# Football Daily Picks



## alessandro (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi to all members of Betting Forum can i share my ideas about football daily picks.. i post the calculation of the match and predict the game with my own ideas


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, but in "personal threads"


----------



## alessandro (Jan 8, 2013)

admin said:
			
		

> Yes, but in "personal threads"



yes admin i will post in my personal thread...

thanks for warning.. and i will not violate your furom rules 

thanks for accepting me...


----------



## alessandro (Jan 10, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP *

*Getafe* - 3.00 18.3%
L-L-D-L-D-W-D
*Draw* - 3.25 21.2%
*Atletico Madrid* - 2.27 60.6%
D-W-L-W-W-L-L

1x2 %	 18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x 39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2 81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12 78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000


----------



## alessandro (Jan 10, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP *
*Barcelona* - 1.085 89.3%
W-W-W-W-W-D-W
*Draw* - 8.25 9.5%
*Cordoba* - 26.00 1.2%
D-L-W-L-D-D-D

1x2 %	89.3% - 9.5% - 1.2%	 (1.12 - 10.56 - 84.03)
Moneyline	 98.7% - 1.3%	(1.01 - 76.08)
Double Chance 1x 98.8%	(1.01)
Double Chance x2 10.7%	(9.38)
Double Chance 12 90.5%	(1.10)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.820 - 0.180


----------



## alessandro (Jan 14, 2013)

*English Conference South*

*Boreham Wood* - W-W-D-L-D-W-D 1.62/58.3%
*Draw* - 3.75/23.3%
*Havant & Waterlooville* - L-W-L-W-L-W-W 4.60/18.4%

1x2 %	58.3% - 23.3% - 18.4%	 (1.71 - 4.29 - 5.45)
Moneyline	 76.1% - 23.9%	(1.31 - 4.18)
Double Chance 1x  	81.6%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	41.6%	(2.40)
Double Chance 12  	76.7%	(1.30)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.580 - 1.420

*Boreham Wood vs Havant & Waterlooville Prediction 3 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 14, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA*

*Getafe* - D-L-L-D-L-D-W 1.96 49.0%
*Draw* - 3.35 27.8%
*Granada* - L-W-D-L-D-W-L 3.95 23.2%

1x2 %	49.0% - 27.8% - 23.2%	 (2.04 - 3.60 - 4.30)
Moneyline	 67.8% - 32.2%	(1.47 - 3.11)
Double Chance 1x  	76.8%	(1.30)
Double Chance x2  	51.0%	(1.96)
Double Chance 12  	72.2%	(1.38)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.810 - 1.190

*Getafe vs Granada Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 15, 2013)

*ITALY CUP *

*Inter Milan* - W-L-D-W-L-W-D 1.58/60.5%
*Draw* 3.40/26.6%
*Bologna* - W-L-L-W-W-D-W 6.40/12.8%

*Last Match Score 3 - 1*

1x2 %	60.5% - 26.6% - 12.8%	 (1.65 - 3.75 - 7.78)
Moneyline	 82.5% - 17.5%	(1.21 - 5.71)
Double Chance 1x  	87.2%	(1.15)
Double Chance x2  	39.5%	(2.53)
Double Chance 12  	73.4%	(1.36)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.130 - 0.870

*Inter Milan vs Bologna Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 15, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP*

*Real Madrid* - D-W-W-L-D-L-W 1.38/69.8%
*Draw* 4.70/18.6%
*Valencia* - W-W-W-W-L-W-W 7.00/11.6%

*Last Match Score 1 - 1*

1x2 %	69.8% - 18.6% - 11.6%	 (1.43 - 5.38 - 8.61)
Moneyline	 85.7% - 14.3%	(1.17 - 7.01)
Double Chance 1x  	88.4%	(1.13)
Double Chance x2  	30.2%	(3.31)
Double Chance 12  	81.4%	(1.23)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Real Madrid vs Valencia Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 16, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Chelsea* - W-L-W-L-W-W-W 1.24/79.0% 
*Draw* 5.80/15.6%
*Southampton* - W-L-D-D-D-L-W 14.00/5.5%

Last Match Score 5 - 1

1x2 %	79.0% - 15.6% - 5.5%	 (1.27 - 6.42 - 18.28)
Moneyline	 93.5% - 6.5%	(1.07 - 15.44)
Double Chance 1x  	94.5%	(1.06)
Double Chance x2  	21.0%	(4.75)
Double Chance 12  	84.4%	(1.18)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	3.900 - 1.100

*Chelsea vs Southampton Prediction 4 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 16, 2013)

*ENGLISH FA CUP*

*Manchester United* - W-D-W-W-W-D-W 1.28/76.1%
*Draw* 5.00/16.6%
*West Ham United* - L-D-W-L-L-D-L 10.00/7.4%

Last Match Score 2 - 2

1x2 %	76.1% - 16.6% - 7.4%	 (1.31 - 6.03 - 13.61)
Moneyline	 91.2% - 8.8%	(1.10 - 11.35)
Double Chance 1x  	92.7%	(1.08)
Double Chance x2  	23.9%	(4.18)
Double Chance 12  	83.4%	(1.20)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.400 - 0.600

*Manchester United vs West Ham United Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 16, 2013)

*ITALY CUP*

*Fiorentina* - L-L-W-W-W-L-D 1.93/49.1%
*Draw* 3.45/26.3%
*AS Roma* - L-L-W-L-W-W-W 3.65/24.7%

Last Match Score 2 - 4

1x2 %	49.1% - 26.3% - 24.7%	 (2.04 - 3.81 - 4.05)
Moneyline	 66.6% - 33.4%	(1.50 - 2.99)
Double Chance 1x  	75.3%	(1.33)
Double Chance x2  	50.9%	(1.96)
Double Chance 12  	73.8%	(1.36)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.220 - 0.780

*Fiorentina vs AS Roma Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 16, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP*

*Barcelona* - W-W-W-W-W-W-W 1.15/84.2%
*Draw* 6.60/12.4%
*Malaga *- L-W-L-W-D-W-W 16.50/3.3%

Last Match Score 3 - 1

1x2 %	84.2% - 12.4% - 3.3%	 (1.19 - 8.05 - 29.94)
Moneyline	 96.2% - 3.8%	(1.04 - 26.22)
Double Chance 1x  	96.7%	(1.03)
Double Chance x2  	15.8%	(6.34)
Double Chance 12  	87.6%	(1.14)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	3.380 - 0.620

*Barcelona vs Malaga Prediction 3 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 17, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP*

*Atletico Madrid* - W-D-D-W-L-W-W 1.42/67.7% 
*Draw* 4.20/21.1%
*Real Betis* - W-W-W-L-W-D-L 7.20/11.2%

*Last Meetings Score 4 - 2*

1x2 %	67.7% - 21.1% - 11.2%	 (1.48 - 4.74 - 8.94)
Moneyline	 85.8% - 14.2%	(1.17 - 7.06)
Double Chance 1x  	88.8%	(1.13)
Double Chance x2  	32.3%	(3.10)
Double Chance 12  	78.9%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.220 - 0.780

*Atletico Madrid vs Real Betis 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 17, 2013)

*PORTUGAL CUP*

*Academica Coimbra* - L-L-W-D-D-D-L 5.80/9.4%
*Draw* 4.50/13.1%
*Benfica* - D-W-W-W-D-W-W 1.42/77.5%

*Last Meetings Score 2 - 3*

1x2 %	9.4% - 13.1% - 77.5%	 (10.65 - 7.63 - 1.29)
Moneyline	 10.8% - 89.2%	(9.26 - 1.12)
Double Chance 1x  	22.5%	(4.44)
Double Chance x2  	90.6%	(1.10)
Double Chance 12  	86.9%	(1.15)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 3.000

*Academica Coimbra vs Benfica Prediction 1 - 3*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 21, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE*

*Southamptom *- D-W-L-D-D-D-L 3.80/8.9%
*Draw* 3.30/23.7%
*Everton* - D-W-W-L-W-W-D 2.06/67.5%

*Last Meetings Score 1 - 3*

1x2 %	8.9% - 23.7% - 67.5%	 (11.29 - 4.22 - 1.48)
Moneyline	 11.6% - 88.4%	(8.61 - 1.13)
Double Chance 1x  	32.5%	(3.07)
Double Chance x2  	91.1%	(1.10)
Double Chance 12  	76.3%	(1.31)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 1.600

*Southamptom vs Everton Prediction 0 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 21, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA*

*Real Betis* - L-W-W-W-L-W-D 1.96/49.4%
*Draw* 3.50/26.9%
*Athletico Bilbao* - L-L-L-W-D-W-D 3.95/23.7%

*Last Meetings Score 5 - 3*

1x2 %	49.4% - 26.9% - 23.7%	 (2.02 - 3.71 - 4.22)
Moneyline	 67.6% - 32.4%	(1.48 - 3.09)
Double Chance 1x  	76.3%	(1.31)
Double Chance x2  	50.6%	(1.98)
Double Chance 12  	73.1%	(1.37)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.810 - 1.190

*Real Betis vs Athletico Bilbao Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 22, 2013)

*ENGLISH CAPITAL ONE CUP*
Check out SBOBET football betting
*Aston Villa* - D-L-L-W-D-L-L 1.34/71.9%
*Draw* 4.60/19.0%
*Bradford City* - L-L-W-L-D-L-W 8.50/9.1%

*Last Meeting Score 1 - 3*

1x2 %	71.9% - 19.0% - 9.1%	 (1.39 - 5.25 - 11.04)
Moneyline	 88.8% - 11.2%	(1.13 - 8.94)
Double Chance 1x  	91.0%	(1.10)
Double Chance x2  	28.1%	(3.56)
Double Chance 12  	81.0%	(1.23)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.310 - 0.690

*Aston Villa vs Bradford City Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 22, 2013)

*ITALY CUP*

*Juventus* - W-D-W-L-W-W-W 1.62/49.9%
*Draw* 3.60/35.6%
*Lazio* - D-W-W-W-W-W-W 5.40/14.5%

*Last Meeting Score 0 - 0*

1x2 %	49.9% - 35.6% - 14.5%	 (2.00 - 2.81 - 6.88)
Moneyline	 77.4% - 22.6%	(1.29 - 4.43)
Double Chance 1x  	85.5%	(1.17)
Double Chance x2  	50.1%	(2.00)
Double Chance 12  	64.4%	(1.55)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 0.400

*Juventus vs Lazio Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 22, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP*

*Blackburn Rovers* - L-D-W-W-W-L-L 2.45/38.2%
*Draw *3.20/28.6%
*Brighton & Hove Albion *- D-W-W-W-L-D-D 2.79/33.2%

*Last Meeting Score NONE*

1x2 %	38.2% - 28.6% - 33.2%	 (2.62 - 3.49 - 3.01)
Moneyline	 53.5% - 46.5%	(1.87 - 2.15)
Double Chance 1x  	66.8%	(1.50)
Double Chance x2  	61.8%	(1.62)
Double Chance 12  	71.4%	(1.40)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.040 - 0.960

*Blackburn Rovers vs Brighton & Hove Albion Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 24, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP*

*Real Betis* - D-L-W-W-W-L-W 3.00/18.3% 
*Draw* 3.10/21.2% 
*Atletico Madrid* - W-W-W-D-D-W-L 2.35/60.6%

*Last Meeting Score 0 - 2*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Real Betis vs Atletico Madrid Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 24, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP*

*Malaga* - D-D-L-W-L-W-D 7.40/9.4% 
*Draw* 4.70/13.1% 
*Barcelona* - L-D-W-W-W-W-W 1.36/77.5%

*Last Meeting Score 0 - 2*

1x2 %	9.4% - 13.1% - 77.5%	 (10.65 - 7.63 - 1.29)
Moneyline	 10.8% - 89.2%	(9.26 - 1.12)
Double Chance 1x  	22.5%	(4.44)
Double Chance x2  	90.6%	(1.10)
Double Chance 12  	86.9%	(1.15)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 3.000

*Malaga vs Barcelona Prediction 1 - 3*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 24, 2013)

*English Npower League Two*

*AFC Wimbledon* - D-W-W-L-L-D-L 3.70/18.3% 
*Draw* 3.35/21.2% 
*Port Vale* - W-W-L-W-W-D-L 1.96/60.6%

*Last Meeting Score 2 - 1*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*AFC Wimbledon vs Port Vale Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 28, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE B*

*Juve Stabia* - D-W-L-D-L-D-L 2.40/34.6%
*Draw* 3.15/30.9%
*Brescia* - L-W-D-L-D-W-D 2.91/34.6%

*Last Meetings Score 0 - 2*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Juve Stabia vs Brescia 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 28, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA*

*Sevilla* - W-D-D-L-L-W-L 1.44/60.6%
*Draw* 4.50/21.2%
*Granada* - W-D-L-W-D-L-D 7.40/18.3%

*Last Meetings Score 1 - 1*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Sevilla vs Granada 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 30, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP* 01/31/2013

*Real Madrid* - W-D-W-W-D-W-W - 3.15/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.35/30.9%
*Barcelona* - W-W-L-D-W-W-W - 2.40/34.6%

*Last Meetings Score 2 - 2*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Real Madrid vs Barcelona Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 30, 2013)

*Reading vs Chelsea Prediction 1 - 3*

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE* 01/31/2013

*Everton* - W-D-D-W-W-L-W - 1.59/60.6%
*Draw* - 3.80/21.2%
*W.B.A* - D-L-L-D-L-L-W - 6.00/18.3%

*Last Meetings Score 0 - 2* 

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Everton vs W.B.A Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 30, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE* 01/31/2013

*Reading* - W-W-W-W-L-W-D - 6.20/9.4%
*Draw* - 4.20/13.1%
*Chelsea* - D-D-W-D-W-L-W - 1.51/77.5%

*Last Meetings Score 2 - 4*

1x2 %	9.4% - 13.1% - 77.5%	 (10.65 - 7.63 - 1.29)
Moneyline	 10.8% - 89.2%	(9.26 - 1.12)
Double Chance 1x  	22.5%	(4.44)
Double Chance x2  	90.6%	(1.10)
Double Chance 12  	86.9%	(1.15)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 3.000


----------



## alessandro (Jan 31, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* 2/02/2013

*Real Valladolid* - L-W-W-L-L-D-L - 2.37/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.25/30.9%
*Athletic Bilbao* - W-D-L-L-L-W-D 2.94/34.6%

*Last Meetings 3 - 5*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Real Valladolid vs Athletic Bilbao Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 31, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A* 2/02/2013

*AS Roma* - D-W-D-W-L-L-W - 1.52/77.5%
*Draw* - 4.10/13.1%
*Cagliari* - D-D-W-L-L-L-L - 6.00/9.4%

*Last Meetings 3 - 0*

1x2 %	77.5% - 13.1% - 9.4%	 (1.29 - 7.63 - 10.65)
Moneyline	 89.2% - 10.8%	(1.12 - 9.26)
Double Chance 1x  	90.6%	(1.10)
Double Chance x2  	22.5%	(4.44)
Double Chance 12  	86.9%	(1.15)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	3.000 - 1.000

*AS Roma vs Cagliari Prediction 3 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 31, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP* 2/01/2013

*Atletico Madrid* - L-D-W-W-W-D-D - 1.74/60.6%
*Draw* - 3.45/21.2%
*Sevilla* - W-W-D-D-L-L-W - 4.70/18.3%

*Last Meetings 4 - 0*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Atletico Madrid vs Sevilla Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 31, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A* 2/02/2013

*AS Roma* - D-W-D-W-L-L-W - 1.52/77.5%
*Draw* - 4.10/13.1%
*Cagliari* - D-D-W-L-L-L-L - 6.00/9.4%

*Last Meetings 3 - 0*

1x2 %	77.5% - 13.1% - 9.4%	 (1.29 - 7.63 - 10.65)
Moneyline	 89.2% - 10.8%	(1.12 - 9.26)
Double Chance 1x  	90.6%	(1.10)
Double Chance x2  	22.5%	(4.44)
Double Chance 12  	86.9%	(1.15)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	3.000 - 1.000

*AS Roma vs Cagliari Prediction 3 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 31, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* 2/02/2013

*Real Valladolid* - L-W-W-L-L-D-L - 2.37/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.25/30.9%
*Athletic Bilbao* - W-D-L-L-L-W-D 2.94/34.6%

*Last Meetings 3 - 5*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Real Valladolid vs Athletic Bilbao Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 2, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* 2/02/2013

*Osasuna* - L-W-D-L-L-L-D - 2.19/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.20/30.9%
*Celta Vigo* - D-D-L-L-W-L-L - 3.60/34.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Osasuna vs Celta Vigo Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 2, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE* 2/02/2013

*Everton* - W-W-D-D-W-W-L - 1.38/60.6%
*Draw* - 4.50/21.2%
*Aston Villa* - L-L-W-D-L-L-W 9.25/18.3%

*Last Meetings 3 - 1*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Everton vs Aston Villa Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 2, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE* 2/02/2013

*Arsenal* - D-W-W-L-W-L-D - 1.37/60.6%
*Draw* - 4.50/21.2%
*Stoke City* - D-L-L-W-L-D-L - 9.00/18.3%

*Last Meetings 0 - 0*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Arsenal vs Stoke City Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 4, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 2* 2/05/2013

*AC Arles Avigon* - L-W-D-L-D-D-D 3.80/8.9%
*Draw* - 3.20/23.7%
*AS Monaco* - D-W-D-W-W-D-L 1.98/67.5%

*Last Mettings 0 - 3*

1x2 %	8.9% - 23.7% - 67.5%	 (11.29 - 4.22 - 1.48)
Moneyline	 11.6% - 88.4%	(8.61 - 1.13)
Double Chance 1x  	32.5%	(3.07)
Double Chance x2  	91.1%	(1.10)
Double Chance 12  	76.3%	(1.31)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 1.600

*AC Arles Avigon vs AS Monaco Prediction 0 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 4, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE B* 2/05/2013

*Ascoli* - W-D-W-W-W-L-D 2.10/60.6%
*Draw* - 3.00/21.2%
*Virtus Lanciano* - W-W-W-L-D-D-D 3.70/18.3%

*Last Meetings 1 - 1*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Ascoli vs Virtus Lanciano Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 6, 2013)

*AFC ASIAN CUP 2015* Qualifiers 2/06/2013

*Vietnam* - L-L-D-W-L-D-D 6.00/9.4%
*Draw* - 4.00/13.1%
*United Arab Emirates* - W-W-W-W-W-W-W 1.43/77.5%

*Last Meetings 0 - 5*

1x2 %	9.4% - 13.1% - 77.5%	 (10.65 - 7.63 - 1.29)
Moneyline	 10.8% - 89.2%	(9.26 - 1.12)
Double Chance 1x  	22.5%	(4.44)
Double Chance x2  	90.6%	(1.10)
Double Chance 12  	86.9%	(1.15)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 3.000

*Vietnam vs United Arab Emirates Prediction 1 - 3*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 6, 2013)

*CAF AFRICAN CUP OF NATIONS 2013* (in South Africa) 2/06/2013

*Nigeria* - W-D-L-W-W-L-W - 2.21/34.6%
*Draw* - 2.97/30.9%
*Mali *- W-W-D-D-W-D-W 3.45/34.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 0*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Nigeria vs Mali Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 7, 2013)

*Brazil Carioca* 02/08/2013

*Audax Rio* - W-L-W-W-D 2.34/40.0%
*Draw* - 3.20/28.5%
*Volta Redonda* - D-L-L-D-W-L-W 2.92/31.5%

Last Meetings *NONE*

1x2 %	40.0% - 28.5% - 31.5%	 (2.50 - 3.51 - 3.17)
Moneyline	 55.9% - 44.1%	(1.79 - 2.27)
Double Chance 1x  	68.5%	(1.46)
Double Chance x2  	60.0%	(1.67)
Double Chance 12  	71.5%	(1.40)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.550 - 0.450

*Audax Rio vs Volta Redonda Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 7, 2013)

*Brazil Paulista* 02/08/2013

*Palmeiras* - D-W-L-W-D-L-L 1.45/60.6%
*Draw* - 4.20/21.2%
*Atletico Sorocaba* - W-D-L-D-L-L-W 6.60/18.3%

Last Meetins *NONE*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Palmeiras vs Atletico Sorocaba Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 11, 2013)

*English Premier League* 02/12/2013

*Liverpool* - D-D-L-W-L-W-W 1.33/70.1%
*Draw* - 3.40/24.4%
*W.B.A* - L-L-D-L-L-D-L 9.50/5.5%

*Last Meetings 2 - 1* 

1x2 %	70.1% - 24.4% - 5.5%	 (1.43 - 4.10 - 18.21)
Moneyline	 92.7% - 7.3%	(1.08 - 13.78)
Double Chance 1x  	94.5%	(1.06)
Double Chance x2  	29.9%	(3.35)
Double Chance 12  	75.6%	(1.32)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.710 - 0.290

*Liverpool vs W.B.A Prediction 2 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 11, 2013)

*Spain La Liga* 02/12/2013

*Real Betis* - L-L-D-D-L-W-W 1.98/48.5%
*Draw* - 3.40/27.4%
*Real Valladolid* - D-L-W-W-L-L-D 3.85/24.0%

*Last Meetings 3 - 0*

1x2 %	48.5% - 27.4% - 24.0%	 (2.06 - 3.64 - 4.16)
Moneyline	 66.9% - 33.1%	(1.49 - 3.02)
Double Chance 1x  	76.0%	(1.32)
Double Chance x2  	51.5%	(1.94)
Double Chance 12  	72.6%	(1.38)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.800 - 1.200

*Real Betis vs Real Valladolid Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 11, 2013)

*Italy Serie B* 02/12/2013

*Empoli* - D-L-W-D-D-W-W 2.56/
*Draw* - 2.94/
*Livorno* - W-D-D-W-D-W-D 2.86/

*Last Meetings 2 - 4*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Empoli vs Livorno Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 12, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE* 2/13/2013

*Celtic FC* - W-W-W-L-W-W-W 4.70/
*Draw* - 3.40/
*Juventus* - W-W-L-D-D-W-D 1.85/

Last Meetings *NONE*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Celtic FC vs Juventus Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 12, 2013)

*ENGLISH FA CUP* 2/13/2013

*Leicester City* - L-W-D-W-W-W-W 1.33/72.5%
*Draw* - 4.50/19.5%
*Huddersfield Town* - D-L-W-D-L-D-W 9.25/8.1%

*Last Meetings  1 - 1*

1x2 %	72.5% - 19.5% - 8.1%	 (1.38 - 5.13 - 12.38)
Moneyline	 90.0% - 10.0%	(1.11 - 9.97)
Double Chance 1x  	91.9%	(1.09)
Double Chance x2  	27.6%	(3.63)
Double Chance 12  	80.5%	(1.24)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.350 - 0.650

*Leicester City vs Huddersfield Town Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 14, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE* 2/15/2013

*Newcastle United* - L-W-W-L-D-L-L 2.26/20.2%
*Draw* - 3.20/46.2%
*Metallist Kharkiv* - L-W-W-W-W-W-W 3.10/33.6%

Last Meetings *NONE*

1x2 %	20.2% - 46.2% - 33.6%	 (4.95 - 2.17 - 2.97)
Moneyline	 37.5% - 62.5%	(2.67 - 1.60)
Double Chance 1x  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance x2  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Newcastle United vs Metallist Kharkiv Prediction 0 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 14, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE* 2/15/2013

*Tottenham Hotspur* - W-W-D-L-D-D-W 1.77/53.9%
*Draw* - 3.50/26.0%
*Lyon* - L-L-W-D-W-L-D 4.40/20.1%

*Last Meetings 3 - 1*

1x2 %	53.9% - 26.0% - 20.1%	 (1.86 - 3.85 - 4.97)
Moneyline	 72.8% - 27.2%	(1.37 - 3.68)
Double Chance 1x  	79.9%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	46.1%	(2.17)
Double Chance 12  	74.0%	(1.35)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.910 - 1.090

*Tottenham Hotspur vs Lyon Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 15, 2013)

*Italy Serie A* 02/16/2013

*AC Milan* - D-W-W-W-D-L-W 1.50/65.0%
*Draw* - 3.95/23.6%
*Parma* - D-L-L-D-D-W-W 7.60/11.4%

*Last Meetings 1 - 1*

1x2 %	65.0% - 23.6% - 11.4%	 (1.54 - 4.24 - 8.73)
Moneyline	 85.0% - 15.0%	(1.18 - 6.67)
Double Chance 1x  	88.6%	(1.13)
Double Chance x2  	35.1%	(2.85)
Double Chance 12  	76.4%	(1.31)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.200 - 0.800

*AC Milan vs Parma Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 15, 2013)

*Spain La Liga* 02/16/2013

*Sevilla* - L-W-L-W-W-D-D 1.35/72.4%
*Draw* - 4.90/18.7%
*Deportivo La Coruna* - L-L-L-L-D-W-L 9.50/8.9%

*Last Meetings 2 - 0*

1x2 %	72.4% - 18.7% - 8.9%	 (1.38 - 5.34 - 11.29)
Moneyline	 89.1% - 10.9%	(1.12 - 9.17)
Double Chance 1x  	91.1%	(1.10)
Double Chance x2  	27.6%	(3.62)
Double Chance 12  	81.3%	(1.23)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.320 - 0.680

*Sevilla vs Deportivo La Coruna Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 18, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A* 02/19/2013

*Siena* - D-W-L-W-L-L-L 3.20/18.3%
*Draw* - 3.00/21.2%
*Lazio* - D-D-L-W-L-D-D 2.46/60.6%

*Last Meetings 2 - 5*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Siena vs Lazio Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 18, 2013)

*ENGLISH FA CUP* 02/19/2013

*Manchester United* - D-W-W-W-W-D-W 1.24/58.5%
*Draw* - 5.40/16.8%
*Reading* - L-W-D-W-W-W-W 11.50/24.7%

*Last Meetings 4 - 3*

1x2 %	58.5% - 16.8% - 24.7%	 (1.71 - 5.96 - 4.05)
Moneyline	 70.3% - 29.7%	(1.42 - 3.37)
Double Chance 1x  	75.3%	(1.33)
Double Chance x2  	41.5%	(2.41)
Double Chance 12  	83.2%	(1.20)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	3.000 - 2.000

*Manchester United vs Reading Prediction 3 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 19, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE* 2/20/2013

*Porto* - W-D-W-W-W-W-D 1.76/54.8%
*Draw* - 3.65/25.4%
*Malaga* - W-W-D-W-L-D-D 4.60/19.8%

Last Meetings *NONE*

1x2 %	54.8% - 25.4% - 19.8%	 (1.82 - 3.93 - 5.06)
Moneyline	 73.5% - 26.5%	(1.36 - 3.78)
Double Chance 1x  	80.3%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	45.2%	(2.21)
Double Chance 12  	74.6%	(1.34)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.930 - 1.070

*Porto vs Malaga Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 19, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE* 2/20/2013

*Arsenal *- L-W-W-D-W-W-L 3.85/23.9%
*Draw* - 3.35/27.8%
*Bayern Munchen* - W-W-W-W-W-W-W 1.99/48.2%

*Last Meetings 1 - 0*

1x2 %	23.9% - 27.8% - 48.2%	 (4.18 - 3.59 - 2.07)
Moneyline	 33.2% - 66.8%	(3.01 - 1.50)
Double Chance 1x  	51.8%	(1.93)
Double Chance x2  	76.1%	(1.31)
Double Chance 12  	72.2%	(1.39)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen Prediction 0 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 20, 2013)

*UEFA Champions League* 2/21/2013

*AC Milan* - W-D-W-W-W-D-L 7.00/12.1%
*Draw* - 4.30/21.1%
*Barcelona* - W-W-D-D-W-W-L 1.45/66.8%

*Last Meetings 1 - 3*

1x2 %	12.1% - 21.1% - 66.8%	 (8.25 - 4.74 - 1.50)
Moneyline	 15.4% - 84.6%	(6.51 - 1.18)
Double Chance 1x  	33.2%	(3.01)
Double Chance x2  	87.9%	(1.14)
Double Chance 12  	78.9%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.810 - 2.190

*AC Milan vs Barcelona Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 20, 2013)

*English Championship* 2/21/2013

*Leeds United* - L-L-D-L-W-W-W 2.43/34.6%
*Draw *- 3.20/30.9%
*Blackpool* - L-W-L-W-L-L-L 2.79/34.6%

*Last Meetings 1 - 2*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Leeds United vs Blackpool Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 21, 2013)

*UEFA Europa League* 2/22/2013

*Rubin Kazan* (n) - W-L-L-D-L-D-W 2.54/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.10/46.2%
*Atletico Madrid* - W-L-L-W-W-L-D 2.76/20.2%

*Last Meetings 2 - 0*

1x2 %    33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%     (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline     62.5% - 37.5%    (1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x     79.8%    (1.25)
Double Chance x2     66.4%    (1.51)
Double Chance 12     53.8%    (1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)    0.600 - 0.400

*Rubin Kazan vs Atletico Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 21, 2013)

*UEFA Europa League* 2/22/2013

*Lyon* - W-L-L-L-W-D-W 2.42/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.25/30.9%
*Tottenham Hotspur* - W-W-W-D-L-D-D 2.81/34.6%

*Last Meetings 1 - 2*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Lyon vs Tottenham Hotspur Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 22, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* 2/23/2013

*Athletic Bilbao* - L-L-D-W-D-L-L 2.40/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.20/30.9%
*Real Sociedad* - D-W-W-D-W-D-L 3.10/34.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Athletic Bilbao vs Real Sociedad Prediction  1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 22, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE B* 2/23/2013

*Juve Stabia *- D-L-W-D-D-W-L 1.74/60.6%
*Draw* - 3.35/21.2%
*Grosseto *- D-L-D-W-L-L-L 4.80/18.3%

*Last Meetings 2 - 2*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Juve Stabia vs Grosseto Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 25, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE* 2/26/2013	

*West Ham United* - L-W-L-L-D-L-L 3.45/18.3%
*Draw *- 3.20/21.2%
*Tottenham Hotspur *- D-W-W-W-D-L-D 2.24/60.6%

*Last Meetings 1 - 3*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*West Ham United vs Tottenham Hotspur Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 25, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* 2/26/2013

*Levante* - W-D-W-L-L-W-L 2.05/18.3%
*Draw* - 3.30/21.2%
*Osasuna* - W-D-W-L-W-D-L 3.90/60.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 4*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Levante vs Osasuna Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 26, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A* 2/57/2013

*Bologna* - L-D-W-D-L-L-W 3.30/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.20/30.9%
*Florentina* - W-L-W-L-D-L-L 2.30/34.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 1*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Bologna vs Florentina Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 26, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP* 2/27/2013

*Barcelona* - W-L-W-W-D-D-W 1.72/55.5%
*Draw* - 3.95/22.7%
*Real Madrid* - W-W-D-W-L-D-W 4.10/21.8%

*Last Meeting 1 - 1*

1x2 %	55.5% - 22.7% - 21.8%	 (1.80 - 4.41 - 4.59)
Moneyline	 71.8% - 28.2%	(1.39 - 3.55)
Double Chance 1x  	78.2%	(1.28)
Double Chance x2  	44.5%	(2.25)
Double Chance 12  	77.3%	(1.29)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.890 - 1.110

*Barcelona vs real Madrid Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 28, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A* 3/2/2013

*Napoli* - D-L-D-L-D-W-W 2.77/20.2%
*Draw* - 3.25/46.2%
*Juventus* - W-L-W-W-W-L-D 2.49/33.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

1x2 %	20.2% - 46.2% - 33.6%	 (4.95 - 2.17 - 2.97)
Moneyline	 37.5% - 62.5%	(2.67 - 1.60)
Double Chance 1x  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance x2  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Napoli vs Juventus Prediction 0 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 28, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* 3/2/2013

*Getafe* - W-W-L-W-L-D-D 2.02/47.3%
*Draw* - 3.35/27.6%
*Real Zaragoza* - D-L-L-D-D-L-L 3.65/25.1%

*Last Meetings 1 - 0*

1x2 %	47.3% - 27.6% - 25.1%	 (2.12 - 3.62 - 3.98)
Moneyline	 65.3% - 34.7%	(1.53 - 2.88)
Double Chance 1x  	74.9%	(1.34)
Double Chance x2  	52.8%	(1.90)
Double Chance 12  	72.4%	(1.38)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.620 - 0.380

*Getafe vs Real Zaragoza Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 6, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE B* 3/7/2013

*Cesena* - W-L-D-W-W-W-L 2.26/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.05/30.9%
*Ascoli* - L-D-L-D-W-D-W 3.20/34.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 1*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Cesena vs Ascoli Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 6, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE B* 3/7/2013

*Modena* - L-D-W-D-L-L-L 2.34/20.2%
*Draw *- 3.05/46.2%
*Brescia* - W-L-L-D-D-D-L 3.05/33.6%

*Last Meetings 1 - 2*

1x2 %	20.2% - 46.2% - 33.6%	 (4.95 - 2.17 - 2.97)
Moneyline	 37.5% - 62.5%	(2.67 - 1.60)
Double Chance 1x  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance x2  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Modena vs Brescia Prediction 0 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 7, 2013)

*Copa Bridgestone Libertadores* 3/7/2013

*Fluminense* - W-W-L-D-W-L-L 1.28/75.4%
*Draw* - 5.00/17.3%
*Huachipato* - L-L-L-D-L-D-D 10.00/7.3%

Last Meetings *NONE*

1x2 %	75.4% - 17.3% - 7.3%	 (1.33 - 5.78 - 13.70)
Moneyline	 91.2% - 8.8%	(1.10 - 11.33)
Double Chance 1x  	92.7%	(1.08)
Double Chance x2  	24.6%	(4.07)
Double Chance 12  	82.7%	(1.21)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.670 - 0.330

*Fluminense vs Huachipato Prediction 2 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 7, 2013)

*Copa Bridgestone Libertadores* 3/7/2013

*Toluca* - L-W-D-L-W-W-D 1.67/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.70/46.2%
*Barcelona Guayaquil* - W-L-L-L-D-W-L 4.80/20.2%

*Last Meetings 2 - 1*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Toluca vs Barcelona Guayaquil Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 8, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* 3/9/2013

*Real Valladolid* - D-W-L-D-D-L-W 2.36/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.20/46.2%
*Malaga* - D-L-L-W-W-D-W 3.00/20.2%

*Last Meetings 1 - 2*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Real Valladolid vs Malaga Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 8, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE* 3/9/2013

*Queens Park Rangers* - W-L-L-D-D-L-D 2.20/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.40/30.9%
*Sunderland* - D-L-L-L-D-W-L 3.10/34.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 0*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Queens Park Rangers vs Sunderland Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 14, 2013)

*UEFA Europa League* 3/14/2013

*Inter Milan* - L-L-W-D-W-L-W 2.31/18.3%
*Draw* - 3.10/21.2%
*Tottenham Hotspur* - L-W-W-W-D-W-W 3.10/60.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 3*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Inter Milan vs Tottenham Hotspur Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 14, 2013)

UEFA Europa League 3/14/2013

*Rubin Kazan (n)* - W-D-L-W-L-L-D 1.93/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.15/46.2%
*Levante* - D-D-D-L-W-D-W 4.10/20.2%

*Last Meetings 0 - 0*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Rubin Kazan (n) vs Levante Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 25, 2013)

*INTERNATIONAL FRIENDLY* 3/26/2013

*Brazil (n)* - D-L-W-D-W-W-W 1.58/67.5%
*Draw* - 3.95/23.7%
*Russia* - W-D-W-W-W-W-D 5.20/8.9%

*Last Meetings 1 - 0*

1x2 %	67.5% - 23.7% - 8.9%	 (1.48 - 4.22 - 11.29)
Moneyline	 88.4% - 11.6%	(1.13 - 8.61)
Double Chance 1x  	91.1%	(1.10)
Double Chance x2  	32.5%	(3.07)
Double Chance 12  	76.3%	(1.31)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.600 - 0.400

*Brazil (n) vs Russia Prediction 2 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 25, 2013)

*Italy Lega Pro 1B* 3/26/2013

*Avellino* - W-W-D-W-W-L-L 2.42/34.6%
*Draw* - 2.91/30.9%
*Nocerina* - W-W-D-L-W-W-W 2.76/34.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 1*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Avellino vs Nocerina Prediction 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 27, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA* 2 3/29/2013

*Energie Cottbus* - L-W-W-D-L-D-D 2.07/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.15/46.2%
*VfR Aalen* - D-L-L-D-L-D-D 3.55/20.2%

*Last Meetings 1 - 1*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Energie Cottbus vs VfR Aalen Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 27, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA* 2 3/29/2013

*Erzgebirge Aue* - D-W-L-D-L-L-L 2.93/20.2%
*Draw* - 3.20/46.2%
*TSV 1860 Munchen* - L-D-W-D-W-L-W 2.35/33.6%

*Last Meetings 1 - 1*

1x2 %	20.2% - 46.2% - 33.6%	 (4.95 - 2.17 - 2.97)
Moneyline	 37.5% - 62.5%	(2.67 - 1.60)
Double Chance 1x  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance x2  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Erzgebirge Aue vs TSV 1860 Munchen Prediction 0 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Apr 7, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* 4/9/2013

*FC Sevilla* - L-W-L-W-D-L-W 1.62/59.1%
*Draw* - 3.40/26.8%
*Athletic Bilbao* - W-L-W-W-L-L-L 6.00/14.1%

*Last Meetings 1 - 2*

1x2 %	59.1% - 26.8% - 14.1%	 (1.69 - 3.73 - 7.11)
Moneyline	 80.8% - 19.2%	(1.24 - 5.20)
Double Chance 1x  	85.9%	(1.16)
Double Chance x2  	40.9%	(2.45)
Double Chance 12  	73.2%	(1.37)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.090 - 0.910

*FC Sevilla vs Athletic Bilbao 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Apr 7, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A* 4/9/2013

*AS Roma* - L-W-D-W-W-W-L 2.00/60.6%
*Draw* - 3.40/21.2%
*Lazio* - L-W-L-W-L-W-L 3.75/18.3%

*Last Meetings 2 - 3*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*AS Roma vs Lazio Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Apr 8, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE* 4/10/2013

*Galatasaray* - W-L-W-W-W-L-D 5.00/18.0%
*Draw* - 3.60/25.8%
*Real Madrid* - W-W-D-W-W-W-W 1.72/56.2%

*Last Meetings 0 - 3*

1x2 %	18.0% - 25.8% - 56.2%	 (5.54 - 3.87 - 1.78)
Moneyline	 24.3% - 75.7%	(4.11 - 1.32)
Double Chance 1x  	43.8%	(2.28)
Double Chance x2  	82.0%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	74.2%	(1.35)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.030 - 1.970

*Galatasaray vs Real Madrid Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Apr 8, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE* 4/10/2013

*Borussia Dortmund* - W-D-W-W-L-W-W 1.37/33.6%
*Draw* - 4.70/46.2%
*Malaga* - L-D-W-L-W-D-D 8.50/20.2%

*Last Meetings 0 - 0*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Borussia Dortmund vs Malaga Prediction 1 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Apr 9, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE* 4/11/2013

*Barcelona* - W-D-D-W-W-W-L 1.30/75.0%
*Draw* - 5.40/16.6%
*Paris Saint Germain* - W-D-W-D-W-D-L 9.75/8.4%

*Last Meetings 2 - 2*

1x2 %	75.0% - 16.6% - 8.4%	 (1.33 - 6.02 - 11.96)
Moneyline	 90.0% - 10.0%	(1.11 - 9.97)
Double Chance 1x  	91.7%	(1.09)
Double Chance x2  	25.0%	(4.00)
Double Chance 12  	83.4%	(1.20)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.350 - 0.650

*Barcelona vs Paris Saint Germain Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Apr 9, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE* 4/11/2013

*Juventus* - W-L-W-W-W-W-D 2.86/20.2%
*Draw* - 3.20/46.2%
*Bayern Munchen* - W-W-W-W-L-W-W 2.51/33.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

1x2 %	20.2% - 46.2% - 33.6%	 (4.95 - 2.17 - 2.97)
Moneyline	 37.5% - 62.5%	(2.67 - 1.60)
Double Chance 1x  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance x2  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Juventus vs Bayern Munchen Prediction 0 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (May 4, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE* 5/4/2013

*Swansea City* - L-D-D-L-L-L-W 4.80/18.8%
*Draw* - 3.55/26.1%
*Manchester City* - W-L-W-W-W-W-L 1.75/55.1%

*Last Meetings 0 - 1*

1x2 %	18.8% - 26.1% - 55.1%	 (5.32 - 3.83 - 1.81)
Moneyline	 25.4% - 74.6%	(3.93 - 1.34)
Double Chance 1x  	44.9%	(2.23)
Double Chance x2  	81.2%	(1.23)
Double Chance 12  	73.9%	(1.35)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.050 - 1.950

*Swansea City vs Manchester City Prediction 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (May 6, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE B* 5/7/2013

*Sassuolo* - L-W-W-D-L-D-D 1.48/67.5%
*Draw* - 4.10/23.7%
*Padova* - D-W-W-D-D-L-L 6.20/8.9%

*Last Meetings 3 - 1*

1x2 %	67.5% - 23.7% - 8.9%	 (1.48 - 4.22 - 11.29)
Moneyline	 88.4% - 11.6%	(1.13 - 8.61)
Double Chance 1x  	91.1%	(1.10)
Double Chance x2  	32.5%	(3.07)
Double Chance 12  	76.3%	(1.31)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.600 - 0.400

*Sassuolo vs Padova Prediction 2 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (May 7, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* MAY 9 2013

*Real Madrid *- W-W-W-L-W-W-L 1.23/60.6%
*Draw* - 5.80/21.2%
*Malaga* - L-W-L-W-L-L-D 11.50/18.3%

*Last Meetings 2 - 3*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Real Madrid vs Malaga Prediction 2 - 1*

Check out @ SBOBET


----------



## alessandro (May 8, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A* MAY 9 2013

*Cagliari (n)* - D-L-L-W-D-W-D 2.97/18.3%
*Draw* - 2.53/21.2%
*Parma* - W-D-L-L-D-W-L 2.87/60.6%

*Last Meetings 1 - 4*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Cagliari (n) vs Parma Prediction 1 - 2*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## Followeme (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for this thread 

I love football


----------



## alessandro (May 10, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* MAY 11 2013

*Levante* - D-L-L-L-L-W-D 2.88/20.2%
*Draw* - 3.25/46.2%
*Real Zaragoza* - W-W-L-L-L-D-L 2.48/33.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

1x2 %	20.2% - 46.2% - 33.6%	 (4.95 - 2.17 - 2.97)
Moneyline	 37.5% - 62.5%	(2.67 - 1.60)
Double Chance 1x  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance x2  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Levante vs Real Zaragoza Prediction 0 - 1*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 12, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* MAY 13 2013

*Malaga* - L-L-W-L-W-L-L 2.68/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.25/30.9%
*Sevilla* - W-D-L-D-W-L-W 2.64/34.6%

*Last Meetings 2 - 0*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Malaga vs Sevilla Prediction 1 - 1*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 14, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE* MAY 15 2013

*Reading* - W-D-L-D-L-L-L 5.60/8.9%
*Draw* - 4.10/23.7%
*Manchester City* - L-W-D-W-L-W-W 1.60/67.5%

*Last Meetings 0 - 1*

1x2 %	8.9% - 23.7% - 67.5%	 (11.29 - 4.22 - 1.48)
Moneyline	 11.6% - 88.4%	(8.61 - 1.13)
Double Chance 1x  	32.5%	(3.07)
Double Chance x2  	91.1%	(1.10)
Double Chance 12  	76.3%	(1.31)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 1.600

*Reading vs Manchester City Prediction 0 - 2*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 15, 2013)

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN* MAY 15 2013

*GAIS Goteborg* - W-L-D-W-L-L-W 1.93/67.5%
*Draw* - 3.30/23.7%
*Ljungskile* - W-W-L-L-D-L-L 3.90/8.9%

*Last Meetings 2 - 1*

1x2 %	67.5% - 23.7% - 8.9%	 (1.48 - 4.22 - 11.29)
Moneyline	 88.4% - 11.6%	(1.13 - 8.61)
Double Chance 1x  	91.1%	(1.10)
Double Chance x2  	32.5%	(3.07)
Double Chance 12  	76.3%	(1.31)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.600 - 0.400

*GAIS Goteborg vs Ljungskile Prediction 2 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (May 16, 2013)

*BRAZIL CUP* MAY 17 2013

*Avai SC* - W-L-W-W-W-D-L 1.71/60.6%
*Draw* - 3.45/21.2%
*America Mineiro* - L-L-D-L-W-L-W 4.40/18.3%

*Last Meetings 1 - 0*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Avai SC vs America Mineiro Prediction 2 - 1*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 17, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP* MAY 18 2013

*Real Madrid* - D-W-W-W-W-L-W 1.56/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.70/46.2%
*Atletico Madrid* - L-W-D-L-W-W-D 6.00/20.2%

*Last Meetings 2 - 1*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Real Madrid vs Atletico Madrid Prediction 1 - 0*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 18, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* MAY 18 2013

*Getafe* - L-W-L-L-L-D-D 4.80/18.3%
*Draw* - 3.60/21.2%
*Valencia* - W-W-L-W-D-W-D 1.77/60.6%

*Last Meetings 2 - 4*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Getafe vs valencia Prediction 1 - 2*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 18, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE* MAY 19 2013

*W.B.A* - L-L-L-W-D-L-L 4.40/18.3%
*Draw* - 3.40/21.2%
*Manchester United* - W-L-D-W-D-W-L 1.86/60.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*W.B.A vs Manchester United Prediction 1 - 2*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 20, 2013)

*football betting SPAIN LA LIGA MAY* 21 2013

*Mallorca* - L-D-L-D-W-L-L 2.55/34.6%
*Draw* - 3.20/30.9%
*Real Betis* - W-L-D-L-D-W-D 2.88/34.6%

*Last Meetings 2 - 1*

1x2 %	34.6% - 30.9% - 34.6%	 (2.89 - 3.24 - 2.89)
Moneyline	 50.0% - 50.0%	(2.00 - 2.00)
Double Chance 1x  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance x2  	65.4%	(1.53)
Double Chance 12  	69.1%	(1.45)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 1.000

*Mallorca vs Real Betis Prediction 1 - 1*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## Gabriel Rains (May 20, 2013)

I like your system and how it works, but are you sure of a 1-1 draw in this match? Betis is in 7th place in La Liga, while Mallorca is 20th. Plus, Betis recently played a great game against Barca and is coming off a win against Celta Vigo - they will give it a hundred percent to make it to the Europa League, while Mallorca is already condemned to relegate.


----------



## alessandro (May 21, 2013)

Gabriel Rains said:
			
		

> I like your system and how it works, but are you sure of a 1-1 draw in this match? Betis is in 7th place in La Liga, while Mallorca is 20th. Plus, Betis recently played a great game against Barca and is coming off a win against Celta Vigo - they will give it a hundred percent to make it to the Europa League, while Mallorca is already condemned to relegate.



hi sir.. my prediction is not accurate this is a tip


----------



## alessandro (May 21, 2013)

*Brazil Cup* May 22 2013

*Sport Club do Recife* - L-L-L-W-W-W-D 1.77/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.55/46.2%
*ABC RN* - W-W-D-D-D-L-W 3.90/20.2%

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Sport Club do Recife vs ABC RN Prediction 1 - 0*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 22, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE B PLAYOFF* May 23 2013

*Novara*- D-W-L-D-L-W-W 2.28/20.2%
*Draw* - 2.99/46.2%
*Empoli* - D-W-W-W-L-W-W 3.25/33.6%

*Last Meetings 2 - 0*

1x2 %	20.2% - 46.2% - 33.6%	 (4.95 - 2.17 - 2.97)
Moneyline	 37.5% - 62.5%	(2.67 - 1.60)
Double Chance 1x  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance x2  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Novara vs Empoli Prediction 0 - 1*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 23, 2013)

*FINLAND VEIKKAUSLIIGA* MAY 23 2013

*RoPS Rovaniemi* - W-L-W-L-L-W-W 2.66/73.0%
*Draw* - 3.15/12.2%
*Inter Turku* - D-L-W-W-D-W-L 2.58/14.8%

*Last Meetings 7 - 5*

1x2 %	73.0% - 12.2% - 14.8%	 (1.37 - 8.20 - 6.75)
Moneyline	 83.1% - 16.9%	(1.20 - 5.93)
Double Chance 1x  	85.2%	(1.17)
Double Chance x2  	27.0%	(3.70)
Double Chance 12  	87.8%	(1.14)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	4.000 - 2.000

*RoPS Rovaniemi vs Inter Turku Prediction 4 - 2*

Odds provider sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 24, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 2* MAY 25 2013

*Guingamp* - W-W-W-L-W-L-D 1.74/60.6%
*Draw *- 3.40/21.2%
*Dijon* - L-W-W-D-W-D-D 4.70/18.3%

*Last Meetings 0 - 1*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Guingamp vs Dijon Prediction 2 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (May 24, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 2* MAY 25 2013

*Istres* - D-L-L-W-L-W-D 2.84/20.2%
*Draw* - 3.15/46.2%
*Nantes* - W-W-L-W-D-W-L 2.43/33.6%

*Last Meetings 1 - 1*

1x2 %	20.2% - 46.2% - 33.6%	 (4.95 - 2.17 - 2.97)
Moneyline	 37.5% - 62.5%	(2.67 - 1.60)
Double Chance 1x  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance x2  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Istres vs Nantes Prediction 0 - 1*

Odds Provider sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 25, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE* MAY 26 2013

*Bayern Munchen (n)* - L-D-D-L-W-W-W 1.81/18.3%
*Draw* - 3.65/21.2%
*Borussia Dortmund* - W-W-D-W-W-W-W 4.30/60.6%

*Last Meetings 1 - 1*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Bayern Munchen (n) vs Borussia Dortmund Prediction 1 - 2*

Odds Provider sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 26, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* MAY 27 2013

*Malaga* - D-L-L-W-L-W-L 2.23/60.6%
*Draw* - 3.35/21.2% 
*Deportivo La Coruna* - W-L-D-D-D-W-W 3.20/18.3%

*Last Meetings 0 - 1*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Malaga vs Deportivo La Coruna Prediction 2 - 1*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 27, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP PLAYOFF* MAY 27 2013

*Watford (n)* - W-D-W-D-D-D-L 2.25/18.3%
*Draw* - 3.25/21.2%
*Crystal Palace* - W-L-L-W-W-L-L 3.05/60.6%

*Last Meetings 2 - 2*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Watford vs Crystal Palace Prediction 1 - 2*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 28, 2013)

*Brazil Serie B* MAY 29 2013

*Sport Club do Recife* - L-L-L-L-L-W-W 1.69/18.3%
*Draw *- 3.35/21.2%
*ABC RN* - L-W-W-W-D-D-D 4.70/60.6%

*Last Meetings 2 - 3*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Sport Club do Recife vs ABC RN Prediction 1 - 2*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 29, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV.* 1 MAY 29 2013

*Sanfrecce Hiroshima* - W-W-W-L-D-D-D 1.97/18.3%
*Draw *- 3.30/21.2%
*Kashiwa Reysol* - L-W-L-W-W-W-W 3.70/60.6%

*Last Meetings 1 - 0*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Sanfrecce Hiroshima vs Kashiwa Reysol Prediction 1 - 2*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (May 30, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPEAN U21 CHAMPIONSHIP 2015 QUALIFIERS* MAY 30 2013

*Cyprus U21* - L-D-L-W-D-W-D 1.94/60.6%
*Draw* - 3.30/21.2%
*Northern Ireland U21* - L-L-L-L-L-L-L 3.80/18.3%

*Last Meetings NONE*

1x2 %	60.6% - 21.2% - 18.3%	 (1.65 - 4.72 - 5.48)
Moneyline	 76.8% - 23.2%	(1.30 - 4.32)
Double Chance 1x  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance x2  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	2.000 - 1.000

*Cyprus U21 vs Northern Ireland U21 Prediction 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (May 31, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* MAY 1 2013

*Real Madrid* - D-L-D-W-W-W-W 1.24/78.3%
*Draw* - 5.80/14.9%
*Osasuna* - W-L-W-L-D-D-L 11.00/6.8%

*Last Meetings 0 - 0*

1x2 %	78.3% - 14.9% - 6.8%	 (1.28 - 6.70 - 14.77)
Moneyline	 92.0% - 8.0%	(1.09 - 12.57)
Double Chance 1x  	93.2%	(1.07)
Double Chance x2  	21.7%	(4.61)
Double Chance 12  	85.1%	(1.18)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.690 - 0.310

*Real Madrid vs Osasuna Prediction 2 - 0*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (Jun 1, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* MAY 2 2013

*Granada* - L-W-D-W-W-D-L 2.06/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.35/46.2%
*Getafe *- L-L-L-W-L-L-L 3.60/20.2%

*Last Meetings 2 - 2*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Granada vs Getafe Prediction 1 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jun 1, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA* JUNE 2 2013

*Rayo Vallecano* - W-W-L-L-D-D-L 2.16/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.30/46.2%
*Athletic* - L-W-W-D-D-D-L 3.50/20.2%

*Last Meetings 2 - 1*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Rayo Vallecano vs Athletic Prediction 1 - 0*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (Jun 2, 2013)

*SPAIN LIGA ADELANTE* JUNE 2 2013

*Barcelona B* - L-D-D-D-W-D-W 4.70
*Draw* - 3.75
*Villarreal* - W-W-W-L-D-W-D 1.66

*Last Meetings 3 - 1*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Barcelona B vs Villarreal Prediction 1 - 2*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (Jun 3, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 JUNE 3 2013*

*Kyoto Sanga* - W-W-W-L-W-D-W 1.55/33.6%
*Draw* - 3.90/46.2%
*Giravanz Kitakyushu* - D-D-D-L-L-L-L 5.60/20.2%

*Last Meetings 0 - 2*

1x2 %	33.6% - 46.2% - 20.2%	 (2.97 - 2.17 - 4.95)
Moneyline	 62.5% - 37.5%	(1.60 - 2.67)
Double Chance 1x  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance x2  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.600 - 0.400

*Kyoto Sanga vs Giravanz Kitakyushu Prediction 1 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jun 3, 2013)

*Argentina Primera Division JUNE 4 2013*

*Club Atletico Tigre* - L-D-L-L-W-L-W 2.14/18.3%
*Draw* - 3.15/21.2%
*San Martin San Juan* - W-L-W-L-W-D-W 3.40/60.6%

*Last Meetings 2 - 2*

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Club Atletico Tigre vs San Martin San Juan Prediction 1 - 2*

Check out sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (Jun 5, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 CONCACAF QUALIFIERS JUNE 5 2013*

*Jamaica* - L-D-D-L-D-L-W 6.20/20.2%
*Draw* - 3.70/46.2%
*Mexico *- D-D-D-D-D-D-W 1.54/33.6%

*Last Meetings 0 - 0*

1x2 %	20.2% - 46.2% - 33.6%	 (4.95 - 2.17 - 2.97)
Moneyline	 37.5% - 62.5%	(2.67 - 1.60)
Double Chance 1x  	66.4%	(1.51)
Double Chance x2  	79.8%	(1.25)
Double Chance 12  	53.8%	(1.86)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.400 - 0.600

*Jamaica vs Mexico Prediction 0 - 1*

Check out £200 Deposit Bonus @ sbobet.com


----------



## alessandro (Jun 7, 2013)

*Australia Brisbane Premier League JUNE 7 2013*

*Albany Creek* - L-L-L-L-L-W-L 11.00/5.1%
*Draw* - 6.00/12.7%
*Queensland Lions* - D-W-W-W-W-W-D 1.16/82.2%

*Last Meetings NONE*

1x2 %	5.1% - 12.7% - 82.2%	 (19.57 - 7.89 - 1.22)
Moneyline	 5.9% - 94.1%	(17.09 - 1.06)
Double Chance 1x  	17.8%	(5.62)
Double Chance x2  	94.9%	(1.05)
Double Chance 12  	87.3%	(1.15)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	0.480 - 2.520

*Albany Creek vs Queensland Lions Prediction 0 - 3*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 8, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A JUNE 10 2013*

*Coritiba vs Nautico Capibaribe*

*Betting Odds*

*Coritiba* - 1.42/67.5%
*Draw* - 4.10/23.7%
*Nautico Capibaribe* - 7.80/8.9%

*Betting Statistic*

*Coritiba*

Performance - W-D-D-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-D-D-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-L-D-W-L

*Nautico Capibaribe*

Performance - W-D-L-L-D-W-D
Last matches - W-D-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - D-L-D-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-D-L-W-L

*Oct. 18 2012 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Resources: SBOBET

1x2 %	67.5% - 23.7% - 8.9%	 (1.48 - 4.22 - 11.29)
Moneyline	 88.4% - 11.6%	(1.13 - 8.61)
Double Chance 1x  	91.1%	(1.10)
Double Chance x2  	32.5%	(3.07)
Double Chance 12  	76.3%	(1.31)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.600 - 0.400

*Coritiba vs Nautico Capibaribe Prediction 2 - 0*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 10, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPEAN U21 CHAMPIONSHIP 2013 (in Israel) JUNE 11 2013*

*Israel U21 vs England U21*

*Betting Odds*

*Israel U21* - 4.30
*Draw* - 3.55
*England U21* - 1.77

*Betting Statistic*

*Israel U21*

Performance - L-D-W-L-L-D-W
Last Matches - L-D-W-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-L-D-W
Last away matches - L-L

*England U21*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-W-W 
Last matches - L-L-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-D

*Sept. 5 2011 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

Resources: SBOBET

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Israel U21 vs England U21 Prediction 1 - 2*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 11, 2013)

*Brazil Serie B JUNE 12 2013*

*Ceara (n) vs Figueirense*

*Betting Odds*

*Ceara (n)* - 2.24
*Draw *- 3.25
*Figueirense* - 2.90

*Betting Statistic*

*Ceara (n)*

Performance - D-L-D-W-D-D-D
Last Matches - D-L-D-W-D-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-D-D-W-L

*Figueirense*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-W-D
Last matches - L-L-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-W-W

*Oct.9 2011 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Resources: SBOBET

1x2 %	18.3% - 21.2% - 60.6%	 (5.48 - 4.72 - 1.65)
Moneyline	 23.2% - 76.8%	(4.32 - 1.30)
Double Chance 1x  	39.4%	(2.54)
Double Chance x2  	81.7%	(1.22)
Double Chance 12  	78.8%	(1.27)
Goal Average (Home - Away)	1.000 - 2.000

*Ceara (n) vs Figueirense Prediction 1 - 2*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys first of all thanks to all viewing my thread. this time i change my betting strategies from now i try my Asian Handicap to other League i try starting bankroll 100.
Let see what will happen.

thanks and have great day.


----------



## alessandro (Jun 13, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS June 14 2013*

*Libya vs Togo*

*Betting Odds*

Libya - 1.66
Draw - 3.75
Togo - 4.30

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - Togo
SBOBET Odds - 2.26
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Libya*

Performance - D-W-L-D-W-D-W
Last Matches - D-W-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-D-L-D

*Togo*

Performance - W-L-L-D-W-L-W
Last matches - W-L-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-L

*June 3 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 10
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 90

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 
Wrong - 
Money Back - 

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 14, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 15 2013*

Liberia vs Senegal

*Asian Handicap*
Home - +075
Away - -0.75
Pick - Liberia
*SBOBET Odds* - 1.90
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Liberia*

Performance - L-W-D-L-D-L-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-L
Last home matches - W-D
Last away matches - L-L

*Senegal*

Performance - D-L-D-D-L-L
Last matches - D-D-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-L
Last away matches - D-L-D-D-L-L

*June 2 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 17, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS JUNE 15 2013 UPDATE*

*Liberia vs Senegal* - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Liberia
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.90

*WORLD CUP 2014 AFRICA QUALIFIERS June 14 2013 UPDATE*

*Libya vs Togo* -  Lose
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Togo
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.26
-----
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 20
Total winnings - 9
Money Back - 
Losses - 10
Remaining Bankroll - 99

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 1
Wrong - 1
Money Back -


----------



## alessandro (Jun 17, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 ASIA QUALIFIERS June 18 2013*

*Australia vs Iraq*

*Betting Odds*

*Australia* - 1.21
*Draw* - 5.80
*Iraq* - 12.50

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -1.50
Away - +1.50
Pick - Iraq
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.17
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Australia*

Performance - W-D-D-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-D-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-L-W

*Iraq*

Performance - L-L-L-W-W-L-W
Last matches - L-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

*October 16 2012 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 18, 2013)

*Norway Cup June 19 2013*

*Rosenborg vs Italy U21*

*Betting Odds*

*Rosenborg* - 1.55
*Draw* - 3.90
*Tromso* - 5.00

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.75
Away - +0.75
Pick - Tromso
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.23
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Rosenborg*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-W-L

*Tromso*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-L-D
Last matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-W-D

*May 8 2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jun 18, 2013)

*Iceland Pepsi Premier League June 19 2013*

*Valur Reykjavik vs IBV Vestmannaeyjar*

*Betting Odds*

*Valur Reykjavik* - 2.29
*Draw* - 3.25
*IBV Vestmannaeyjar* - 3.00

*Asian Handicap*
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - IBV Vestmannaeyjar
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.25
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Valur Reykjavik*

Performance - W-L-W-D-D-W-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-D-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-D-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-L-D

*IBV Vestmannaeyjar*

Performance - W-W-W-D-L-D-W
Last matches - W-W-W-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-L-W

*September 20 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 19, 2013)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN JUNE 20 2013*

*Elfsborg vs Gefle*

*Betting Odds*

*Elfsborg* - 1.33
*Draw* - 4.80
*Gefle* - 8.25

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.75
Away - +0.75
Pick - Elfsborg
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.19
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Elfsborg*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-D-D
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-D-D

*Gefle*

Performance - D-D-D-D-L-D-L
Last matches - D-D-D-D-L-D
Last home matches - D-D-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-L-L

*October 29 2012 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jun 19, 2013)

*CONFEDERATIONS CUP 2013 (in Brazil) June 20 2013*

*Italy vs Japan*

*Betting Odds*

*Italy* - 1.87
*Draw* - 3.30
*Japan* - 4.10

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - Japan
*SBOBET Odds* - 2.04
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Italy*

Performance - W-D-D-W-W-D-D
Last Matches - W-D-D-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-D-D-W-D-D

*Japan*

Performance - L-W-D-L-L-W-W
Last matches - L-W-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 20, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 ASIA QUALIFIERS June 18 2013 UPDATE*

*Australia vs Iraq* - Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Iraq
Asian Handicap: +1.50
*SBOBET Odds:* 2.17

*Norway Cup June 19 2013 UPDATE*

*Rosenborg vs Tromso* - Lose
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Tromso
Asian Handicap: +0.75
*SBOBET Odds:* 2.23

*Iceland Pepsi Premier League June 19 2013 UPDATE*

*Valur Reykjavik vs IBV Vestmannaeyjar* - Draw
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: IBV Vestmannaeyjar
Asian Handicap: 0.00
*SBOBET Odds:* 2.25

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN JUNE 20 2013 UPDATE*

*Elfsborg vs Gefle* - Lose
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: Elfsborg
Asian Handicap: -0.75
*SBOBET Odds:* 2.19

*CONFEDERATIONS CUP 2013 (in Brazil) June 20 2013 UPDATE*

*Italy vs Japan* - Lose
Score: 4 - 3
Pick: Japan
Asian Handicap: +0.50
*SBOBET Odds:* 2.04

-----
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 11.7
Money Back - 10
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 80.7

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 2
Wrong - 4
Money Back - 1


----------



## alessandro (Jun 20, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) JUNE 21 2013*

*France U20 vs Ghana U20*

*Betting Odds*

*France U20* - 1.75
*Draw* - 3.45
*Ghana U20* - 4.60

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.75
Away - +0.75
Pick - France U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*France U20*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L

*Ghana U20*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last matches - L
Last home matches - 
Last away matches - L

*Last Meetings NONE*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jun 20, 2013)

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN JUNE 21 2013*

*Orgryte (n) vs IFK Varnamo*

*Betting Odds*

*Orgryte (n)* - 2.02
*Draw* - 3.25
*IFK Varnamo* - 3.60

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - IFK Varnamo
SBOBET Odds - 1.89
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Orgryte (n)*

Performance - L-W-L-D-L-D-D
Last Matches - L-W-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-D-D-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-L-W

*IFK Varnamo*

Performance - W-W-L-D-L-L-W
Last matches - W-W-L-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-L-D

*April 21 2010 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 21, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 22 2013*

*Mexico U20 vs Greece U20*

*Betting Odds*

*Mexico U20* - 1.71
*Draw* - 3.45
*Greece U20* - 4.90

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -0.75
Away - +0.75
Pick - Mexico U20
SBOBET Odds - 192
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Mexico U20*

Performance - D-D-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - D-D-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-L-L

*Greece U20*

Performance - L
Last matches - L
Last home matches - 
Last away matches - L

*Last Meetings NONE*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jun 21, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 June 22 2013*

*Gamba Osaka vs Fagiano Okayama*

*Betting Odds*

*Gamba Osaka* - 1.54
*Draw* - 3.90
*Fagiano Okayama* - 5.60

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -1.00
Away - +1.00
Pick - Gamba Osaka
SBOBET Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Gamba Osaka*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

*Fagiano Okayama*

Performance - D-L-D-L-W-D-W
Last matches - D-L-D-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-D-L-D-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 22, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 23 2013*

*Turkey U20 vs El Salvador U20*

Betting Odds

*Turkey U20* - 1.26
*Draw* - 5.00
*El Salvador U20* - 11.50

*Asian Handicap*
Home - -1.75
Away - +1.75
Pick - Turkey U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Turkey U20*

Performance - L-D-W-W-W-D-D
Last Matches - L-D-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - L-D-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - D

*El Salvador U20*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-L-L
Last matches - W-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W
Last away matches - W-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jun 24, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) JUNE 21 2013 UPDATE*

*France U20 vs Ghana U20* - WIN
Score: 3 - 1
Pick: France U20
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.03

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN JUNE 21 2013 UPDATE*

*Orgryte (n) vs IFK Varnamo* - WIN
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: IFK Varnamo
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.89

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 22 2013 UDATE*

*Mexico U20 vs Greece U20* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: Mexico U20
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.92

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 June 22 2013 UPDATE*

*Gamba Osaka vs Fagiano Okayama* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Gamba Osaka
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.98

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 23 2013 UPDATE*

*Turkey U20 vs El Salvador U20* - WIN
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Turkey U20
Asian Handicap: -1.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.00

-----
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 29.2
Money Back - 
Losses - 20
Remaining Bankroll - 89.9

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 5
Wrong - 6
Money Back - 1


----------



## alessandro (Jun 24, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 25 2013*

*Australia U20 vs El Salvador U20*

*Betting Odds*

*Australia U20* - 1.42
*Draw *- 4.30
*El Salvador U20* - 6.80

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.25
Away - +1.25
Pick - El Salvador U20
SBOBET Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Australia U20*

Performance - D-L-L-L-L-L-D
Last Matches - D-L-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-L

*El Salvador U20*

Performance - L-W-L-W-L-W-L
Last matches - L-W-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Best Asian SportsBooks Check out SBOBET


----------



## alessandro (Jun 25, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 26 2013*

*Turkey U20 vs Colombia U20*

*Betting Odds*

*Turkey U20* - 2.24
*Draw* - 3.50
*Colombia U20* - 2.86

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - Turkey U20
SBOBET Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Turkey U20*

Performance - W-L-D-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-L-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D

*Colombia U20*

Performance - D-D-L-W-W-W-W
Last matches - D-D-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-W-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

*Check out Best Asian Sportsbook SBOBET*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 26, 2013)

*CONFEDERATIONS CUP 2013 (in Brazil) June 27 2013*

*Brazil vs Uruguay*

*Betting Odds*

*Brazil* - 1.33
*Draw* - 5.20
*Uruguay* - 7.60

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.50
Away - +1.50
Pick - Brazil
SBOBET Odds - 2.01 
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Brazil*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-D-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

*Uruguay*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-L-D
Last matches - W-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

*June 6 2009 Last Meetings 4 - 0*

*Check out Best Asian Sportsbook SBOBET*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 27, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 25/26/ 2013 UPDATE*

*Australia U20 vs El Salvador U20* - WIN
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: El Salvador U20
Asian Handicap: +1.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.93

*Turkey U20 vs Colombia U20* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Turkey U20
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.99

*CONFEDERATIONS CUP 2013 (in Brazil) June 27 2013 UPDATE*

*Brazil vs Uruguay* - WIN
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Brazil
Asian Handicap: +1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.01

-----
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 30
Total winnings - 19.4
Money Back - 
Losses - 10
Remaining Bankroll - 109.3

*Over All Prediction Stats*

Correct - 7
Wrong - 7
Money Back - 1


----------



## alessandro (Jun 27, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 28 2013*

*Mexico U20 vs Mali U20*

*Betting Odds*

*Mexico U20* - 1.96
*Draw* - 3.30
*Mali U20* - 3.75

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - Mali U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Mexico U20*

Performance - D-D-L-L-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-L
Last away matches - D-L-L

*Mali U20*

Performance - L-L-D-D-L-W-W
Last matches - L-L-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jun 27, 2013)

*CONFEDERATIONS CUP 2013 (in Brazil) June 28 2013*

*Spain vs Italy*

*Betting Odds*

*Spain* - 1.42
*Draw* - 4.60
*Italy* - 6.60

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.50
Away - +1.50
Pick - Spain
SBOBET Odds - 2.29
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Spain*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

*Italy*

Performance - L-W-W-D-D-W-W
Last matches - L-W-W-D-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-D-W-D-D

*July 1 2012 Last Meetings 4 - 0*

Check out The Most trusted Asian Sportsbook in the industry. *SBOBET*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 28, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 June 29 2013*

*Matsumoto Yamaga vs Yokohama FC*

*Betting Odds*

*Matsumoto Yamaga* - 2.66
*Draw* - 3.00
*Yokohama FC* - 2.68

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.25
Away - -0.25
Pick - Matsumoto Yamaga
SBOBET Odds - 2.28
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Matsumoto Yamaga*

Performance - L-L-W-L-W-L-D
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-D-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-W

*Yokohama FC*

Performance - W-D-W-L-D-D-D
Last matches - W-D-W-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-L-D-L-L
Last away matches - D-D-D-W-D-W

*September 17 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jun 29, 2013)

*CONFEDERATIONS CUP 2013 (in Brazil) June 30 2013*

*Uruguay vs Italy*

*Betting Odds*

*Uruguay* - 2.39
*Draw* - 3.30
*Italy* - 2.79

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.25
Away - -0.25
Pick - *Uruguay*
SBOBET Odds - 2.19
Stakes - 10

Betting Statistic

*Uruguay*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-L

*Italy*

Performance - L-L-W-W-D-D-W
Last matches - L-L-W-W-D-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-D-W-D

*November 15 2011 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jun 29, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 30 2013*

*England U20 vs Egypt U20*

*Betting Odds*

*England U20* - 1.62
*Draw* - 3.80
*Egypt U20* - 5.00

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.75
Away - +0.75
Pick - *Egypt U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*England U20*

Performance - D-D-L-D-D-D-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-D-D-D
Last home matches - D-D
Last away matches - D-L-D-D

*Egypt U20*

Performance - L-L-L-W-W-D-D
Last matches - L-L-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-D-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 1, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 2 2013*

*Metalurg Skopje (n) vs Qarabag Aghdam*

*Betting Odds*

*Metalurg Skopje (n)* - 3.05
*Draw* - 3.05
*Qarabag Aghdam* - 2.16

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.25
Away - -0.25
Pick - *Metalurg Skopje (n)*
SBOBET Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Metalurg Skopje (n)*

Performance - W-D-W-D-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-W-W

*Qarabag Aghdam*

Performance - D-W-D-L-W-D-W
Last matches - D-W-D-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-L-W-L

*July 8 2010 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 1, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 28 2013 UPDATE*

*Mexico U20 vs Mali U20* - LOSE
Score: 4 - 1
Pick: Mali U20
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.16

*CONFEDERATIONS CUP 2013 (in Brazil) June 28 2013 UPDATE*

*Spain vs Italy* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: Spain
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.29

*Uruguay vs Italy* - WIN
Score: 2 - 2
Pick: Uruguay
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.19

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 June 29 2013 UPDATE*

*Matsumoto Yamaga vs Yokohama FC* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Matsumoto Yamaga
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.28

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) June 30 2013 UPDATE*

*England U20 vs Egypt U20* - WIN
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Egypt U20
Asian Handicap: +0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.16

-----
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 23.5
Money Back - 
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 102.8

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 9
Wrong - 10
Money Back - 1


----------



## alessandro (Jul 1, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) July 2 2013*

*Greece U20 vs Uzbekistan U20*

Betting Odds

*Greece U20* - 2.15
*Draw* - 2.98
*Uzbekistan U20* - 3.60

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Uzbekistan U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Greece U20*

Performance - D-D-W-L
Last Matches - D-D-W-L
Last home matches - D
Last away matches - D-W-L

*Uzbekistan U20*

Performance - L-D-W-L-D-L-L
Last matches - L-D-W-L
Last home matches - L
Last away matches - D-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 2, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) July 3 2013*

*Turkey U20 vs France U20*

*Betting Odds*

*Turkey U20* - 3.10
*Draw* - 3.15
*France U20* - 2.28

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - Turkey U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.38
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Turkey U20*

Performance - L-D-W-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-D-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

*France U20*

Performance - W-L-W-L-D-W-W
Last matches - W-L-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 2, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) July 3 2013*

*Croatia U20 vs Chile U20*

*Betting Odds*

*Croatia U20* - 2.88
*Draw* - 3.10
*Chile U20* - 2.45

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - Croatia U20
SBOBET Odds - 2.13
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Croatia U20*

Performance - W-D-W-W-L-L-L
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-D-L-L-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L

*Chile U20*

Performance - L-D-W-D-W-D-W
Last matches - L-D-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 4, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) July 2/3 2013 UPDATE*

*Greece U20 vs Uzbekistan U20* - WIN
Score: 1 - 3
Pick: *Uzbekistan U20*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.11

*Turkey U20 vs France U20* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 4
Pick: *Turkey U20*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.38

*Croatia U20 vs Chile U20* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *Croatia U20*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.13

-----
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 30
Total winnings - 11.1
Money Back - 
Losses - 20
Remaining Bankroll - 93.9

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 10
Wrong - 12
Money Back - 1


----------



## alessandro (Jul 4, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 5 2013*

*Torpedo Kutaisi vs MSK Zilina*

Betting Odds

*Torpedo Kutaisi* - 2.63
*Draw* - 3.15
*MSK Zilina* - 2.37

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - *Torpedo Kutaisi*
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Torpedo Kutaisi*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-L-W

*MSK Zilina*

Performance - D-D-D-D-L-W-L
Last matches - D-D-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - D-D-D-D-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 4, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 5 2013*

*Prestatyn Town (n) vs Liepajas Metalurgs*

*Betting Odds*

*Prestatyn Town (n)* - 2.82
*Draw* - 3.20
*Liepajas Metalurgs* - 2.20

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.25
Away - -0.25
Pick - *Prestatyn Town (n)*
SBOBET Odds - 1.83
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Prestatyn Town (n)*

Performance - W-W-L-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-L

*Liepajas Metalurgs*

Performance - D-L-D-W-L-W-L
Last matches - D-L-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 5, 2013)

*Football Betting JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 1 July 6 2013*

*Omiya Ardija vs Sagan Tosu*

*Betting Odds*

*Omiya Ardija* - 1.85
*Draw* - 3.40
*Sagan Tosu* - 4.10

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - *Omiya Ardija*
SBOBET Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Omiya Ardija*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

*Sagan Tosu*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-W-L
Last matches - L-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-L-L

*September 15 2012 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 5, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) July 6 2013*

*France U20 vs Uzbekistan U20*

*Betting Odds*

*France U20* - 1.37
*Draw* - 4.20
*Uzbekistan U20* - 8.75

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.25
Away - +1.25
Pick - *Uzbekistan U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*France U20*

Performance - W-L-D-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - W-L-D-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

*Uzbekistan U20*

Performance - W-L-D-W-L-D-L
Last matches - W-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - L
Last away matches - W-D-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 8, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 5 2013 UPDATE*

*Torpedo Kutaisi vs MSK Zilina* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 3
Pick: *Torpedo Kutaisi*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.02

*Prestatyn Town (n) vs Liepajas Metalurgs* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: *Prestatyn Town (n)*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.83

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 1 July 6 2013 UPDATE*

*Omiya Ardija vs Sagan Tosu* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Omiya Ardija*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.91

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) July 6 2013 UPDATE*

*France U20 vs Uzbekistan U20* - LOSE
Score: 4 - 0 
Pick: *Uzbekistan U20*
Asian Handicap: +1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.08

-----
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 40
Remaining Bankroll - 53.9

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 10
Wrong - 16
Money Back - 1


----------



## alessandro (Jul 8, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 9 2013*

*TPS Turku vs Jeunesse Esch*

*Betting Odds*

*TPS Turku* - 1.28
*Draw* - 4.40
*Jeunesse Esch* - 9.00

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.75
Away - +1.75
Pick - *Jeunesse Esch*
SBOBET Odds - 1.77
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*TPS Turku*

Performance - L-D-D-D-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-D-D-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-D-W-D

*Jeunesse Esch*

Performance - W-W-L-W-L-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

*July 4 2013 Last Meetings 0- 2*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 9, 2013)

*CONCACAF GOLD CUP 2013 (in USA) July 10 2013*

*Costa Rica vs Cuba*

*Betting Odds*

*Costa Rica* - 1.18
*Draw* - 6.40
*Cuba* - 10.50

Asian Handicap
Home - -2.00
Away - +2.00
Pick - *Costa Rica*
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Costa Rica*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-L-D
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-D-W-D

*Cuba*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-L-D
Last matches - W-W-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-D-L

*June 6 2011 Last Meetings 5 - 0*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 9, 2013)

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) July 10 2013*

*France U20 vs Ghana U20*

*Betting Odds*

*France U20* - 1.58
*Draw* - 3.90
*Ghana U20* - 5.20

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.00
Away - +1.00
Pick - *France U20*
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*France U20*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

*Ghana U20*

Performance - W-W-W-L-L-L-W
Last matches - W-W-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-L

*June 21 2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 11, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 9 2013 UPDATE*

*TPS Turku vs Jeunesse Esch* - WIN
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: *Jeunesse Esch*
Asian Handicap: +1.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.77

*CONCACAF GOLD CUP 2013 (in USA) July 9 2013 UPDATE*

*Costa Rica vs Cuba* - WIN
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: *Costa Rica*
Asian Handicap: -2.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.06

*U20 World Cup 2013 (in Turkey) July 10 2013 UPDATE*

*France U20 vs Ghana U20* - DRAW
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: *France U20*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.03

-------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 30
Total winnings - 18.3
Money Back - 10
Losses - 
Remaining Bankroll - 72.2

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 12
Wrong - 16
Money Back - 2


----------



## alessandro (Jul 11, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 12 2013*

*NK Celje vs Tromso*

*Betting Odds*

*NK Celje* - 3.25
*Draw* - 3.30
*Tromso* - 1.96

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - *NK Celje*
SBOBET Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*NK Celje*

Performance - W-L-D-L-D-W-L
Last Matches - W-L-D-L-D-W
Last home matches - L-D-D-D-L-D
Last away matches - W-D-L-W-L-L

*Tromso*

Performance - L-L-L-W-L-W-L
Last matches - L-L-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-D

*July 4 2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

In-Play Betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 11, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 12 2013*

*Rosenborg vs Crusaders*

*Betting Odds*

*Rosenborg* - 1.091
*Draw* - 6.20
*Crusaders* - 25.00

Asian Handicap
Home - -2.50
Away - +2.50
Pick - *Crusaders*
SBOBET Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Rosenborg*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-D

*Crusaders*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-W-L
Last matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

*July 4 2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 13, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 July 14 2013*

*Mito Hollyhock vs Fagiano Okayama*

*Betting Odds*

*Mito Hollyhock* - 2.79
*Draw* - 2.90
*Fagiano Okayama* - 2.65

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - *Mito Hollyhock*
SBOBET Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Mito Hollyhock*

Performance - W-L-L-W-L-D-L
Last Matches - W-L-L-W-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-D-D
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-W-L

*Fagiano Okayama*

Performance - D-W-D-D-D-L-D
Last matches - D-W-D-D-D-L
Last home matches - D-W-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-L-D-D-L

*March 30 2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 13, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 July 14 2013*

*Vissel Kobe vs Kataller Toyama*

*Betting Odds*

*Vissel Kobe* - 1.40
*Draw* - 4.30
*Kataller Toyama* - 7.40

Asian Handicap
Home - +1.25
Away - -1.25
Pick - *Kataller Toyama*
SBOBET Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Vissel Kobe*

Performance - W-L-W-W-D-D-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-W-L

*Kataller Toyama*

Performance - D-L-D-L-L-D-W
Last matches - D-L-D-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-D-D-W-L-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-L-L

*April 14 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 14, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A July 15 2013*

*Vitoria BA vs Sao Paulo*

*Betting Odds*

*Vitoria BA* - 2.52
*Draw* - 3.25
*Sao Paulo* - 2.66

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - *Sao Paulo*
SBOBET Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Vitoria BA*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-D-D
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-W-L

*Sao Paulo*

Performance - L-L-L-D-L-D-W
Last matches - L-L-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-D-W-L-L-W

*October 7 2010 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 14, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A July 15 2013*

*Vasco da Gama (n) vs Flamengo*

*Betting Odds*

*Vasco da Gama (n)* - 3.40
*Draw* - 3.35
*Flamengo* - 2.05

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.50
Away - -0.50
Pick - *Flamengo*
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Vasco da Gama (n)*

Performance - L-D-W-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-D-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-D-L

*Flamengo*

Performance - W-D-W-L-D-L-D
Last matches - W-D-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - D-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-W-W

*January 31 2013 Last Meetings 2 - 4*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 15, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 12 2013 UPDATE*

*NK Celje vs Tromso* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *NK Celje*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.91

*Rosenborg vs Crusaders* - LOSE
Score: 7 - 2
Pick: *Crusaders*
Asian Handicap: +2.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.93

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 July 14 2013 UPDATE*

*Mito Hollyhock vs Fagiano Okayama* - WIN
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Mito Hollyhock*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.01

*Vissel Kobe vs Kataller Toyama* - WIN
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Kataller Toyama*
Asian Handicap: +1.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.94

-------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 40
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 20
Remaining Bankroll - 71.7

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 14
Wrong - 18
Money Back - 2


----------



## alessandro (Jul 15, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 16 2013*

*Viktoria Plzen vs Zeljeznicar Sarajevo*

*Betting Odds*

*Viktoria Plzen* - 1.13
*Draw* - 7.20
*Zeljeznicar Sarajevo* - 11.00

Asian Handicap
Home - -2.25
Away - +2.25
Pick - *Zeljeznicar Sarajevo*
SBOBET Odds - 1.87
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Viktoria Plzen*

Performance - L-W-D-L-W-L-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-D-L-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-L-W-W-W

*Zeljeznicar Sarajevo*

Performance - L-W-L-D-D-W-D
Last matches - L-W-L-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-D-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-W-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 15, 2013)

*Ukraine Premier League July 16 2013*

*Metallist Kharkiv vs Metalurh Donetsk*

*Betting Odds*

*Metallist Kharkiv* - 1.43
*Draw *- 4.00
*Metalurh Donetsk* - 5.80

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.25
Away - +1.25
Pick - *Metallist Kharkiv*
SBOBET Odds - 2.09
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Metallist Kharkiv*

Performance - W-D-W-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-D-W-D

*Metalurh Donetsk*

Performance - W-W-D-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-W-D

*March 2 2013 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

Join SBOBET and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 16, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 17 2013*

*CS Fola Esch (n) vs Dinamo Zagreb*

*Betting Odds*

*CS Fola Esch (n)* - 9.00
*Draw* - 6.40
*Dinamo Zagreb* - 1.18

Asian Handicap
Home - +1.75
Away - -1.75
Pick - *CS Fola Esch (n)*
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*CS Fola Esch (n)*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-W-L

*Dinamo Zagreb*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-D-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 16, 2013)

*CONCACAF GOLD CUP 2013 (in USA) July 17 2013*

*USA vs Costa Rica*

*Betting Odds*

*USA* - 1.58
*Draw* - 3.65
*Costa Rica* - 5.20

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.00
Away - +1.00
Pick - *USA*
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*USA*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-D-W

*Costa Rica*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-D-W-D

*March 23 2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out Asian Sportsbooks SBOBET


----------



## alessandro (Jul 17, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 18 2013*

*Gyori ETO vs Maccabi Tel Aviv*

*Betting Odds*

*Gyori ETO* - 2.22
*Draw* - 3.00
*Maccabi Tel Aviv* - 2.96

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - *Maccabi Tel Aviv*
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Gyori ETO*

Performance - W-W-W-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-D

*Maccabi Tel Aviv*

Performance - L-D-L-W-W-D-W
Last matches - L-D-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-D-W-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 17, 2013)

*Brazil Cup July 18 2013*

*Atletico Goianiense vs Cruzeiro*

*Betting Odds*

*Atletico Goianiense* - 3.25
*Draw* - 3.25
*Cruzeiro* - 2.06

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.25
Away - -0.25
Pick - *Cruzeiro*
SBOBET Odds - 1.81
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atletico Goianiense*

Performance - L-L-W-L-W-L-D
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-L-D

*Cruzeiro*

Performance - W-W-D-D-W-L-D
Last matches - W-W-D-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-D-L-W-W

*July 10 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 5*

Check out for the Best Odds SBOBET


----------



## alessandro (Jul 18, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 16/17/18 2013 UPDATE*

*Viktoria Plzen vs Zeljeznicar Sarajevo* - WIN
Score: 4 - 3
Pick: *Zeljeznicar Sarajevo*
Asian Handicap: +2.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.87

*CS Fola Esch (n) vs Dinamo Zagreb* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 5
Pick: *CS Fola Esch (n)*
Asian Handicap: +1.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.07

*Gyori ETO vs Maccabi Tel Aviv* - WIN
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *Maccabi Tel Aviv*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.21

*Ukraine Premier League July 16 2013 UPDATE*

*Metallist Kharkiv vs Metalurh Donetsk* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Metallist Kharkiv*
Asian Handicap: -1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.09

*CONCACAF GOLD CUP 2013 (in USA) July 17 2013 UPDATE*

*USA vs Costa Rica* - DRAW
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *USA*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.16

*Brazil Cup July 18 2013 UPDATE*

*Atletico Goianiense vs Cruzeiro* - WIN
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *Cruzeiro*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.81

-----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 60
Total winnings - 37.9
Money Back - 10
Losses - 20
Remaining Bankroll - 89.6

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 17
Wrong - 20
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jul 18, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 19 2013*

*Maccabi Haifa vs Khazar Lankaran*

*Betting Odds*

*Maccabi Haifa* - 1.32
*Draw* - 4.10
*Khazar Lankaran* - 8.75

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.50
Away - +1.50
Pick - *Khazar Lankaran*
SBOBET Odds - 1.74
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Maccabi Haifa*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-D-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-D

*Khazar Lankaran*

Performance - W-D-L-L-L-W-W
Last matches - W-D-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-L-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jul 19, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 July 20 2013*

*Kataller Toyama vs V-Varen Nagasaki*

*Betting Odds*

*Kataller Toyama* - 3.25
*Draw* - 3.25
*V-Varen Nagasaki* - 2.15

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.25
Away - -0.25
Pick - *V-Varen Nagasaki*
SBOBET Odds - 1.86
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Kataller Toyama*

Performance - L-D-L-D-L-L-D
Last Matches - L-D-L-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-D-D-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-L-L

*V-Varen Nagasaki*

Performance - W-W-W-D-L-W-L
Last matches - W-W-W-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-D-D

*March 20 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jul 20, 2013)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN July 21 2013*

*Djurgardens vs IFK Norrkoping FK*

*Betting Odds*

*Djurgardens* - 2.26
*Draw* - 3.10
*IFK Norrkoping FK* - 3.15

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Djurgardens*
SBOBET Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10

Betting Statistic

*Djurgardens*

Performance - L-W-D-D-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-D-L-L

*IFK Norrkoping FK*

Performance - D-W-L-D-L-D-W
Last matches - D-W-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-W-D-D-D-L

*April 4 2013 Last Meetings 5 - 4*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 22, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 19 2013 UPDATE*

*Maccabi Haifa vs Khazar Lankaran* - LOSE
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *Khazar Lankaran*
Asian Handicap: +1.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.74

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 July 20 2013 UPDATE*

*Gamba Osaka vs Vissel Kobe* - LOSE
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: *Vissel Kobe*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.06

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN July 21 2013 UPDATE*

*Djurgardens vs IFK Norrkoping FK* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: *Djurgardens*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.01
--------------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 30
Total winnings - 
Money Back - 
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 59.6

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 17
Wrong - 23
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jul 22, 2013)

*UEFA European U19 Championship (in Lithuania) July 23 2013*

*Netherlands U19 vs Portugal U19*

*Betting Odds*

*Netherlands U19* - 2.63
*Draw* - 3.15
*Portugal U19* - 2.50

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Netherlands U19*
SBOBET Odds - 2.25
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Netherlands U19*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

*Portugal U19*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-D-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 22, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 23 2013*

*Daugava Daugavpils vs Elfsborg*

*Betting Odds*

*Daugava Daugavpils* - 7.20
*Draw* - 6.00
*Elfsborg* - 1.23

Asian Handicap
Home - +1.75
Away - -1.75
Pick - *Elfsborg*
SBOBET Odds - 1.80
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Daugava Daugavpils*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-W

*Elfsborg*

Performance - W-D-L-W-L-D-W
Last matches - W-D-L-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-D

*July 17 2013 Last Meetings 1 - 7*

Join SBOBET Football Betting and Get £200 Deposit Bonus


----------



## alessandro (Jul 23, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 24 2013*

*Skenderbeu Korce vs Neftchi Baku*

*Betting Odds*

*Skenderbeu Korce* - 3.45
*Draw* - 3.30
*Neftchi Baku* - 1.90

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.25
Away - -0.25
Pick - *Skenderbeu Korce*
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Skenderbeu Korce*

Performance - D-L-D-L-L-L-W
Last Matches - D-L-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - D-L-D-L-L-L

*Neftchi Baku*

Performance - D-L-L-W-W-L-D
Last matches - D-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-D-W

*July 17 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 23, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 24 2013*

*EB Streymur (n) vs Dinamo Tbilisi*

Betting Odds

*EB Streymur (n)* - 6.20
*Draw* - 4.30
*Dinamo Tbilisi* - 1.38

Asian Handicap
Home - +1.50
Away - -1.50
Pick - *Dinamo Tbilisi*
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*EB Streymur (n)*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-D-W-L

*Dinamo Tbilisi*

Performance - W-L-D-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-L-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-W-L

*July 16 2013 Last Meetings 1 - 6*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jul 24, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 25 2013*

*Legia Warszawa vs The New Saints*

*Betting Odds*

*Legia Warszawa* - 1.16
*Draw* - 6.80
*The New Saints* - 8.75

Asian Handicap
Home - -2.00
Away - +2.00
Pick - *Legia Warszawa*
SBOBET Odds - 1.84
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Legia Warszawa*

Performance - W-W-W-L-D-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-D-D-D-W

*The New Saints*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-L

*July 17 2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 24, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 25 2013*

*Ludogorets Razgrad vs Slovan Bratislava*

*Betting Odds*

*Ludogorets Razgrad* - 2.05
*Draw* - 3.05
*Slovan Bratislava* - 3.25

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Slovan Bratislava*
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Ludogorets Razgrad*

Performance - L-L-L-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - L-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-W

*Slovan Bratislava*

Performance - W-D-W-L-W-L-D
Last matches - W-D-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-D

*July 17 2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jul 25, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 26 2013*

*Pandurii Targu-Jiu vs Levadia Tallinn*

*Betting Odds*

*Pandurii Targu-Jiu* - 1.18
*Draw* - 5.80
*Levadia Tallinn* - 9.75

Asian Handicap
Home - -2.00
Away - +2.00
Pick - *Levadia Tallinn*
SBOBET Odds - 1.85
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Pandurii Targu-Jiu*

Performance - W-D-W-D-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-L-W

*Levadia Tallinn*

Performance - W-W-D-W-L-L-W
Last matches - W-W-D-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-W

*July 16 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 25, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 26 2013*

*Gefle (n) vs Anorthosis Famagusta*

*Betting Odds*

*Gefle (n)* - 2.33
*Draw* - 3.15
*Anorthosis Famagusta* - 2.66

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.25
Away - -0.25
Pick - *Anorthosis Famagusta*
SBOBET Odds - 1.78
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Gefle (n)*

Performance - L-D-W-L-W-D-D
Last Matches - L-D-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-D-D-D
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-D-D

*Anorthosis Famagusta*

Performance - W-L-W-D-L-W-W
Last matches - W-L-W-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - W-D-L-W-L-D

*July 18 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jul 26, 2013)

*UEFA European U19 Championship (in Lithuania) July 23 2013 UPDATE*

*Netherlands U19 vs Portugal U19* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 4
Pick: *Netherlands U19*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.25

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 23/24/25 2013 UPDATE*

*Daugava Daugavpils vs Elfsborg* - WIN
Score: 0 - 4
Pick: *Elfsborg*
Asian Handicap: -1.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.80

*Skenderbeu Korce vs Neftchi Baku* - WIN
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Skenderbeu Korce*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.21

*EB Streymur (n) vs Dinamo Tbilisi* - WIN
Score: 1 - 3
Pick: *Dinamo Tbilisi*
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.07

*Legia Warszawa vs The New Saints* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Legia Warszawa*
Asian Handicap: -2.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.84

*Ludogorets Razgrad vs Slovan Bratislava* - LOSE
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: *Slovan Bratislava*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.07

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 26 2013 UPDATE*

*Pandurii Targu-Jiu vs Levadia Tallinn* - LOSE
Score: 4 - 0
Pick: *Levadia Tallinn*
Asian Handicap: +2.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.85

*Gefle (n) vs Anorthosis Famagusta* - LOSE
Score: 4 - 0
Pick: *Anorthosis Famagusta*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.78

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 30.8
Money Back - 
Losses - 50
Remaining Bankroll - 40.4

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 20
Wrong - 28
Money Back - 3


----------



## alessandro (Jul 26, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 July 27 2013*

*V-Varen Nagasaki vs Mito Hollyhock*

*Betting Odds*

*V-Varen Nagasaki* - 1.93
*Draw* - 3.35
*Mito Hollyhock* - 3.80

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.75
Away - +0.75
Pick - *V-Varen Nagasaki*
SBOBET Odds - 2.20
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*V-Varen Nagasaki*

Performance - D-W-W-W-D-L-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-W-D

*Mito Hollyhock*

Performance - D-W-W-L-L-W-L
Last matches - D-W-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-L-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-W-L

*May 6 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 26, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 July 27 2013*

*Tochigi SC vs Ehime FC*

*Betting Odds*

*Tochigi SC* - 2.18
*Draw* - 3.25
*Ehime FC* - 3.20

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Ehime FC*
SBOBET Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Tochigi SC*

Performance - L-L-D-L-D-D-D
Last Matches - L-L-D-L-D-D
Last home matches - L-D-D-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-L-W-L

*Ehime FC*

Performance - L-L-L-D-W-L-L
Last matches - L-L-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-D-L

*May 6 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jul 27, 2013)

*USA Major League Soccer July 28 2013*

*New York Red Bulls vs Real Salt Lake*

*Betting Odds*

*New York Red Bulls* - 1.95
*Draw* - 3.30
*Real Salt Lake* - 3.80

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - *Real Salt Lake*
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*New York Red Bulls*

Performance - D-D-W-L-W-L-L
Last Matches - D-D-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-D-W

*Real Salt Lake*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-D

*March 18 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 27, 2013)

*USA Major League Soccer July 28 2013*

*D.C. United vs New England Revolution*

*Betting Odds*

*D.C. United* - 2.72
*Draw* - 3.10
*New England Revolution* - 2.58

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - *D.C. United*
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*D.C. United*

Performance - L-D-D-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-D-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-D-L-W

*New England Revolution*

Performance - W-L-L-W-D-L-L
Last matches - W-L-L-W-D-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-L-L-W

*June 27 2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jul 29, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 30 2013*

Dinamo Tbilisi vs Steaua Bucuresti

*Betting Odds*

Dinamo Tbilisi - 2.79
Draw - 3.20
Steaua Bucuresti - 2.34

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.25
Away - -0.25
Pick - *Steaua Bucuresti*
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

Betting Statistic

*Dinamo Tbilisi*

Performance - W-W-L-D-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-L-W-W

*Steaua Bucuresti*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-L-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 29, 2013)

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN July 30 2013*

Angelholms FF vs Assyriska

*Betting Odds*

Angelholms FF - 2.67
Draw - 3.05
Assyriska - 2.66

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.25
Away - +0.25
Pick - *Angelholms FF*
SBOBET Odds - 2.33
Stakes - 10

Betting Statistic

*Angelholms FF*

Performance - W-L-D-L-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-L-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-D-L-D
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-L-L

*Assyriska*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-L-L
Last matches - L-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-L-W

*July 21 2013 Last Meetings 4 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## friket (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey alessandro, how do you arrive with picks? Using any statistcal help?


----------



## alessandro (Jul 30, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 31 2013*

*Nordsjaelland vs Zenit St. Petersburg*

*Betting Odds*

*Nordsjaelland* - 5.40
*Draw* - 3.75
*Zenit St. Petersburg* - 1.53

Asian Handicap
Home - +1.00
Away - -1.00
Pick - *Zenit St. Petersburg*
SBOBET Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Nordsjaelland*

Performance - D-L-L-L-W-L-W
Last Matches - D-L-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-D-D

*Zenit St. Petersburg*

Performance - D-L-W-L-W-D-L
Last matches - D-L-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-L-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-D-L

*June 25 2008 Last Meetings 1 - 5*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jul 31, 2013)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 2 July 27 2013 UPDATE*

*V-Varen Nagasaki vs Mito Hollyhock* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *V-Varen Nagasaki*
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.20

*Tochigi SC vs Ehime FC - Postp.*
Score: Postp.
Pick: Ehime FC
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.08

*USA Major League Soccer July 28 2013 UPDATE*

*New York Red Bulls vs Real Salt Lake* - LOSE
Score: 4 - 3
Pick: *Real Salt Lake*
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.06

*D.C. United vs New England Revolution* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: *D.C. United*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.11

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS July 30/31 2013 UPDATE*

*Dinamo Tbilisi vs Steaua Bucuresti* - WIN
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *Steaua Bucuresti*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.02

*Nordsjaelland vs Zenit St. Petersburg* - DRAW
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *Zenit St. Petersburg*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.00

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN July 30 2013 UPDATE*

*Angelholms FF vs Assyriska* - WIN
Score: 6 - 1
Pick: *Angelholms FF*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.33

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 70
Total winnings - 23.3
Money Back - 20
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 43.7

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 22
Wrong - 31
Money Back - 5


----------



## alessandro (Jul 31, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS August 1 2013*

*Red Bull Salzburg vs Fenerbahce*

*Betting Odds*

*Red Bull Salzburg* - 2.24
*Draw* - 3.25
*Fenerbahce* - 2.89

Asian Handicap
Home - -0.50
Away - +0.50
Pick - *Red Bull Salzburg*
SBOBET Odds - 2.25
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Red Bull Salzburg*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-D-W

*Fenerbahce*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-W-L
Last matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Jul 31, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS August 1 2013*

*Aktobe vs Breidablik*

*Betting Odds*

*Aktobe* - 1.45
*Draw* - 3.95
*Breidablik* - 5.60

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.00
Away - +1.00
Pick - *Breidablik*
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Aktobe*

Performance - W-W-D-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-D

*Breidablik*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-D-W
Last matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-W-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 1, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS August 2 2013*

*BK Hacken (n) vs Thun*

*Betting Odds*

*BK Hacken (n)* - 2.21
*Draw* - 3.20
*Thun* - 2.81

Asian Handicap
Home - 0.00
Away - 0.00
Pick - *Thun*
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*BK Hacken (n)*

Performance - W-L-D-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-L-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-W-L

*Thun*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-W-W
Last matches - L-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 1, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS August 2 2013*

*Tromso vs Differdange 03*

*Betting Odds*

*Tromso* - 1.28
*Draw* - 4.90
*Differdange 03* - 7.40

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.50
Away - +1.50
Pick - *Differdange 03*
SBOBET Odds - 1.83
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Tromso*

Performance - L-L-W-D-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

*Differdange 03*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-W-L
Last matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-L-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 4, 2013)

*ITALY CUP August 5 2013*

*Benevento vs Pontedera*

*Betting Odds*

*Benevento* - 1.47
*Draw* - 3.90
*Pontedera* - 6.20

Asian Handicap
Home - -1.00
Away - +1.00
Pick - *Pontedera*
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Benevento*

Performance - D-L-L-D-W-D-D
Last Matches - D-L-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-D-D-W

*Pontedera*

Performance - L-L-W-L-W-D-D
Last matches - L-L-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-D-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 4, 2013)

*GERMANY CUP August 5 2013*

*FV Illertissen (n) vs Eintracht Frankfurt*

*Betting Odds*

*FV Illertissen (n)* - 17.50
*Draw* - 6.20
*Eintracht Frankfurt* - 1.13

Asian Handicap
Home - +2.25
Away - -2.25
Pick - *FV Illertissen (n)*
SBOBET Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*FV Illertissen (n)*

Performance - D-L-W-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-W-D

*Eintracht Frankfurt*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-D-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-D-L-W-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 5, 2013)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN AUGUST 6 2013*

*Djurgardens vs Helsingborgs*

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.75
Away - -0.75
Pick - *Helsingborgs*
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Djurgardens*

Performance - L-L-W-D-D-W-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-D-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-D-L-L

*Helsingborgs*

Performance - W-W-W-D-L-D-W
Last matches - W-W-W-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-W-W

*March 31 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 5, 2013)

*GERMANY CUP AUGUST 6 2013*

*Jahn Regensburg vs Union Berlin*

Asian Handicap
Home - +0.50
Away - -0.50
Pick - *Union Berlin*
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Jahn Regensburg*

Performance - D-D-L-W-L-L-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-W-L-L
Last home matches - D-L-L-L-L-D
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-L-D

*Union Berlin*

Performance - D-D-L-W-W-W-D
Last matches - D-D-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-L-L

*April 26 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 6, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 1 2013 UPDATE*

*Red Bull Salzburg vs Fenerbahce* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Red Bull Salzburg*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.25

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 1/2 2013 UPDATE*

*Aktobe vs Breidablik* - DRAW
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Breidablik
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.03

*BK Hacken (n) vs Thun* - WIN
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: Thun
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.16

*Tromso vs Differdange 03* - WIN
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Differdange 03
Asian Handicap: +1.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.83

*ITALY CUP AUGUST 5 2013 UPDATE*

*Benevento vs Pontedera* - LOSE
Score: 4 - 0
Pick: *Pontedera*
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.06

*GERMANY CUP AUGUST 5/6 2013 UPDATE*

*FV Illertissen (n) vs Eintracht Frankfurt* - WIN
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *FV Illertissen (n)*
Asian Handicap: +2.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.00

*Jahn Regensburg vs Union Berlin* - WIN
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: *Union Berlin*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.03

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN AUGUST 6 2013 UPDATE*

*Djurgardens vs Helsingborgs* - LOSE
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: *Helsingborgs*
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.11

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 40.2
Money Back - 10
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 53.9

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 26
Wrong - 34
Money Back - 6


----------



## alessandro (Aug 6, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 7 2013*

*Fenerbahce vs Red Bull Salzburg*

Handicap - +0.50 
Pick - *Red Bull Salzburg*
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Fenerbahce*

Performance - D-L-W-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-L-L

*Red Bull Salzburg*

Performance - D-D-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - D-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-W-D

*July 31 2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 6, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 7 2013*

*Steaua Bucuresti vs Dinamo Tbilisi*

Handicap - -1.50 
Pick - *Steaua Bucuresti*
SBOBET Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Steaua Bucuresti*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-W-L

*Dinamo Tbilisi*

Performance - L-W-W-L-D-L-W
Last matches - L-W-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-L-W-W

*July 30 2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 7, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 8 2013*

*Zulte Waregem (n) vs PSV Eindhoven*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *PSV Eindhoven* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.09
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Zulte Waregem (n)*

Performance - W-L-W-W-L-D-D
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-D-W

*PSV Eindhoven*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-W-L
Last matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-L-L

*July 30 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 7, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 8 2013*

*Sheriff Tiraspol vs Dinamo Zagreb*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Dinamo Zagreb* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sheriff Tiraspol*

Performance - L-L-D-W-D-L-W
Last Matches - L-L-D-W-D-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-L

*Dinamo Zagreb*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-W-W

*July 30 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 8, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 9 2013*

*Hapoel Ramat Gan vs Estoril Praia*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Estoril Praia* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Hapoel Ramat Gan*

Performance - D-W-L-L-L-W-D
Last Matches - D-W-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-D-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-W-L

*Estoril Praia*

Performance - D-W-W-D-W-L-W
Last matches - D-W-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-L-W

*August 1 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 8, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 9 2013*

*Metalurh Donetsk vs FK Kukesi*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *FK Kukesi* +2.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.81
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Metalurh Donetsk*

Performance - L-L-W-D-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-L-W-D-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-W

*FK Kukesi*

Performance - W-D-W-D-D-W-W
Last matches - W-D-W-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-W-L-D

*August 1 2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 9, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA AUGUST 10 2013*

*Hertha Berlin vs Eintracht Frankfurt*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Hertha Berlin* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.36
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Hertha Berlin*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

*Eintracht Frankfurt*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-D
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-L-W

*April 10 2010 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 9, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA AUGUST 10 2013*

*Bayern Munchen vs Borussia Monchengladbach*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Bayern Munchen* -2.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.36
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

*Borussia Monchengladbach*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-L-W
Last matches - L-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

*July 21 2013 Last Meetings 5 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 12, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 7/8 2013 UPDATE*

*Fenerbahce vs Red Bull Salzburg* - LOSE
Score: 3 - 1
Pick: *Red Bull Salzburg*
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.12

*Steaua Bucuresti vs Dinamo Tbilisi* - LOSE
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Steaua Bucuresti*
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.96

*Zulte Waregem (n) vs PSV Eindhoven* - WIN
Score: 0 - 3
Pick: *PSV Eindhoven*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.09

*Sheriff Tiraspol vs Dinamo Zagreb* - WIN
Score: 0 - 3
Pick: *Dinamo Zagreb*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.11

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 9 2013 UPDATE*

*Hapoel Ramat Gan vs Estoril Praia* - WIN
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *Estoril Praia*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.02

*Metalurh Donetsk vs FK Kukesi* - WIN
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *FK Kukesi*
Asian Handicap: +2.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.81

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA AUGUST 10 2013 UPDATE*

*Hertha Berlin vs Eintracht Frankfurt* - WIN
Score: 6 - 1
Pick: *Hertha Berlin*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.36

*Bayern Munchen vs Borussia Monchengladbach* - LOSE
Score: 3 - 1
Pick: *Bayern Munchen*
Asian Handicap: -2.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.36

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 53.9
Money Back - 
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 77.8

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 31
Wrong - 37
Money Back - 6


----------



## alessandro (Aug 12, 2013)

*English Conference National AUGUST 14 2013*

*Chester vs Hereford United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Chester* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chester*

Performance - L-D-D-W-D-L-L
Last Matches - L-D-D-W-D-L
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-D-L-W

*Hereford United*

Performance - D-L-L-W-L-D-W
Last matches - D-L-L-W-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-L-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-L-D

*April 5 2008 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 12, 2013)

*English Conference National AUGUST 14 2013*

*Luton Town vs Salisbury City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Luton Town* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Luton Town*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-L

*Salisbury City*

Performance - L-L-W-W-L-W-L
Last matches - L-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-D

*March 30 2010 Last Meetings 4 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 14, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A AUGUST 15 2013*

*Criciuma vs Nautico Capibaribe*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Nautico Capibaribe* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Criciuma*

Performance - L-L-L-D-L-W-D
Last Matches - L-L-L-D-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-D-D-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-D-L

*Nautico Capibaribe*

Performance - D-L-W-L-L-L-L
Last matches - D-L-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-D-L-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

*September 10 2011 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 14, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 15 2013*

*Northern Ireland vs Russia*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Russia* -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.14
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Northern Ireland*

Performance - L-D-D-D-D-L-D
Last Matches - L-D-D-D-D-L
Last home matches - L-D-D-D-L-L
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-L-L

*Russia*

Performance - L-D-W-D-W-W-W
Last matches - L-D-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-L-D

*September 7 2012 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 15, 2013)

*Denmark 1st Div AUGUST 16 2013*

*Silkeborg vs Lyngby*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Silkeborg* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Silkeborg*

Performance - L-L-W-L-D-D-D
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-L-D-D-D-L
Last away matches - L-L-D-L-D-L

*Lyngby*

Performance - W-L-L-W-W-L-W
Last matches - W-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-W

*April 22 2012 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 15, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A AUGUST 16 2013*

*Sao Paulo vs Atletico Paranaense*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Atletico Paranaense* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.17
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sao Paulo*

Performance - L-L-W-L-L-D-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-D

*Atletico Paranaense*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-D-D
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-L-L

*November 16 2011 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 16, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 17 2013*

*West Ham United vs Cardiff City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *West Ham United* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.29
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*West Ham United*

Performance - W-L-W-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-W

*Cardiff City*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-D-D
Last matches - W-W-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-W-D-D-D

*07/05/2012 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 16, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 17 2013*

*Liverpool vs Stoke City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Stoke City* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.51
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Liverpool*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-W

*Stoke City*

Performance - D-W-W-W-L-D-L
Last matches - D-W-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-D-D

*26/12/2012 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 19, 2013)

*English Conference National AUGUST 14 2013 UPDATE*

*Chester vs Hereford United* - LOSE
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *Chester*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.94

*Luton Town vs Salisbury City* - WIN
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *Luton Town*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.05

*Brazil Serie A AUGUST 15/16 2013 UPDATE*

*Criciuma vs Nautico Capibaribe* - Lose
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: *Nautico Capibaribe*
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.08
Stake: 10

*Sao Paulo vs Atletico Paranaense* - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Atletico Paranaense*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.17
Stake: 10

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 15 2013 UPDATE*

*Northern Ireland vs Russia* - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Russia*
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.14
Stake: 10

*Denmark 1st Div AUGUST 16 2013 UPDATE*

*Silkeborg vs Lyngby* - Win
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: *Silkeborg*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.97
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 17 2013 UPDATE*

*West Ham United vs Cardiff City* - Win
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *West Ham United*
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.29
Stake: 10

*Liverpool vs Stoke City* - Draw
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Stoke City*
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.51
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 44.8
Money Back - 10
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 94.8

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 35
Wrong - 40
Money Back - 7


----------



## alessandro (Aug 19, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 AUGUST 20 2013*

*Union Berlin vs Fortuna Dusseldorf*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Fortuna Dusseldorf* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.31
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Union Berlin*

Performance - W-W-D-D-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-W-W

*Fortuna Dusseldorf*

Performance - L-L-D-W-W-W-L
Last matches - L-L-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - L-D-W-L-W-L

*22/04/2012 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 19, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 20 2013*

*Manchester City vs Newcastle United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* -1.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

*Newcastle United*

Performance - D-D-W-W-D-L-W
Last matches - D-D-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - D-L-L-L-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-L-W

*30/03/2013 Last Meetings 4 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 21, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 22 2013*

*Schalke 04 vs PAOK*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *PAOK* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.31
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Schalke 04*

Performance - L-D-W-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - L-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

*PAOK*

Performance - W-L-D-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-L-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-W-L
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-W-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 21, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 22 2013*

*Dinamo Zagreb vs Austria Vien*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Dinamo Zagreb* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.31
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Dinamo Zagreb*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-W-D

*Austria Wien*

Performance - W-D-D-D-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-D-D-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - D-D-L-W-L-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 22, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 23 2013*

*Red Bull Salzburg vs Zalgiris Vilnius*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Zalgiris Vilnius* +1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.23
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Red Bull Salzburg*

Performance - D-W-L-D-D-W-W
Last Matches - D-W-L-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-D-W-W-D

*Zalgiris Vilnius*

Performance - W-L-W-W-D-W-W
Last matches - W-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-W-W-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 22, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 23 2013*

*Atromitos vs AZ Alkmaar*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Atromitos* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atromitos*

Performance - D-W-L-D-L-D-W
Last Matches - D-W-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-D-L

*AZ Alkmaar*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-W-L
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-D

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 23, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 AUGUST 24 2013*

*Ingolstadt 04 vs Arminia Bielefeld*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Ingolstadt 04* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.31
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Ingolstadt 04*

Performance - L-L-W-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-W

*Arminia Bielefeld*

Performance - D-W-W-D-L-D-W
Last matches - D-W-W-D-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-L-W

*06/02/2011 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 23, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA AUGUST 24 2013*

*Borussia Dortmund vs Werder Bremen*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Borussia Dortmund* -1.75
SBOBET Odds - 1.83
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Borussia Dortmund*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-W

*Werder Bremen*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-W-L
Last matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-D-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

*19/01/2013 Last Meetings 5 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 25, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 AUGUST 20 2013 UPDATE*

*Union Berlin vs Fortuna Dusseldorf* - Lose
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: *Fortuna Dusseldorf*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.31
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 20 2013 UPDATE*

*Manchester City vs Newcastle United* - Win
Score: 4 - 0
Pick: *Manchester City*
Asian Handicap: -1.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.11
Stake: 10

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 22 2013 UPDATE*

Schalke 04 vs PAOK - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *PAOK*
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.31
Stake: 10

*Dinamo Zagreb vs Austria Wien* - Lose
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *Dinamo Zagreb*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.31
Stake: 10

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 23 2013 UPDATE*

*Red Bull Salzburg vs Zalgiris Vilnius* - Lose
Score: 5 - 0
Pick: *Zalgiris Vilnius*
Asian Handicap: +1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.23
Stake: 10

*Atromitos vs AZ Alkmaar* - Lose
Score: 1 - 3
Pick: *Atromitos*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.21
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 AUGUST 24 2013 UPDATE*

*Ingolstadt 04 vs Arminia Bielefeld* - Win
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: *Ingolstadt*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.31
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA AUGUST 24 2013 UPDATE*

*Borussia Dortmund vs Werder Bremen* - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Borussia Dortmund*
Asian Handicap: -1.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.83
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 37.3
Money Back - 
Losses - 50
Remaining Bankroll - 52.1

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 38
Wrong - 45
Money Back - 7


----------



## alessandro (Aug 25, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A AUGUST 26 2013*

*Atletico Paranaense vs Botafogo RJ*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Botafogo RJ* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atletico Paranaense*

Performance - L-W-D-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - L-D-D-W-W-D

*Botafogo RJ*

Performance - W-W-D-D-D-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-D-L

*16/10/2011 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 25, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A AUGUST 26 2013*

*Sao Paulo vs Fluminense*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Fluminense* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.31
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sao Paulo*

Performance - D-D-L-L-W-L-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-L-L-L-L-L
Last away matches - D-L-L-W-L-L

*Fluminense*

Performance - W-W-D-L-D-D-W
Last matches - W-W-D-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-D-D-L-L-W

*04/11/2012 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 26, 2013)

*DENMARK SUPER LEAGUE AUGUST 27 2013*

*Aalborg vs Midtjylland*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Midtjylland* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.26
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Aalborg*

Performance - L-D-L-W-D-W-L
Last Matches - L-D-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-D-D-D
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-D

*Midtjylland*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-D-W

*29/04/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 26, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 27 2013*

*Manchester United vs Chelsea*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Chelsea* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.88
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-D-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-L-W

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-W

*05/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 27, 2013)

Adding a post that we couldnt import to the new forum software.



by alessandro » Tue Aug 27, 2013 12:22 pm
UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 28 2013

Arsenal vs Fenerbahce

Asian Handicap
Pick - Arsenal -1.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10

Betting Statistic

Arsenal

Performance - W-W-L-W-L-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-D-W-D-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

Fenerbahce

Performance - W-L-L-L-W-D-L
Last matches - W-L-L-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-L-L

21/08/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 0


----------



## alessandro (Aug 28, 2013)

thanks you Admin..


----------



## alessandro (Aug 28, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 29 2013*

*Real Sociedad vs Lyon*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Real Sociedad* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.20
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Sociedad*

Performance - D-W-W-L-D-L-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-D-L-W

*Lyon*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-W-D
Last matches - L-L-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-D-W

*20/08/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 28, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 29 2013*

*Zenit St. Petersburg vs Pacos de Ferreira*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Zenit St. Petersburg* -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Zenit St. Petersburg*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-L-W

*Pacos de Ferreira*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-D-D
Last matches - L-L-L-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-D-D-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-D-D

*20/08/2013 Last Meetings 4 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 29, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A AUGUST 26 2013 UPDATE*

*Atletico Mineiro vs Portuguesa Desportos* - Draw
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: *Portuguesa Desportos*
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.85
Stake: 10

*Sao Paulo vs Fluminense* - Lose
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: *Fluminense*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.31
Stake: 10

*DENMARK SUPER LEAGUE AUGUST 27 2013 UPDATE*

*Aalborg vs Midtjylland* - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Midtjylland*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.26
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 27 2013 UPDATE*

*Manchester United vs Chelsea* - Win
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: *Chelsea*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.88
Stake: 10

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE QUALIFIERS AUGUST 28/29 2013 UPDATE*

*Real Sociedad vs Lyon* - Win
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *Real Sociedad*
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.20
Stake: 10

*Zenit St. Petersburg vs Pacos de Ferreira* - Win
Score: 4 - 2
Pick: *Zenit St. Petersburg*
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.12
Stake: 10

*Arsenal vs Fenerbahce* - Win
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *Arsenal*
Asian Handicap: -1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.01
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 70
Total winnings - 42.1
Money Back - 10
Losses - 20
Remaining Bankroll - 74.2

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 42
Wrong - 47
Money Back - 8


----------



## alessandro (Aug 29, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 AUGUST 31 2013*

*TSV 1860 Munchen vs SV Sandhausen*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *TSV 1860 Munchen* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.89
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*TSV 1860 Munchen*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-D

*SV Sandhausen*

Performance - D-L-D-W-L-D-D
Last matches - D-L-D-W-L-D
Last home matches - D-D-W-D-D-D
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

*08/03/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 29, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA AUGUST 31 2013*

*Almeria vs Elche*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Almeria* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Almeria*

Performance - D-L-L-D-W-W-L
Last Matches - D-L-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-L-W

*Elche*

Performance - D-L-W-L-W-W-D
Last matches - D-L-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-W-L

*19/05/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Aug 30, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 31 2013*

*West Ham United vs Stoke City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *West Ham United* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*West Ham United*

Performance - W-D-W-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-W-L

*Stoke City*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-D

*02/03/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Aug 30, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 31 2013*

*Manchester City vs Hull City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* -2.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-W-L-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

*Hull City*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-L-D
Last matches - W-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-D-D

*06/02/2010 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 2, 2013)

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN SEPTEMBER 3 2013*

*Falkenbergs vs Assyriska*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Assyriska* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Falkenbergs*

Performance - D-W-L-W-L-W-D
Last Matches - D-W-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-D-W

*Assyriska*

Performance - L-D-W-W-L-W-L
Last matches - L-D-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-L-W

*12/05/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 2, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 SEPTEMBER 3 2013*

*Kaiserslautern vs Energie Cottbus*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Energie Cottbus* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Kaiserslautern*

Performance - L-W-L-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-W-W

*Energie Cottbus*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-L-W
Last matches - L-W-D-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-L-D-D

*29/04/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 4*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 3, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 AUGUST 31 2013 UPDATE*

*TSV 1860 Munchen vs SV Sandhausen* - Draw
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *TSV 1860 Munchen*
Asian Handicap: +2.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.89
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA AUGUST 31 2013 UPDATE*

*Almeria vs Elche* - Win
Score: 2 - 2
Pick: *Almeria*
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.12
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE AUGUST 31 2013 UPDATE*

*West Ham United vs Stoke City* - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *West Ham United* 
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.03
Stake: 10

*Manchester City vs Hull City* - Draw
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *Manchester City*
Asian Handicap: -2.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.92
Stake: 10

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN SEPTEMBER 3 2013 UPDATE*

*Falkenbergs vs Assyriska* - Lose
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *Assyriska*
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.00
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 SEPTEMBER 3 2013 UPDATE*

*Kaiserslautern vs Energie Cottbus* - Win
Score: 2 - 2
Pick: *Energie Cottbus*
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.21
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 70
Total winnings - 23.3
Money Back - 20
Losses - 20
Remaining Bankroll - 77.4

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 44
Wrong - 49
Money Back - 10


----------



## alessandro (Sep 4, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A SEPTEMBER 5 2013*

*Bahia vs Cruzeiro*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Cruzeiro* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bahia*

Performance - L-D-W-W-D-L-L
Last Matches - L-D-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - D-W-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-D-D

*Cruzeiro*

Performance - W-L-W-W-W-L-D
Last matches - W-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-W

*11/11/2012 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 4, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A SEPTEMBER 5 2013*

*Flamengo vs Vitoria BA*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Vitoria BA* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Flamengo*

Performance - L-W-L-L-D-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-L-D-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-L-L

*Vitoria BA*

Performance - L-L-L-W-L-W-L
Last matches - L-L-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-D

*11/09/2010 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 5, 2013)

*Brazil Serie B SEPTEMBER 7 2013*

*ASA Arapiraca vs Paysandu*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Paysandu* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.19
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*ASA Arapiraca*

Performance - L-W-W-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-L

*Paysandu*

Performance - W-D-L-L-L-W-L
Last matches - W-D-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-L-L

*25/05/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 5, 2013)

*Brazil Serie B SEPTEMBER 7 2013*

*America de Natal vs Figueirense*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Figueirense* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*America de Natal*

Performance - L-W-L-L-D-D-L
Last Matches - L-W-L-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-L-L-D-D-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-L-W

*Figueirense*

Performance - W-L-W-L-D-L-W
Last matches - W-L-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-L-L-W

*25/05/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 9, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS SEPTEMBER 11 2013*

*Luxembourg vs Northern Ireland*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Luxembourg* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.09
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Luxembourg*

Performance - L-W-D-L-D-D-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-L-D-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-D-L-L

*Northern Ireland*

Performance - L-W-L-D-D-D-D
Last matches - L-W-L-D-D-D
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-D-D
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-L

*11/09/2012 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 9, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS SEPTEMBER 11 2013*

*Georgia vs Finland*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Finland* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.81
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Georgia*

Performance - D-L-L-L-L-W-D
Last Matches - D-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-D-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

*Finland*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-D-L
Last matches - L-W-D-W-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - D-W-D-L-L-W

*12/10/2012 Last Meetings 1 - 1*


Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 10, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS SEPTEMBER 11 2013*

*Ukraine vs England*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Ukraine* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.29
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Ukraine*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-L-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-D-D

*England*

Performance - W-W-D-D-D-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-D-W-L-D-W

*11/09/2012 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 10, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS SEPTEMBER 11 2013*

*Slovakia vs Bosnia-Herzegovina*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Bosnia-Herzegovina* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.35
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Slovakia*

Performance - W-D-D-D-D-L-L
Last Matches - W-D-D-D-D-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-D-L-L-D

*Bosnia-Herzegovina*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - L-L-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-W-W

*06/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 11, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A SEPTEMBER 5 2013 UPDATE*

Bahia vs Cruzeiro - Win
Score: 1 - 3
Pick: Cruzeiro
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.06
Stake: 10

Flamengo vs Vitoria BA - Draw
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Vitoria BA 
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.97
Stake: 10

*Brazil Serie B SEPTEMBER 7 2013 UPDATE*

America de Natal vs Figueirense - Lose
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Figueirense
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.07
Stake: 10

ASA Arapiraca vs Paysandu - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Paysandu
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.19
Stake: 10

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS SEPTEMBER 11 2013 UPDATE*

Luxembourg vs Northern Ireland - Win
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: Luxembourg
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.09
Stake: 10

Georgia vs Finland - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Finland
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.81
Stake: 10

Slovakia vs Bosnia-Herzegovina - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Bosnia-Herzegovina
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.35
Stake: 10

Ukraine vs England - Win
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: Ukraine
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.29
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 54.4
Money Back - 10
Losses - 20
Remaining Bankroll - 114.4

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 49
Wrong - 51
Money Back - 11


----------



## alessandro (Sep 11, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A SEPTEMBER 12 2013*

*Nautico Capibaribe vs Gremio Porto Alegre*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Gremio Porto Alegre* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Nautico Capibaribe*

Performance - D-L-L-L-D-L-L
Last Matches - D-L-L-L-D-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-D-L-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-L-L

*Gremio Porto Alegre*

Performance - W-L-W-W-W-L-W
Last matches - W-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

*25/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 11, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A SEPTEMBER 12 2013*

*Atletico Paranaense vs Fluminense*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Fluminense* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atletico Paranaense*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-D-D-W

*Fluminense*

Performance - W-D-L-L-L-W-W
Last matches - W-D-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-W-D-D

*26/05/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 12, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A SEPTEMBER 13 2013*

*Sao Paulo vs Ponte Preta*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Sao Paulo* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.89
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sao Paulo*

Performance - L-L-W-D-W-D-D
Last Matches - L-L-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-D-L-L-L
Last away matches - L-W-D-D-L-L

*Ponte Preta*

Performance - L-L-L-D-L-W-L
Last matches - L-L-L-D-L-W
Last home matches - L-D-L-L-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-D-L

*26/05/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 12, 2013)

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN SEPTEMBER 13 2013*

*Jonkopings Sodra vs Ljungskile*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Ljungskile* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.19
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Jonkopings Sodra*

Performance - W-D-D-W-W-D-L
Last Matches - W-D-D-W-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-L-L

*Ljungskile*

Performance - D-W-W-W-L-W-W
Last matches - D-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-L

*19/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 13, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE SEPTEMBER 14 2013*

*Tottenham Hotspur vs Norwich City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Tottenham Hotspur* -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.38
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-D-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-D

*Norwich City*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-D-D
Last matches - W-W-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-L-L-W

*30/01/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 13, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE SEPTEMBER 14 2013*

*Manchester United vs Crystal Palace*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Crystal Palace* +2.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.85
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - L-D-W-W-L-D-W
Last Matches - L-D-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-D-L

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - W-L-L-L-L-W-W
Last matches - W-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-W

*30/11/2011 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 14, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA SEPTEMBER 14 2013*

*FSV Mainz 05 vs Schalke 04*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *FSV Mainz 05* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.35
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*FSV Mainz 05*

Performance - W-L-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-D-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-D

*Schalke 04*

Performance - W-W-L-D-L-D-W
Last matches - W-W-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

*16/02/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 14, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA SEPTEMBER 14 2013*

*Atletico Madrid vs Almeria*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Atletico Madrid* -2.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.36
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atletico Madrid*

Performance - W-D-W-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-D-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-W

*Almeria*

Performance - D-D-L-L-D-W-W
Last matches - D-D-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - D-L-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-L-W

*12/03/2011 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 18, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A SEPTEMBER 12 2013 UPDATE*

*Atletico Paranaense vs Fluminense* - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Fluminense*
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.02
Stake: 10

*Nautico Capibaribe vs Gremio Porto Alegre* - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: *Gremio Porto Alegre*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.07
Stake: 10

*Sao Paulo vs Ponte Preta* - Draw
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Sao Paulo*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.89
Stake: 10

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN SEPTEMBER 13 2013 UPDATE*

*Jonkopings Sodra vs Ljungskile* - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *Ljungskile*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.19
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE SEPTEMBER 14 2013 UPDATE*

*Manchester United vs Crystal Palace* - Draw
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *Crystal Palace*
Asian Handicap: +2.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.85
Stake: 10

*Tottenham Hotspur vs Norwich City* - Win
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *Tottenham Hotspur*
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.38
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA SEPTEMBER 14 2013 UPDATE*

*FSV Mainz 05 vs Schalke 04* - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *FSV Mainz 05*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.35
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA SEPTEMBER 14 2013 UPDATE*

*Atletico Madrid vs Almeria* - Draw
Score: 4 - 2
Pick: *Atletico Madrid*
Asian Handicap: -2.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.36
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 46.6
Money Back - 30
Losses - 10
Remaining Bankroll - 151

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 53
Wrong - 52
Money Back - 14


----------



## alessandro (Sep 18, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE September 19 2013*

*Napoli vs Borussia Dortmund*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Borussia Dortmund* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.38
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Napoli*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-L-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-L-W-W

*Borussia Dortmund*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 18, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE September 19 2013*

*AC Milan vs Celtic FC*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Celtic FC* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*AC Milan*

Performance - D-W-W-L-D-W-L
Last Matches - D-W-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-D-W-L-W

*Celtic FC*

Performance - W-W-W-D-L-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-D-W

*04/12/2007Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 19, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE September 20 2013*

*Eintracht Frankfurt vs Bordeaux*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Eintracht Frankfurt* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Eintracht Frankfurt*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

*Bordeaux*

Performance - L-L-W-D-L-L-L
Last matches - L-L-W-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-W-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Sep 19, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE September 20 2013*

*Standard Liege vs Esbjerg*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Standard Liege* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.81
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Standard Liege*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

*Esbjerg*

Performance - D-D-W-L-W-L-W
Last matches - D-D-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-W-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 20, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 September 21 2013*

*Union Berlin vs Greuther Furth*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Greuther Furth* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Union Berlin*

Performance - W-D-W-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-D-W

*Greuther Furth*

Performance - L-D-D-W-W-W-W
Last matches - L-D-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-W-W

*16/12/2011 Last Meetings 0 - 5*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 20, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA September 21 2013*

*Osasuna vs Elche*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Osasuna* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Osasuna*

Performance - L-L-L-L-W-L-D
Last Matches - L-L-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-D-D

*Elche*

Performance - D-D-D-L-W-L-W
Last matches - D-D-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-L-W

*30/04/2000 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 21, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA September 22 2013*

*Real Betis vs Granada*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Real Betis* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.36
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Betis*

Performance - D-W-D-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - D-W-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-L-D

*Granada*

Performance - L-D-L-W-L-W-D
Last matches - L-D-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-D-D

*05/04/2013 Last Meetings 5 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 21, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE September 22 2013*

*Arsenal vs Stoke City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Arsenal* -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arsenal*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

*Stoke City*

Performance - D-W-W-W-L-D-W
Last matches - D-W-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-L

*02/02/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 23, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE September 19 2013 UPDATE*

AC Milan vs Celtic FC - Lose
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Celtic FC
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.07
Stake: 10

Napoli vs Borussia Dortmund - Lose
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Borussia Dortmund
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.38
Stake: 10

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE September 20 2013 UPDATE*

Standard Liege vs Esbjerg - Lose
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: Standard Liege
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.81
Stake: 10

Eintracht Frankfurt vs Bordeaux - WIn
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Eintracht Frankfurt
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.02
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 September 21 2013 UPDATE*

Union Berlin vs Greuther Furth - Win
Score: 2 - 4
Pick: Greuther Furth
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.12
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA September 21/22 2013 UPDATE*

Osasuna vs Elche - Win
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Osasuna
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.04
Stake: 10

Real Betis vs Granada - Lose
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: Real Betis
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.36
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE September 22 2013 UPDATE*

Arsenal vs Stoke City - Win
Score: 3 - 1
Pick: Arsenal
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.06
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 42.4
Money Back - 
Losses - 40
Remaining Bankroll - 153.4

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 57
Wrong - 56
Money Back - 14


----------



## alessandro (Sep 23, 2013)

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN September 24 2013*

*Varbergs BoIS vs Ljungskile*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Ljungskile* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.13
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Varbergs BoIS*

Performance - D-L-L-D-L-L-L
Last Matches - D-L-L-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-D-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-W-L

*Ljungskile*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-W-L
Last matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-L

*27/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 23, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA September 24 2013*

*RCD Espanyol vs Athletic Bilbao*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *RCD Espanyol* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.44
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*RCD Espanyol*

Performance - W-L-D-W-D-D-W
Last Matches - W-L-D-W-D-D
Last home matches - L-D-W-D-L-D
Last away matches - W-D-D-W-L-L

*Athletic Bilbao*

Performance - W-L-W-W-L-W-D
Last matches - W-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-D-D

*10/02/2013 Last Meetings 4 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 24, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA September 25 2013*

*Malaga vs Almeria*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Malaga* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Malaga*

Performance - D-W-D-L-L-L-W
Last Matches - D-W-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-W-W

*Almeria*

Performance - D-L-D-D-L-L-D
Last matches - D-L-D-D-L-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-D-L

*28/02/2011 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 24, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A September 25 2013*

*Udinese vs Genoa*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Genoa* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Udinese*

Performance - L-D-W-W-D-L-L
Last Matches - L-D-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-L-W

*Genoa*

Performance - D-W-L-L-L-D-W
Last matches - D-W-L-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-D-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-D-W-D

*17/02/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 25, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A September 26 2013*

*Chievo vs Juventus*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Juventus* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.82
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chievo*

Performance - W-L-L-D-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-L-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - L-D-W-L-D-W

*Juventus*

Performance - W-D-D-W-W-W-L
Last matches - W-D-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-L
Last away matches - D-D-W-L-W-W

*03/02/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 25, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA September 26 2013*

*Granada vs Valencia*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Valencia* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.47
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Granada*

Performance - D-L-D-L-W-L-W
Last Matches - D-L-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-W-D-D

*Valencia*

Performance - W-L-L-L-L-W-W
Last matches - W-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-D

*26/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 26, 2013)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN September 27 2013*

*IFK Goteborg vs Gefle*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *IFK Goteborg* -1.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*IFK Goteborg*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-D
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-L

*Gefle*

Performance - D-W-L-L-W-D-W
Last matches - D-W-L-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-D-L

*22/05/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 26, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A September 27 2013*

*Inter Milan vs Fiorentina*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Fiorentina* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.25
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Inter Milan*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-D

*Fiorentina*

Performance - W-W-D-W-L-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-W

*17/02/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 27, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 September 28 2013*

*VfR Aalen vs Koln*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Koln* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.20
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*VfR Aalen*

Performance - L-W-D-D-W-L-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-D-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-W-W

*Koln*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-D-W
Last matches - W-D-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-W-D-L-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-D-W

*14/04/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Sep 27, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA September 28 2013*

*Real Valladolid vs Malaga*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Malaga* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.40
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Valladolid*

Performance - D-L-D-W-L-L-D
Last Matches - D-L-D-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-L-W-D
Last away matches - D-D-L-D-W-W

*Malaga*

Performance - W-D-W-D-L-L-L
Last matches - W-D-W-D-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-W-W

*09/03/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 1, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA September 24-28 2013 UPDATE*

RCD Espanyol vs Athletic Bilbao - Win
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: RCD Espanyol
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.44
Stake: 10

Malaga vs Almeria - Win
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Malaga
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.21
Stake: 10

Granada vs Valencia - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Valencia
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.47
Stake: 10

Real Valladolid vs Malaga - Lose
Score: 2 - 2
Pick: Malaga
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.40
Stake: 10

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN September 24 2013 UPDATE*

Varbergs BoIS vs Ljungskile - Win
Score: 0 - 4
Pick: Ljungskile
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.13
Stake: 10

*ITALY SERIE A September 25 2013 UPDATE*

Udinese vs Genoa - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Genoa
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.16
Stake: 10

Chievo vs Juventus - Draw
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: Juventus
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.82
Stake: 10

Inter Milan vs Fiorentina - Lose
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Fiorentina
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.25
Stake: 10

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN September 27 2013 UPDATE*

IFK Goteborg vs Gefle - Win
Score: 3 - 1
Pick: IFK Goteborg
Asian Handicap: -1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.11
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 September 28 2013 UPDATE*

VfR Aalen vs Koln - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Koln
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.20
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 75.6
Money Back - 10
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 199

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 64
Wrong - 59
Money Back - 15


----------



## alessandro (Oct 1, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP October 2 2013*

*Charlton Athletic vs Nottingham Forest*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Nottingham Forest* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Charlton Athletic*

Performance - L-L-L-D-W-L-D
Last Matches - L-L-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-L-D-L

*Nottingham Forest*

Performance - W-L-D-D-W-L-W
Last matches - W-L-D-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-D-W-D

*23/02/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 1, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP October 2 2013*

*Barnsley vs Reading*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Reading* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Barnsley*

Performance - L-L-L-L-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*Reading*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-L-L
Last matches - W-W-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-D-L

*17/03/2012 Last Meetings 0 - 4*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 2, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE October 3 2013*

*Manchester City vs Bayern Munchen*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.35
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-W-W-W-D-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-W

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-L

*01/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 2, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE October 2 2013*

*CSKA Moscow (n) vs Viktoria Plzen*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Viktoria Plzen* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.25
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*CSKA Moscow (n)*

Performance - L-D-L-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-D-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-D-W

*Viktoria Plzen*

Performance - W-D-L-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-D-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 4, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 OCTOBER 5 2013*

*St. Pauli vs SC Paderborn 07*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *St. Pauli* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.40
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*St. Pauli*

Performance - W-D-W-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-L-D

*SC Paderborn 07*

Performance - L-L-D-W-W-L-W
Last matches - L-L-D-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-L-D
Last away matches - L-D-W-L-D-W

*01/04/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 4, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA OCTOBER 5 2013*

*Villarreal vs Granada*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Villarreal* -1.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Villarreal*

Performance - L-W-D-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-L

*Granada*

Performance - W-L-D-L-D-L-W
Last matches - W-L-D-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-L-L-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-W-D-D

*03/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 6, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA OCTOBER 6 2013*

*Atletico Madrid vs Celta Vigo*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Atletico Madrid* -2.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atletico Madrid*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-D-W

*Celta Vigo*

Performance - L-L-D-L-D-W-D
Last matches - L-L-D-L-D-W
Last home matches - L-D-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-W

*08/05/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 6, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 6 2013*

*Norwich City vs Chelsea*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Chelsea* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Norwich City*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-D-D

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-D-W-W-L-L-L
Last matches - W-D-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-L-L-D

*26/12/2012 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 7, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP October 2 2013*

Barnsley vs Reading - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Reading
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.02
Stake: 10

Charlton Athletic vs Nottingham Forest - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Nottingham Forest
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.02
Stake: 10

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE October 2-3 2013*

CSKA Moscow (n) vs Viktoria Plzen - Lose
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: Viktoria Plzen
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.25
Stake: 10

Manchester City vs Bayern Munchen - Lose
Score: 1 - 3
Pick: Manchester City
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.35
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 OCTOBER 5 2013*

St. Pauli vs SC Paderborn 07 - Lose
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: St. Pauli
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.40
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA OCTOBER 5 2013*

Villarreal vs Granada - Win
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Villarreal
Asian Handicap: -1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.12
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 6 2013*

Norwich City vs Chelsea - Win
Score: 1 - 3
Pick: Chelsea
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.11
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA OCTOBER 6 2013*

Atletico Madrid vs Celta Vigo - Lose
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Atletico Madrid
Asian Handicap: -2.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.08
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 32.5
Money Back - 
Losses - 50
Remaining Bankroll - 181.5

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 67
Wrong - 64
Money Back - 15


----------



## alessandro (Oct 7, 2013)

*English Conference National OCTOBER 9 2013*

*Grimsby Town vs Cambridge United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Cambridge United* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Grimsby Town*

Performance - W-W-W-D-L-W-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-W-L

*Cambridge United*

Performance - W-D-W-W-D-W-W
Last matches - W-D-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-D-W-D

*16/03/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 7, 2013)

*English Conference National OCTOBER 9 2013*

*Aldershot Town vs Luton Town*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Aldershot Town* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.82
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Aldershot Town*

Performance - L-D-L-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - L-D-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-L-D

*Luton Town*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-L-D
Last matches - W-D-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-D-D
Last away matches - D-W-L-W-D-L

*14/03/2009 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 10, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS OCTOBER 9 2013*

*Estonia vs Turkey*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Turkey* -1.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.09
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Estonia*

Performance - L-D-D-D-W-L-W
Last Matches - L-D-D-D-W-L
Last home matches - D-D-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-W

*Turkey*

Performance - W-W-D-L-D-D-W
Last matches - W-W-D-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-D-L-D-D-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-W

*11/09/2012 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 10, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS OCTOBER 9 2013*

*Faroe Islands vs Kazakhstan*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Kazakhstan* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.14
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Faroe Islands*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

*Kazakhstan*

Performance - L-W-W-L-L-L-W
Last matches - L-W-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L

*06/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 11, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS OCTOBER 12 2013*

*Portugal vs Israel*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Israel* +2.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Portugal*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-D-D

*Israel*

Performance - L-D-L-W-W-D-W
Last matches - L-D-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - D-D-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-D

*22/03/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 3*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 11, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS OCTOBER 12 2013*

*Slovenia vs Norway*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Norway* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.84
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Slovenia*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-L

*Norway*

Performance - L-W-L-W-D-L-L
Last matches - L-W-L-W-D-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-W-W-W

*11/09/2012 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 13, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE B OCTOBER 13 2013*

*Siena vs Avellino*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Avellino* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.09
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Siena*

Performance - D-W-D-D-D-W-L
Last Matches - D-W-D-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - D-D-D-L-W-L

*Avellino*

Performance - W-W-D-D-L-W-D
Last matches - W-W-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-D-D-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 13, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE B OCTOBER 13 2013*

*Cittadella vs Padova*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Cittadella* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.33
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Cittadella*

Performance - W-W-D-L-D-L-D
Last Matches - W-W-D-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-L-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-L-L

*Padova*

Performance - W-L-D-L-L-L-L
Last matches - W-L-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-D-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-D

*13/04/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 14, 2013)

*English Conference National OCTOBER 9 2013*

Aldershot Town vs Luton Town - Win
Score: 3 - 3
Pick: Aldershot Town
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.82
Stake: 10

Grimsby Town vs Cambridge United - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Cambridge United
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.06
Stake: 10

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS OCTOBER 12 2013*

Faroe Islands vs Kazakhstan - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Kazakhstan
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.14
Stake: 10

Estonia vs Turkey - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Turkey
Asian Handicap: -1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.09
Stake: 10

Slovenia vs Norway - Lose
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Norway
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.84
Stake: 10

Portugal vs Israel - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Israel
Asian Handicap: +2.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.93
Stake: 10

*ITALY SERIE B OCTOBER 13 2013*

Cittadella vs Padova - Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Cittadella
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.33
Stake: 10

Siena vs Avellino - Lose
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Avellino
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.09
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 63.7
Money Back - 
Losses - 20
Remaining Bankroll - 225.2

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 73
Wrong - 66
Money Back - 15


----------



## alessandro (Oct 15, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS OCTOBER 16 2013*

*Norway vs Iceland*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Iceland* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.40
Stakes - 10

Betting Statistic

*Norway*

Performance - L-L-W-L-W-D-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-D-W-W

*Iceland*

Performance - W-W-D-W-L-W-L
Last matches - W-W-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-L
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-L-L

*07/09/2012 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 15, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS OCTOBER 16 2013*

*Turkey vs Netherlands*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Netherlands* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.38
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Turkey*

Performance - W-W-W-D-L-D-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-D-L-D-D-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-L

*Netherlands*

Performance - W-W-D-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-D-W-W-W

*07/09/2012 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 16, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A OCTOBER 17 2013*

*Sao Paulo vs Nautico Capibaribe*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Nautico Capibaribe* +1.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.26
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sao Paulo*

Performance - D-W-W-L-L-D-L
Last Matches - D-W-W-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-W

*Nautico Capibaribe*

Performance - L-L-L-W-W-D-D
Last matches - L-L-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - L-L-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-D

*04/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 16, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A OCTOBER 17 2013*

*Cruzeiro vs Fluminense*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Cruzeiro* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Cruzeiro*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-L-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-D-W-W

*Fluminense*

Performance - D-L-L-D-W-D-W
Last matches - D-L-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-D-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-D-D

*01/08/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 17, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 2 OCTOBER 18 2013*

*Dijon vs Troyes*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Troyes* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Dijon*

Performance - D-W-W-W-D-W-D
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-D-L-L

*Troyes*

Performance - W-W-D-L-W-L-W
Last matches - W-W-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-W

*11/03/2011 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 17, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 2 OCTOBER 18 2013*

*Angers vs Chamois Niortais*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Angers* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Angers*

Performance - D-D-D-W-L-W-D
Last Matches - D-D-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-D-L-D-W-W

*Chamois Niortais*

Performance - D-L-W-L-D-W-D
Last matches - D-L-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-D-L
Last away matches - L-L-D-D-L-D

*26/07/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 18, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 19 2013*

*Manchester United vs Southampton*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Southampton* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-D-L-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-L-W-D

*Southampton*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-L-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-D-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-L

*30/01/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 18, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 19 2013*

*Newcastle United vs Liverpool*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Liverpool* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.49
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Newcastle United*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-D-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-D

*Liverpool*

Performance - W-W-L-L-D-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-W-L-W

*27/04/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 6*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 20, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS OCTOBER 16 2013*

Turkey vs Netherlands - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Netherlands
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.38
Stake: 10

Norway vs Iceland - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Iceland
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.40
Stake: 10

*Brazil Serie A OCTOBER 17 2013*

Cruzeiro vs Fluminense - Draw
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Cruzeiro
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.02
Stake: 10

Sao Paulo vs Nautico Capibaribe - Lose
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Nautico Capibaribe
Asian Handicap: +1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.26
Stake: 10

*FRANCE LIGUE 2 OCTOBER 18 2013*

Angers vs Chamois Niortais - Win
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Angers
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.97
Stake: 10

Dijon vs Troyes - Lose
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Troyes
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.06
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 19 2013*

Newcastle United vs Liverpool - Lose
Score: 2 - 2
Pick: Liverpool
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.49
Stake: 10

Manchester United vs Southampton - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Southampton
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.95
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 33
Money Back - 10
Losses - 40
Remaining Bankroll - 218.2

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 76
Wrong - 70
Money Back - 16


----------



## alessandro (Oct 21, 2013)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN OCTOBER 22 2013*

*Kalmar vs Djurgardens*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Djurgardens* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.87
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Kalmar*

Performance - W-W-W-D-D-W-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-L-L

*Djurgardens*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-W-L
Last matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-L

*30/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 21, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 22 2013*

*Crystal Palace vs Fulham*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Fulham* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.47
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - L-L-L-L-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-L-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*Fulham*

Performance - W-L-W-L-D-L-W
Last matches - W-L-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-W

*01/01/2005 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 22, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE OCTOBER 23 2013*

*Schalke 04 vs Chelsea*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Chelsea* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.35
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Schalke 04*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-W-W

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-W-L
Last matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-L-L

*06/11/2007 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 22, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE OCTOBER 23 2013*

*Steaua Bucuresti vs Basel*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Basel* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.17
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Steaua Bucuresti*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-D-D-W

*Basel*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-D

*18/01/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 23, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE OCTOBER 24 2013*

*Bayer Leverkusen vs Shakhtar Donetsk*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Shakhtar Donetsk* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.28
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bayer Leverkusen*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-W

*Shakhtar Donetsk*

Performance - W-W-D-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-L-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 23, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE OCTOBER 23 2013*

*CSKA Moscow vs Manchester City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.25
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*CSKA Moscow*

Performance - L-L-W-L-D-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-D

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 24, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE OCTOBER 25 2013*

*Racing Genk vs Rapid Wie*n

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Racing Genk* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 1.81
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Racing Genk*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-W-L

*Rapid Wien*

Performance - D-D-D-L-W-L-W
Last matches - D-D-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-W-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 24, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE OCTOBER 25 2013*

*Sheriff Tiraspol vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Tottenham Hotspur* -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sheriff Tiraspol*

Performance - D-W-D-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-W-D

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - W-L-W-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 25, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 22 2013*

Crystal Palace vs Fulham - Win
Score: 1 - 4
Pick: Fulham
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.47
Stake: 10

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN OCTOBER 22 2013*

Kalmar vs Djurgardens - Win
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: Djurgardens
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.87
Stake: 10

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE OCTOBER 23/24 2013*

Steaua Bucuresti vs Basel - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Basel
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.17
Stake: 10

Schalke 04 vs Chelsea - Win
Score: 0 - 3
Pick: Chelsea
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.35
Stake: 10

CSKA Moscow vs Manchester City - Draw
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: Manchester City
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.25
Stake: 10

Bayer Leverkusen vs Shakhtar Donetsk - Lose
Score: 4 - 0
Pick: Shakhtar Donetsk
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.28
Stake: 10

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE OCTOBER 25 2013*

Sheriff Tiraspol vs Tottenham Hotspur - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Tottenham Hotspur
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.90
Stake: 10

Racing Genk vs Rapid Wien - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Racing Genk
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.81
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 45.9
Money Back - 10
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 234.1

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 80
Wrong - 73
Money Back - 17


----------



## alessandro (Oct 26, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 26 2013*

*Norwich City vs Cardiff City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Norwich City* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Norwich City*

Performance - L-L-W-W-L-L-W
Last Matches - L-L-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-D

*Cardiff City*

Performance - L-L-W-L-L-D-D
Last matches - L-L-W-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-W-L

*15/01/2011 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 26, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 26 2013*

*Crystal Palace vs Arsenal*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Arsenal* -1.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.38
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*Arsenal*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-W-W

*14/02/2005 Last Meetings 1 - 5*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 28, 2013)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN OCTOBER 29 2013*

*Elfsborg vs Malmo*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Malmo* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Elfsborg*

Performance - L-D-W-D-D-L-D
Last Matches - L-D-W-D-D-L
Last home matches - L-D-D-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-D-L-W-W

*Malmo*

Performance - W-L-W-W-W-L-D
Last matches - W-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-W-D-W-W

*24/06/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 28, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA OCTOBER 29 2013*

*Getafe vs Athletic Bilbao*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Getafe* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.26
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Getafe*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-L

*Athletic Bilbao*

Performance - W-W-D-L-W-L-W
Last matches - W-W-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

*16/03/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 29, 2013)

*FRANCE LEAGUE CUP OCTOBER 30 2013*

*Creteil vs Toulouse*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Toulouse* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Creteil*

Performance - W-D-D-W-L-D-D
Last Matches - W-D-D-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-D-L-D-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-D-W-L

*Toulouse*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-W-D
Last matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-D-D
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-D-L

*07/03/2003 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 29, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A OCTOBER 30 2013*

*Atalanta vs Inter Milan*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Atalanta* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atalanta*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

*Inter Milan*

Performance - W-D-L-D-W-W-D
Last matches - W-D-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-W-W-L

*07/04/2013 Last Meetings 4 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 30, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A OCTOBER 31 2013*

*AC Milan vs Lazio*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *AC Milan* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.38
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*AC Milan*

Performance - L-D-W-L-D-W-D
Last Matches - L-D-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-D-D-L

*Lazio*

Performance - W-D-L-D-D-D-W
Last matches - W-D-L-D-D-D
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-D-D-L-L

*02/03/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 30, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA OCTOBER 31 2013*

*Valencia vs Almeria*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Valencia* -1.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Valencia*

Performance - L-W-L-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-L-L

*Almeria*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-D-L
Last matches - L-L-L-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-D-D-L-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-D-L

*14/08/2011 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Oct 31, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE OCTOBER 26 2013*

Crystal Palace vs Arsenal - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Arsenal 
Asian Handicap: -1.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.38
Stake: 10

Norwich City vs Cardiff City - Lose
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: Norwich City
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.11
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA OCTOBER 29 2013*

Getafe vs Athletic Bilbao - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Getafe
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.26
Stake: 10

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN OCTOBER 29 2013*

Elfsborg vs Malmo - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Malmo
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.03
Stake: 10

*ITALY SERIE A OCTOBER 30 2013*

Atalanta vs Inter Milan - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Atalanta
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.21
Stake: 10

*FRANCE LEAGUE CUP OCTOBER 30 2013*

Creteil vs Toulouse - Win
Score: 1 - 3
Pick: Toulouse
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.16
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA OCTOBER 31 2013*

Valencia vs Almeria - Lose
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: Valencia
Asian Handicap: -1.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.94
Stake: 10

*ITALY SERIE A OCTOBER 31 2013*

AC Milan vs Lazio - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: AC Milan
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.38
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 47.8
Money Back - 
Losses - 40
Remaining Bankroll - 241.9

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 84
Wrong - 77
Money Back - 17


----------



## alessandro (Oct 31, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 1 2013*

*Athletic Bilbao vs Elche*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Athletic Bilbao* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.28
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Athletic Bilbao*

Performance - W-W-W-D-L-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-L

*Elche*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-L-D
Last matches - L-W-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-D-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-D-L-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Oct 31, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A NOVEMBER 1 2013*

*AS Roma vs Chievo*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *AS Roma* -1.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.09
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*AS Roma*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-L

*Chievo*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-W-L
Last matches - L-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-W-L

*07/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 1, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 NOVEMBER 2 2013*

*VfR Aalen vs Fortuna Dusseldorf*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Fortuna Dusseldorf* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.42
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*VfR Aalen*

Performance - D-W-L-L-L-W-D
Last Matches - D-W-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-W-D-L

*Fortuna Dusseldorf*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-D-D
Last matches - L-W-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-D-L-L

*16/05/2009 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Nov 1, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 2 2013*

*Barcelona vs RCD Espanyol*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Barcelona* -2.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.19
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Barcelona*

Performance - W-W-D-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-D-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-D-D-W-W-W

*RCD Espanyol*

Performance - D-L-W-L-L-L-W
Last matches - D-L-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-D-D

*26/05/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 2, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 2 2013*

*W.B.A vs Crystal Palace*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *W.B.A* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*W.B.A*

Performance - L-D-D-W-L-W-D
Last Matches - L-D-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-D-D-W

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-L-W
Last matches - L-L-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*26/04/2010 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Nov 2, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 2 2013*

*Newcastle United vs Chelsea*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Chelsea* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Newcastle United*

Performance - L-L-D-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-L-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-D-W

*02/02/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 3, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A NOVEMBER 4 2013*

*Torino vs AS Roma*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *AS Roma* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.28
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Torino*

Performance - D-L-D-D-L-D-W
Last Matches - D-L-D-D-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-D-D-W-L
Last away matches - D-L-D-W-L-D

*AS Roma*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-L

*14/04/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Nov 3, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 4 2013*

*Levante vs Granada*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Levante* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.19
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Levante*

Performance - D-W-W-L-W-D-D
Last Matches - D-W-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-D-D-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-W-L

*Granada*

Performance - L-W-L-L-W-L-D
Last matches - L-W-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-L-L
Last away matches - W-L-D-D-W-W

*17/03/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 4, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 2 NOVEMBER 5 2013*

*Brest vs Troyes*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Troyes* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.13
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Brest*

Performance - W-L-D-L-L-W-D
Last Matches - W-L-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-L-W

*Troyes*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-D-L
Last matches - W-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

*26/01/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Nov 4, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 5 2013*

*Elche vs Villarreal*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Villarreal* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Elche*

Performance - D-L-W-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-D-L
Last away matches - D-W-W-L-D-L

*Villarreal*

Performance - L-W-L-W-L-W-D
Last matches - L-W-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-W-W

*05/05/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 5, 2013)

*ITALY SERIE A NOVEMBER 1 2013*

AS Roma vs Chievo - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: AS Roma
Asian Handicap: -1.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.09
Stake: 10

Athletic Bilbao vs Elche - Lose
Score: 2 - 2
Pick: Athletic Bilbao
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.28
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 2 2013*

Barcelona vs RCD Espanyol - Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Barcelona
Asian Handicap: -2.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.19
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 NOVEMBER 2 2013*

VfR Aalen vs Fortuna Dusseldorf - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Fortuna Dusseldorf
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.42
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 2 2013*

Newcastle United vs Chelsea - Lose
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Chelsea
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.04
Stake: 10

W.B.A vs Crystal Palace - Win
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: W.B.A 
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.91
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 4 2013*

Levante vs Granada - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Levante
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.19
Stake: 10

*ITALY SERIE A NOVEMBER 4 2013*

Torino vs AS Roma - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: AS Roma
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.28
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 21
Money Back - 
Losses - 60
Remaining Bankroll - 202.9

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 86
Wrong - 83
Money Back - 17


----------



## alessandro (Nov 5, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE NOVEMBER 6 2013*

*Olympiacos vs Benfica*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Olympiacos* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Olympiacos*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-W-W

*Benfica*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-L-D
Last matches - W-W-D-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-D

*23/10/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Nov 5, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE NOVEMBER 6 2013*

*Manchester City vs CSKA Moscow*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* -2.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-W

*CSKA Moscow*

Performance - W-W-W-L-L-L-W
Last matches - W-W-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-L

*23/10/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 6, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE NOVEMBER 7 2013*

*Napoli vs Marseille*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Napoli* -1.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Napoli*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-W

*Marseille*

Performance - D-L-L-L-L-L-W
Last matches - D-L-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - D-L-L-W-D-D

*22/10/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Nov 6, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE NOVEMBER 7 2013*

*Zenit St. Petersburg vs Porto*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Zenit St. Petersburg* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Zenit St. Petersburg*

Performance - D-L-W-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-W

*Porto*

Performance - D-W-L-W-W-L-W
Last matches - D-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-W-W

*22/10/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 7, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE NOVEMBER 8 2013*

*PSV Eindhoven vs Dinamo Zagreb*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Dinamo Zagreb* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.13
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*PSV Eindhoven*

Performance - D-L-L-D-L-W-W
Last Matches - D-L-L-D-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-L-D

*Dinamo Zagreb*

Performance - W-W-W-D-L-W-L
Last matches - W-W-W-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-D-W

*24/10/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Nov 7, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE NOVEMBER 8 2013*

*Kuban Krasnodar vs Swansea City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Swansea City* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.26
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Kuban Krasnodar*

Performance - W-L-W-D-L-D-L
Last Matches - W-L-W-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-L-L-L

*Swansea City*

Performance - L-D-D-W-L-W-L
Last matches - L-D-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-W

*24/10/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 8, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 5 2013*

Elche vs Villarreal - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Villarreal
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.11
Stake: 10

*FRANCE LIGUE 2 NOVEMBER 5 2013*

Brest vs Troyes - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Troyes
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.13
Stake: 10

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE NOVEMBER 6-7 2013*

Manchester City vs CSKA Moscow - Win
Score: 5 - 2
Pick: Manchester City
Asian Handicap: -2.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.96
Stake: 10

Olympiacos vs Benfica - Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Olympiacos
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.97
Stake: 10

Zenit St. Petersburg vs Porto - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Zenit St. Petersburg
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.21
Stake: 10

Napoli vs Marseille - Lose
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: Napoli
Asian Handicap: -1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.08
Stake: 10

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE NOVEMBER 8 2013*

Kuban Krasnodar vs Swansea City - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Swansea City
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.26
Stake: 10

PSV Eindhoven vs Dinamo Zagreb - Lose
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Dinamo Zagreb
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.13
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 42.5
Money Back - 
Losses - 40
Remaining Bankroll - 205.4

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 90
Wrong - 87
Money Back - 17


----------



## alessandro (Nov 8, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 NOVEMBER 9 2013*

*FSV Frankfurt vs Kaiserslautern*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Kaiserslautern* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*FSV Frankfurt*

Performance - L-D-L-L-W-D-L
Last Matches - L-D-L-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-L-W

*Kaiserslautern*

Performance - W-D-D-W-W-W-D
Last matches - W-D-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-L-D
Last away matches - D-W-D-L-L-L

*05/05/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Nov 8, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 9 2013*

*Osasuna vs Almeria*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Osasuna* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Osasuna*

Performance - L-W-L-D-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-W-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

*Almeria*

Performance - W-W-L-L-L-L-L
Last matches - W-W-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-D-D-L
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-D

*21/12/2011 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 9, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 10 2013*

*Athletic Bilbao vs Levante*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Levante* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.75
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Athletic Bilbao*

Performance - L-D-W-W-W-D-L
Last Matches - L-D-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-W

*Levante*

Performance - L-D-W-W-L-W-D
Last matches - L-D-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-D-D
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-W-L

*26/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out SBOBET football betting


----------



## alessandro (Nov 9, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 10 2013*

*Norwich City vs West Ham United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *West Ham United *+0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Norwich City*

Performance - L-L-D-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-L-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

*West Ham United*

Performance - D-W-D-L-W-L-W
Last matches - D-W-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-L-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-L-D-W

*01/01/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 12, 2013)

*English Conference National NOVEMBER 13 2013*

*Forest Green Rovers vs Nuneaton Town*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Forest Green Rovers* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 1.78
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Forest Green Rovers*

Performance - W-L-L-L-L-L-W
Last Matches - W-L-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-D

*Nuneaton Town*

Performance - D-L-L-D-D-D-L
Last matches - D-L-L-D-D-D
Last home matches - L-L-D-D-L-W
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-W-W

*13/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 12, 2013)

*English Conference National NOVEMBER 13 2013*

*Wrexham vs Gateshead*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Gateshead* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Wrexham*

Performance - W-L-W-W-D-W-L
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-W-L

*Gateshead*

Performance - D-D-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - D-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-L-W

*17/09/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A NOVEMBER 14 2013*

*Coritiba vs Corinthians*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Corinthians* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Coritiba*

Performance - D-L-W-L-W-L-L
Last Matches - D-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-L-L

*Corinthians*

Performance - W-D-D-L-W-L-D
Last matches - W-D-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-D-D-L

*18/08/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brazil Serie A NOVEMBER 14 2013*

*Goias vs Ponte Preta*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Goias* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 1.89
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Goias*

Performance - D-L-W-L-W-L-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-W-W

*Ponte Preta*

Performance - L-W-D-D-W-L-D
Last matches - L-W-D-D-W-L
Last home matches - L-D-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-L-D

*18/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 14, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPEAN U21 CHAMPIONSHIP 2015 QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 15 2013*

*England U21 vs Finland U21*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Finland U21* +2.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.92
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*England U21*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - W-W-D-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-W-W-L

*Finland U21*

Performance - L-D-W-W-D-L-W
Last matches - L-D-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

*09/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 14, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPEAN U21 CHAMPIONSHIP 2015 QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 15 2013*

*Croatia U21 vs Switzerland U21*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Croatia U21* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 1.99
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Croatia U21*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-L-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-D

*Switzerland U21*

Performance - L-W-W-L-L-L-L
Last matches - L-W-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-D-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-D

*14/10/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 15, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 9 2013*

Osasuna vs Almeria - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Osasuna
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.16
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 NOVEMBER 9 2013*

FSV Frankfurt vs Kaiserslautern - Win
Score: 0 - 4
Pick: Kaiserslautern
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.21
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 10 2013*

Norwich City vs West Ham United - Lose
Score: 3 - 1
Pick: West Ham United
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.91
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 10 2013*

Athletic Bilbao vs Levante - Draw
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Levante
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.75
Stake: 10

*English Conference National NOVEMBER 13 2013*

Wrexham vs Gateshead - Lose
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: Gateshead +0.25
Asian Handicap: 1.98
SBOBET Odds: 
Stake: 10

Forest Green Rovers vs Nuneaton Town - Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Forest Green Rovers
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.78
Stake: 10

*Brazil Serie A NOVEMBER 14 2013*

Goias vs Ponte Preta - Win
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Goias -0.75
Asian Handicap: 1.89
SBOBET Odds: 
Stake: 10

Coritiba vs Corinthians - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Corinthians
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.98
Stake: 10

*UEFA EUROPEAN U21 CHAMPIONSHIP 2015 QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 15 2013*

Croatia U21 vs Switzerland U21 - Win
Score: 4 - 0
Pick: Croatia U21
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.99
Stake: 10

England U21 vs Finland U21 - Win
Score: 0 - 3
Pick: Finland U21
Asian Handicap: +2.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.92
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 100
Total winnings - 57.7
Money Back - 10
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 233.1

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 96
Wrong - 90
Money Back - 18


----------



## alessandro (Nov 15, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 16 2013*

*Brentford vs Crewe Alexandra*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Brentford* -1.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Brentford*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-W

*Crewe Alexandra*

Performance - D-D-L-L-W-W-L
Last matches - D-D-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-L-D

*02/11/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 15, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 16 2013*

*Iceland vs Croatia*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Croatia* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.00
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Iceland*

Performance - D-W-W-D-W-L-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-L
Last away matches - D-D-W-W-W-L

*Croatia*

Performance - L-L-W-D-W-L-L
Last matches - L-L-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-W-W

*03/09/2005 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 16, 2013)

*SPAIN LIGA ADELANTE NOVEMBER 17 2013*

*Real Jaen vs Real Zaragoza*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Real Jaen* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Jaen*

Performance - W-L-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-L-L

*Real Zaragoza*

Performance - L-L-D-D-W-W-L
Last matches - L-L-D-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-L-L

*Last Meetings NONE*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 16, 2013)

*SPAIN LIGA ADELANTE NOVEMBER 17 2013*

*Alaves vs Recreativo Huelva*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Recreativo Huelva* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Alaves*

Performance - L-D-D-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-D-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-L-L

*Recreativo Huelva*

Performance - L-L-W-D-W-W-W
Last matches - L-L-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-W

*06/02/2005 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 19, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPEAN U21 CHAMPIONSHIP 2015 QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 20 2013*

*Poland U21 vs Greece U21*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Poland U21* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Poland U21*

Performance - W-L-W-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-D-L

*Greece U21*

Performance - W-W-L-W-L-D-D
Last matches - W-W-L-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-D-L

*15/08/2012 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 19, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 20 2013*

*Romania vs Greece*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Greece* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Romania*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-L-W

*Greece*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-W

*15/11/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 21, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 NOVEMBER 23 2013*

*Arminia Bielefeld vs VfL Bochum*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *VfL Bochum* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arminia Bielefeld*

Performance - D-L-L-L-L-L-L
Last Matches - D-L-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-L-W

*VfL Bochum*

Performance - L-W-W-W-D-L-L
Last matches - L-W-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - L-W-D-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-W

*13/02/2011 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 21, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 23 2013*

*Real Valladolid vs Osasuna*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Osasuna* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Valladolid*

Performance - D-L-D-W-D-L-D
Last Matches - D-L-D-W-D-L
Last home matches - D-D-D-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-D-D

*Osasuna*

Performance - L-L-W-L-D-W-L
Last matches - L-L-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-D-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

*31/03/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 22, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 23 2013*

*Stoke City vs Sunderland*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Sunderland* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Stoke City*

Performance - D-D-W-L-D-L-L
Last Matches - D-D-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-W-L

*Sunderland*

Performance - W-W-L-W-L-L-L
Last matches - W-W-L-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-D-W

*06/05/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 22, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 23 2013*

*Everton vs Liverpool*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Liverpool* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.17
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Everton*

Performance - D-D-W-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - D-D-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-W-D

*Liverpool*

Performance - W-L-W-D-W-W-L
Last matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-L-D-W

*05/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 23, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA NOVEMBER 24 2013*

*Hamburger SV vs Hannover 96*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Hannover 96* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.08
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Hamburger SV*

Performance - L-L-W-D-W-W-D
Last Matches - L-L-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-D-L

*Hannover 96*

Performance - D-D-L-L-L-D-L
Last matches - D-D-L-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-D-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

*23/02/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 5*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 23, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 24 2013*

*Manchester City vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Tottenham Hotspur* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.76
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-L-D
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-W-W

*21/04/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 24, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 NOVEMBER 25 2013*

*Nantes vs AS Monaco*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Nantes* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Nantes*

Performance - W-D-W-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-L-D

*AS Monaco*

Performance - D-L-L-W-D-W-D
Last matches - D-L-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-D-D-W

*30/03/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 24, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 25 2013*

*Sevilla vs Real Betis*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Real Betis* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.73
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sevilla*

Performance - W-D-L-L-W-D-D
Last Matches - W-D-L-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-D-D-L

*Real Betis*

Performance - L-W-L-D-L-W-L
Last matches - L-W-L-D-L-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-D-L

*12/04/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 25, 2013)

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 16 2013*

Iceland vs Croatia - Win
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: Croatia
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.00
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH LEAGUE ONE NOVEMBER 16 2013*

Brentford vs Crewe Alexandra - Win
Score: 5 - 0
Pick: Brentford
Asian Handicap: -1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.01
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LIGA ADELANTE NOVEMBER 17 2013*

Alaves vs Recreativo Huelva - Win
Score: 3 - 3
Pick: Recreativo Huelva
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.96
Stake: 10

Real Jaen vs Real Zaragoza - Win
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Real Jaen
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.96
Stake: 10

*WORLD CUP 2014 EUROPE QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 20 2013*

Romania vs Greece - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Greece
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.06
Stake: 10

*UEFA EUROPEAN U21 CHAMPIONSHIP 2015 QUALIFIERS NOVEMBER 20 2013*

Poland U21 vs Greece U21 - Win
Score: 3 - 1
Pick: Poland U21
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.08
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 23 2013*

Real Valladolid vs Osasuna - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Osasuna
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.21
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 NOVEMBER 23 2013*

Arminia Bielefeld vs VfL Bochum - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: VfL Bochum
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.12
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 23 2013*

Everton vs Liverpool - Lose
Score: 3 - 3
Pick: Liverpool
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.17
Stake: 10

Stoke City vs Sunderland - Lose
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Sunderland
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.16
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 24 2013*

Manchester City vs Tottenham Hotspur - Lose
Score: 6 - 0
Pick: Tottenham Hotspur
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.76
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA NOVEMBER 24 2013*

Hamburger SV vs Hannover 96 - Lose
Score: 3 - 1
Pick: Hannover 96
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.08
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 120
Total winnings - 84
Money Back - 
Losses - 40
Remaining Bankroll - 277.1

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 104
Wrong - 94
Money Back - 18


----------



## alessandro (Nov 25, 2013)

*DENMARK SUPER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 26 2013*

*Aalborg vs Nordsjaelland*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Nordsjaelland* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Aalborg*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-W-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-L-W

*Nordsjaelland*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-D
Last matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-L

*17/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 25, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 26 2013*

*W.B.A vs Aston Villa*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *W.B.A* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*W.B.A*

Performance - D-W-L-D-D-W-L
Last Matches - D-W-L-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-D-W-D-D

*Aston Villa*

Performance - W-D-L-L-D-W-L
Last matches - W-D-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - D-D-W-L-W-W

*19/01/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## betzz12 (Nov 27, 2013)

alessandro said:


> *ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 26 2013*
> 
> *W.B.A vs Aston Villa*
> 
> ...



Well I think Aston Villa will more likely to win this game, just a thought. Hmmm..


----------



## alessandro (Nov 28, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE NOVEMBER 29 2013*

*Legia Warszawa vs Lazio*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Lazio* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.14
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Legia Warszawa*

Performance - W-W-L-W-L-D-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-L-L-W

*Lazio*

Performance - D-D-W-L-D-W-D
Last matches - D-D-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-D-D-L-D

*19/09/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 28, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE NOVEMBER 29 2013*

*Anzhi Makhachkala (n) vs Sheriff Tiraspol*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Sheriff Tiraspol* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.01
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Anzhi Makhachkala (n)*

Performance - D-L-W-L-L-L-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-L-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-D

*Sheriff Tiraspol*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-L-D
Last matches - W-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-W-D

*19/09/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 29, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 NOVEMBER 30 2013*

*Marseille vs Montpellier*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Marseille* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.47
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Marseille*

Performance - L-W-W-L-D-L-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-L-L

*Montpellier*

Performance - D-D-D-L-L-L-W
Last matches - D-D-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-W-D-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-D-D-D

*19/01/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 29, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 30 2013*

*Getafe vs Levante*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Getafe* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.66
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Getafe*

Performance - L-D-L-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-D-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-L-L

*Levante*

Performance - L-L-L-D-W-W-L
Last matches - L-L-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-D-D
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-D-W

*10/03/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 30, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA DECEMBER 1 2013*

*Celta Vigo vs Almeria*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Celta Vigo* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Celta Vigo*

Performance - L-L-W-L-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-D-D
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

*Almeria*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-L-L
Last matches - L-W-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-L-D-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-L

*29/11/2012 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Nov 30, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 1 2013*

*Newcastle United vs W.B.A*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Newcastle United* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.07
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Newcastle United*

Performance - W-W-W-L-L-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-L-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-W

*W.B.A*

Performance - D-D-W-L-D-D-W
Last matches - D-D-W-L-D-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-L-D-W-D-D

*20/04/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 2, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 25 2013*

Sevilla vs Real Betis - Lose
Score: 4 - 0
Pick: Real Betis
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.73
Stake: 10

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 NOVEMBER 25 2013*

Nantes vs AS Monaco - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Nantes
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.93
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 26 2013*

W.B.A vs Aston Villa - Win
Score: 2 - 2
Pick: W.B.A
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.11
Stake: 10

*DENMARK SUPER LEAGUE NOVEMBER 26 2013*

Aalborg vs Nordsjaelland - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Nordsjaelland
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.05
Stake: 10

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE NOVEMBER 29 2013*

Anzhi Makhachkala (n) vs Sheriff Tiraspol - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Sheriff Tiraspol
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.01
Stake: 10

Legia Warszawa vs Lazio - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Lazio
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.14
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA NOVEMBER 30 2013*

Getafe vs Levante - Draw
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Getafe
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.66
Stake: 10

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 NOVEMBER 30 2013*

Marseille vs Montpellier - Lose
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: Marseille
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.47
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 1 2013*

Newcastle United vs W.B.A - Win
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Newcastle United
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.07
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA DECEMBER 1 2013*

Celta Vigo vs Almeria - Win
Score: 3 - 1
Pick: Celta Vigo
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.94
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 100
Total winnings - 63.2
Money Back - 10
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 310.3

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 110
Wrong - 97
Money Back - 19


----------



## alessandro (Dec 3, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 DECEMBER 4 2013*

*Nice vs AS Monaco*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *AS Monaco* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Nice*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*AS Monaco*

Performance - W-W-D-L-L-W-D
Last matches - W-W-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-D-D-D

*16/04/2011 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 3, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 4 2013*

*Crystal Palace vs West Ham United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *West Ham United* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - L-W-D-L-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-L-L-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

*West Ham United*

Performance - W-L-L-D-W-D-L
Last matches - W-L-L-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-D-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-L-D

*25/02/2012 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 4, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 5 2013*

*Sunderland vs Chelsea*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Chelsea* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sunderland*

Performance - D-L-W-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-L-L

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-L-W-D-W-L-W
Last matches - W-L-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-W

*07/04/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 4, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 5 2013*

*Arsenal vs Hull Cit*y

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Arsenal* -1.75
SBOBET Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arsenal*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-D-W

*Hull City*

Performance - W-L-L-W-L-L-L
Last matches - W-L-L-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

*13/03/2010 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 5, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 DECEMBER 7 2013*

*Marseille vs Nantes*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Marseille* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Marseille*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-L-D
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-D-L

*Nantes*

Performance - W-L-L-W-D-W-L
Last matches - W-L-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-W-L

*21/03/2009 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 5, 2013)

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 DECEMBER 6 2013*

*Lyon vs Toulouse*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Lyon* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.20
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Lyon*

Performance - L-W-D-W-D-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-L

*Toulouse*

Performance - W-L-D-L-W-L-W
Last matches - W-L-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-W

*14/04/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 7, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 7 2013*

*Southampton vs Manchester City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.36
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Southampton*

Performance - L-L-L-W-L-D-W
Last Matches - L-L-L-W-L-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-D-W

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-W

*09/02/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 7, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 7 2013*

*Manchester United vs Newcastle United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester United* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.88
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - L-D-W-D-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-D-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-W-D-D-W-W

*Newcastle United*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-L-L
Last matches - L-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-W

*26/12/2012 Last Meetings 4 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 9, 2013)

*PORTUGAL LIGA ZON SAGRES DECEMBER 10 2013*

*Vitoria Setubal vs Academica Coimbra*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Vitoria Setubal* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.36
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Vitoria Setubal*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - D-W-D-L-D-W

*Academica Coimbra*

Performance - W-W-D-W-L-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-D

*05/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 9, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 10 2013*

*Swansea City vs Hull City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Swansea City* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Swansea City*

Performance - W-L-L-W-D-D-L
Last Matches - W-L-L-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-L-D-D-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-L

*Hull City*

Performance - L-W-L-L-W-L-L
Last matches - L-W-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*12/04/2011 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 10, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE DECEMBER 11 2013*

*FC Copenhagen vs Real Madrid*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Real Madrid* -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.14
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*FC Copenhagen*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-D-D-L

*Real Madrid*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last matches - D-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-L-W

*02/10/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 4*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 10, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE DECEMBER 11 2013*

*Manchester United vs Shakhtar Donetsk*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester United* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.09
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - L-L-D-W-D-W-D
Last Matches - L-L-D-W-D-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-D-W-W

*Shakhtar Donetsk*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-L
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-L

*02/10/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 11, 2013)

*UPDATE*

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 DECEMBER 4 2013*

Nice vs AS Monaco - Win
Score: 0 - 3
Pick: *AS Monaco*
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.03
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 4 2013*

Crystal Palace vs West Ham United - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *West Ham United*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.03
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 5 2013*

Arsenal vs Hull City - Win
Score: 2 - 0
Pick: *Arsenal*
Asian Handicap: -1.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.94
Stake: 10

Sunderland vs Chelsea - Draw
Score: 3 - 4
Pick: *Chelsea*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.04
Stake: 10

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 DECEMBER 6 2013*

Lyon vs Toulouse - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Lyon*
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.20
Stake: 10

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 DECEMBER 7 2013*

Marseille vs Nantes - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *Marseille*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.97
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 7 2013*

Manchester United vs Newcastle United - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *Manchester United*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.88
Stake: 10

Southampton vs Manchester City - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Manchester City*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.36
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 10 2013*

Swansea City vs Hull City - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Swansea City*
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.97
Stake: 10

*PORTUGAL LIGA ZON SAGRES DECEMBER 10 2013*

Vitoria Setubal vs Academica Coimbra - Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Vitoria Setubal*
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.36
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 100
Total winnings - 33.3
Money Back - 10
Losses - 60
Remaining Bankroll - 283.6

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 113
Wrong - 103
Money Back - 19


----------



## alessandro (Dec 12, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE DECEMBER 13 2013*

*Fiorentina vs Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Fiorentina* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.17
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Fiorentina*

Performance - L-W-D-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-W-W

*Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk*

Performance - L-W-W-W-D-D-W
Last matches - L-W-W-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-D-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-W

*03/10/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 12, 2013)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE DECEMBER 13 2013*

*Valencia vs Kuban Krasnodar*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Valencia* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.21
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Valencia*

Performance - D-W-W-L-D-W-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-W-L-W-W-L

*Kuban Krasnodar*

Performance - D-L-W-L-W-D-W
Last matches - D-L-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-D-L

*03/10/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 13, 2013)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 DECEMBER 14 2013*

*Kaiserslautern vs SC Paderborn 07*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Kaiserslautern* -1.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.93
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Kaiserslautern*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-D-W

*SC Paderborn 07*

Performance - W-D-L-L-D-W-W
Last matches - W-D-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-L

*20/07/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 13, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA DECEMBER 14 2013*

*Levante vs Elche*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Levante* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Levante*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-D-W
Last Matches - L-L-L-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-D-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-W-W

*Elche*

Performance - D-L-W-D-L-D-L
Last matches - D-L-W-D-L-D
Last home matches - L-W-L-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-D-D-W-W-L

*09/02/2010 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 16, 2013)

*PORTUGAL LIGA ZON SAGRES DECEMBER 17 2013*

*Nacional da Madeira vs Pacos de Ferreira*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Nacional da Madeira* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Nacional da Madeira*

Performance - D-D-D-D-L-L-W
Last Matches - D-D-D-D-L-L
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-L-D
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-W-W

*Pacos de Ferreira*

Performance - D-L-L-D-W-W-L
Last matches - D-L-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-D-W

*17/02/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 16, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA DECEMBER 17 2013*

*Real Valladolid vs Celta Vigo*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Celta Vigo* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.85
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Valladolid*

Performance - D-L-L-D-L-D-W
Last Matches - D-L-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-D-D-D-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-L-D

*Celta Vigo*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-L-W
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-L-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

*26/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 17, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP DECEMBER 18 2013*

*Getafe vs Girona*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Getafe* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.09
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Getafe*

Performance - L-D-W-L-D-L-W
Last Matches - L-D-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-D-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-W-W

*Girona*

Performance - D-D-L-D-L-L-W
Last matches - D-D-L-D-L-L
Last home matches - D-D-D-L-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-L-L

*07/12/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 17, 2013)

*ENGLISH CAPITAL ONE CUP DECEMBER 18 2013*

*Leicester City vs Manchester City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.28
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Leicester City*

Performance - D-L-L-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - D-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-W

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-L-W-L

*18/01/2011 Last Meetings 2 - 4*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 18, 2013)

*SPAIN CUP DECEMBER 19 2013*

*Almeria vs Las Palmas*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Almeria* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.17
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Almeria*

Performance - D-W-L-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - D-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-L

*Las Palmas*

Performance - L-L-L-L-W-W-L
Last matches - L-L-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-D-L

*08/12/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 18, 2013)

*ENGLISH CAPITAL ONE CUP DECEMBER 19 2013*

*Stoke City vs Manchester United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester United* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Stoke City*

Performance - D-W-D-L-W-D-D
Last Matches - D-W-D-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-D-W-D-D-L
Last away matches - D-L-D-W-L-L

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-W-L-L-D-W-D
Last matches - W-W-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-D-W

*26/10/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 20, 2013)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE DECEMBER 11 2013*

Manchester United vs Shakhtar Donetsk - Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Manchester United
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.09
Stake: 10

FC Copenhagen vs Real Madrid - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Real Madrid
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.14
Stake: 10

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE DECEMBER 13 2013*

Valencia vs Kuban Krasnodar - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Valencia
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.21
Stake: 10

Fiorentina vs Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk - Win
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Fiorentina
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.17
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA DECEMBER 14 2013*

Levante vs Elche - Win
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Levante
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.04
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 DECEMBER 14 2013*

Kaiserslautern vs SC Paderborn 07 - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Kaiserslautern
Asian Handicap: -1.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.93
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA DECEMBER 17 2013*

Real Valladolid vs Celta Vigo - Lose
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Celta Vigo
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.85
Stake: 10

*PORTUGAL LIGA ZON SAGRES DECEMBER 17 2013*

Nacional da Madeira vs Pacos de Ferreira - Win
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Nacional da Madeira
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.90
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH CAPITAL ONE CUP DECEMBER 18 2013*

Leicester City vs Manchester City - Win
Score: 1 - 3
Pick: Manchester City
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.28
Stake: 10

Getafe vs Girona - Win
Score: 4 - 1
Pick: Getafe
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.09
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH CAPITAL ONE CUP DECEMBER 19 2013*

Stoke City vs Manchester United - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Manchester United
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.02
Stake: 10

*SPAIN CUP DECEMBER 19 2013*

Almeria vs Las Palmas - Lose
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: Almeria
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.17
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 120
Total winnings - 87.3
Money Back - 
Losses - 40
Remaining Bankroll - 330.9

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 121
Wrong - 107
Money Back - 19


----------



## alessandro (Dec 20, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 21 2013*

*Crystal Palace vs Newcastle United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Newcastle United* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.36
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-D-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

*Newcastle United*

Performance - D-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last matches - D-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-L-D
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-L

*27/01/2010 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 20, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 21 2013*

*Fulham vs Manchester City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* -1.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.26
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Fulham*

Performance - L-W-L-L-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-W-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-L-W

*19/01/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 21, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP DECEMBER 21 2013*

*Brighton & Hove Albion vs Huddersfield Town*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Brighton & Hove Albion* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.13
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Brighton & Hove Albion*

Performance - W-W-L-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-L-D
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-D-L

*Huddersfield Town*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-L-L
Last matches - L-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-D

*02/03/2013 Last Meetings 4 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 21, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP DECEMBER 21 2013*

*Queens Park Rangers vs Leicester City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Queens Park Rangers* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.13
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Queens Park Rangers*

Performance - W-D-W-L-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-D-L-D

*Leicester City*

Performance - L-D-L-L-W-W-L
Last matches - L-D-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-W

*05/03/2011 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 22, 2013)

*SPAIN LA LIGA DECEMBER 22 2013*

*Getafe vs Barcelona*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Barcelona* -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.11
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Getafe*

Performance - W-L-D-W-L-D-L
Last Matches - W-L-D-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-W-W

*Barcelona*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-L-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-D

*10/02/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 6*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 22, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 22 2013*

*Southampton vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Tottenham Hotspur* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.80
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Southampton*

Performance - D-D-L-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-D-D

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-D-W
Last matches - L-L-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - L-L-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-D-W

*04/05/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 23, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 26 2013*

*Chelsea vs Swansea City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Chelsea* -1.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chelsea*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-W-L

*Swansea City*

Performance - L-D-L-D-W-L-L
Last matches - L-D-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-D-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-W-D-L

*28/04/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 23, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 26 2013*

*Hull City vs Manchester United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester United* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.09
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Hull City*

Performance - D-D-D-L-W-L-L
Last Matches - D-D-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-L-L

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-L-D
Last matches - W-W-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-D-D

*23/01/2010 Last Meetings 0 - 4*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 26, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP DECEMBER 28 2013*

*Manchester City vs Crystal Palace*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* -2.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.76
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-W-L

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - L-L-W-W-L-W-D
Last matches - L-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-L-L

*27/08/2009 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 26, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP DECEMBER 28 2013*

*West Ham United vs W.B.A*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *West Ham United* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.90
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*West Ham United*

Performance - L-W-D-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-L-D-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-W

*W.B.A*

Performance - D-L-L-L-L-D-D
Last matches - D-L-L-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-L-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-L-D-W

*30/03/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 27, 2013)

*UPDATE*

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 21 2013*

Fulham vs Manchester City - Win
Score: 2 - 4
Pick: *Manchester City*
Asian Handicap: -1.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.26
Stake: 10

Crystal Palace vs Newcastle United - Win
Score: 0 - 3
Pick: *Newcastle United*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.36
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP DECEMBER 21 2013*

Queens Park Rangers vs Leicester City - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *Queens Park Rangers*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.13
Stake: 10

Brighton & Hove Albion vs Huddersfield Town - Lose
Score: 0 - 0
Pick: *Brighton & Hove Albion*
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.13
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 22 2013*

Southampton vs Tottenham Hotspur - Win
Score: 2 - 3
Pick: *Tottenham Hotspur*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.80
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA DECEMBER 22 2013*

Getafe vs Barcelona - Win
Score: 2 - 5
Pick: *Barcelona*
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.11
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 26 2013*

Hull City vs Manchester United - Draw
Score: 2 - 3
Pick: *Manchester United*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.09
Stake: 10

Chelsea vs Swansea City - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Chelsea*
Asian Handicap: -1.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.04
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 45.3
Money Back - 10 
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 346.2

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 125
Wrong - 110
Money Back - 20


----------



## alessandro (Dec 27, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP DECEMBER 29 2013*

*Blackpool vs Brighton & Hove Albion*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Brighton & Hove Albion* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.95
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Blackpool*

Performance - D-L-L-L-L-W-D
Last Matches - D-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-W-D

*Brighton & Hove Albion*

Performance - L-D-W-W-L-D-W
Last matches - L-D-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-D-L
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-W-D

*20/04/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 6*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 27, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 29 2013*

*Everton vs Southampton*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Everton* -0.75
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Everton*

Performance - L-W-W-D-W-W-D
Last Matches - L-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-W-L

*Southampton*

Performance - W-L-D-D-L-L-L
Last matches - W-L-D-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-D-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-L-L-D

*21/01/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 28, 2013)

*SCOTLAND PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 29 2013*

*Saint Johnstone vs Dundee United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Dundee United* -0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Saint Johnstone*

Performance - L-D-L-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-D-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-L-W

*Dundee United*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-D-L-L

*24/08/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 4*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 28, 2013)

*ENGLISH LEAGUE ONE DECEMBER 29 2013*

*Bradford City vs Swindon Town*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Swindon Town* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.91
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bradford City*

Performance - L-L-D-D-D-W-D
Last Matches - L-L-D-D-D-W
Last home matches - L-D-D-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-L-D-D

*Swindon Town*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-D-L
Last matches - L-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-L-L

*05/05/2012 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 30, 2013)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP JANUARY 1 2014*

*Burnley vs Huddersfield Town*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Huddersfield Town* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Burnley*

Performance - D-L-W-D-W-D-L
Last Matches - D-L-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-D-L-D-D

*Huddersfield Town*

Performance - W-D-D-L-L-W-W
Last matches - W-D-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-L-L

*30/11/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Dec 30, 2013)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 1 2014*

*Swansea City vs Manchester City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Manchester City* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.04
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Swansea City*

Performance - D-L-L-D-L-D-W
Last Matches - D-L-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - L-D-W-L-D-D
Last away matches - D-L-D-L-L-W

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-W-L

*01/12/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 2, 2014)

*ENGLISH FA CUP JANUARY 4 2014*

*Ipswich Town vs Preston North End*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Preston North End* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Ipswich Town*

Performance - D-D-W-D-D-W-W
Last Matches - D-D-W-D-D-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-L-D
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-W-D

*Preston North End*

Performance - W-W-W-L-D-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-W-W

*30/04/2011 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 2, 2014)

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 4 2014*

*Malaga vs Atletico Madrid*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Atletico Madrid* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Malaga*

Performance - W-D-W-D-D-L-L
Last Matches - W-D-W-D-D-L
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-D-D-L-D-L

*Atletico Madrid*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-D-W

*03/03/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 3, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 28 2013*

West Ham United vs W.B.A - Win
Score: 3 - 3
Pick: West Ham United
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.90
Stake: 10

Manchester City vs Crystal Palace - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Manchester City
Asian Handicap: -2.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.76
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 29 2013*

Everton vs Southampton - Win
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: Everton
Asian Handicap: -0.75
SBOBET Odds: 2.12
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP DECEMBER 29 2013*

Blackpool vs Brighton & Hove Albion - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Brighton & Hove Albion
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.95
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH LEAGUE ONE DECEMBER 29 2013*

Bradford City vs Swindon Town - Draw
Score: 1 - 1 
Pick: Swindon Town
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.91
Stake: 10

*SCOTLAND PREMIER LEAGUE DECEMBER 29 2013*

Saint Johnstone vs Dundee United - Lose
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Dundee United
Asian Handicap: -0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.02
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 1 2014*

Swansea City vs Manchester City - Draw
Score: 2 - 3
Pick: Manchester City
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.04
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP JANUARY 1 2014*

Burnley vs Huddersfield Town - Lose
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: Huddersfield Town
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.03
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 29.7
Money Back - 20
Losses - 30
Remaining Bankroll - 345.9

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 128
Wrong - 113
Money Back - 22


----------



## alessandro (Jan 4, 2014)

*SCOTLAND PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 5 2014*

*Kilmarnock vs Aberdeen*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Aberdeen* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 1.98
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Kilmarnock*

Performance - W-L-W-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-L-L

*Aberdeen*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

*03/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 4, 2014)

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 5 2014*

*Sevilla vs Getafe*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Sevilla* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sevilla*

Performance - W-L-D-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-L-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-D-W-D-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-L

*Getafe*

Performance - L-W-L-D-W-L-D
Last matches - L-W-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-W-W

*19/01/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 6, 2014)

*English Conference North JANUARY 8 2014*

*Worcester City vs Telford United*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Worcester City* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.87
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Worcester City*

Performance - L-L-D-W-L-L-W
Last Matches - L-L-D-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-D-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-W-L

*Telford United*

Performance - D-W-W-D-W-W-L
Last matches - D-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - D-D-W-D-W-D

*03/12/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 6, 2014)

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 7 2014*

*Real Madrid vs Celta Vigo*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Real Madrid* -2.75
SBOBET Odds - 1.97
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Madrid*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-W-D

*Celta Vigo*

Performance - D-L-L-W-W-L-L
Last matches - D-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-L

*10/03/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 7, 2014)

*Portugal League Cup JANUARY 9 2014*

*Vitoria Setubal vs Sporting Covilha*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Sporting Covilha* +0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.03
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Vitoria Setubal*

Performance - L-L-L-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - L-L-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-D-L

*Sporting Covilha*

Performance - D-W-L-L-W-L-W
Last matches - D-W-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-W-D

*10/10/2009 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 7, 2014)

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 JANUARY 9 2014*

*Saint Etienne vs Evian Thonon Gaillard*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Saint Etienne* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.96
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Saint Etienne*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-D-L

*Evian Thonon Gaillard*

Performance - L-L-W-D-W-L-L
Last matches - L-L-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-W-W

*07/04/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 8, 2014)

*ITALY CUP JANUARY 10 2014*

*AS Roma vs Sampdoria*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Sampdoria* +1.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.02
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*AS Roma*

Performance - L-W-D-W-D-D-D
Last Matches - L-W-D-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-D-W-W

*Sampdoria*

Performance - L-D-W-W-W-D-D
Last matches - L-D-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-W

*25/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 9, 2014)

*UPDATE*

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 4 2014*

Malaga vs Atletico Madrid - Draw
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Atletico Madrid
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.96
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH FA CUP JANUARY 4 2014*

Ipswich Town vs Preston North End - Win
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: Preston North End
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.06
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 5 2014*

Sevilla vs Getafe - Win
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Sevilla
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.94
Stake: 10

*SCOTLAND PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 5 2014*

Kilmarnock vs Aberdeen - Win
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: Aberdeen
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 1.98
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 7 2014*

Real Madrid vs Celta Vigo - Win
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: Real Madrid
Asian Handicap: -2.75
SBOBET Odds: 1.97
Stake: 10

*English Conference North JANUARY 8 2014*

Worcester City vs Telford United - PostPoned
Score: PostPoned
Pick: Worcester City
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.87
Stake: 10

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 JANUARY 9 2014*

Saint Etienne vs Evian Thonon Gaillard - Draw
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Saint Etienne
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.96
Stake: 10

*Portugal League Cup JANUARY 9 2014*

Vitoria Setubal vs Sporting Covilha - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Sporting Covilha
Asian Handicap: +0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.03
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 80
Total winnings - 39.5
Money Back - 30
Losses - 10
Remaining Bankroll - 375.4

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 132
Wrong - 114
Money Back - 25


----------



## alessandro (Jan 9, 2014)

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 11 2014*

*Granada vs Real Valladolid*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Real Valladolid* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.23
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Granada*

Performance - L-L-L-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-L-W-W

*Real Valladolid*

Performance - D-L-L-W-D-L-L
Last matches - D-L-L-W-D-L
Last home matches - D-W-D-L-D-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-L-W

*20/04/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 10, 2014)

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP JANUARY 11 2014*

*Charlton Athletic vs Barnsley*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Charlton Athletic* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.05
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Charlton Athletic*

Performance - D-D-W-D-L-D-L
Last Matches - D-D-W-D-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-D-D-L-L-W

*Barnsley*

Performance - L-D-L-L-D-D-L
Last matches - L-D-L-L-D-D
Last home matches - L-L-L-D-L-D
Last away matches - D-D-L-W-L-D

*17/08/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 10, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 11 2014*

*Hull City vs Chelsea*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Chelsea* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.13 
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Hull City*

Performance - W-L-W-L-D-D-D
Last Matches - W-L-W-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-D-L-L

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-L-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-L-W

*18/08/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 13, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 14 2014*

*Aston Villa vs Arsenal*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Aston Villa* +1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.06
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Aston Villa*

Performance - L-W-D-L-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-D-L-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-D-D

*Arsenal*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-L-L
Last matches - W-W-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-L

*17/08/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 14, 2014)

*ENGLISH FA CUP JANUARY 15 2014*

*Fulham vs Norwich City*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Norwich City* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.58
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Fulham*

Performance - L-D-W-L-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-D-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-W-L-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-L-L

*Norwich City*

Performance - L-D-D-L-L-D-D
Last matches - L-D-D-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-W-L-L

*04/01/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 15, 2014)

*Update*

*ITALY CUP JANUARY 10 2014*

AS Roma vs Sampdoria - Win
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: Sampdoria
Asian Handicap: +1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.02
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 11 2014*

Granada vs Real Valladolid - Lose
Score: 4 - 0
Pick: Real Valladolid
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.23
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 11 2014*

Hull City vs Chelsea - Win
Score: 0 - 2
Pick: Chelsea
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.13
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH CHAMPIONSHIP JANUARY 11 2014*

Charlton Athletic vs Barnsley - Postpone
Score: Postpone
Pick: Charlton Athletic
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.05
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 14 2014*

Aston Villa vs Arsenal - Draw
Score: 1 - 2
Pick: Aston Villa
Asian Handicap: +1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.06
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 50
Total winnings - 21.5
Money Back - 20
Losses - 10
Remaining Bankroll - 376.9

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 134
Wrong - 115
Money Back - 27


----------



## alessandro (Jan 16, 2014)

*SPAIN CUP JANUARY 17 2014*

*Villarreal vs Real Sociedad*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Villarreal* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Villarreal*

Performance - W-D-W-L-W-L-D
Last Matches - W-D-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-D-D-D-L
Last away matches - D-W-W-L-W-W

*Real Sociedad*

Performance - L-D-W-W-W-W-L
Last matches - L-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-L-L

*13/01/2014 Last Meetings 5 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 17, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 18 2014*

*Sunderland vs Southampton*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Sunderland* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.31
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sunderland*

Performance - W-W-W-L-D-W-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-D-L

*Southampton*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-L-D
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-D-L
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-L

*06/11/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

Check out Football Betting SBOBET for Best Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 18, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 19 2014*

*Liverpool vs Aston Villa*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Aston Villa* +2.00
SBOBET Odds - 1.94
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Liverpool*

Performance - W-W-W-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-L-D

*Aston Villa*

Performance - L-L-W-D-L-L-L
Last matches - L-L-W-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-D-L-L-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-D-D

*24/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jan 19, 2014)

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 21 2014*

*W.B.A vs Everton*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Everton* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.26
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*W.B.A*

Performance - L-L-W-D-D-D-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-D-D-D
Last home matches - L-W-D-L-L-D
Last away matches - L-D-D-L-L-D

*Everton*

Performance - W-W-D-W-L-W-W
Last matches - W-W-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-D-W

*24/08/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 20, 2014)

*ENGLISH FA CUP JANUARY 22 2014*

*Oxford United vs Charlton Athletic*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Oxford United* 0.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.16
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Oxford United*

Performance - W-D-D-L-L-D-W
Last Matches - W-D-D-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-D-W-W-D

*Charlton Athletic*

Performance - L-D-D-D-W-D-L
Last matches - L-D-D-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-D-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-D-L-L

*14/01/2014 Last Meetings 2 - 2*


----------



## Yvette (Jan 20, 2014)

alessandro said:


> *ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 21 2014*
> 
> *W.B.A vs Everton*
> 
> ...


 Of course, Everton


----------



## tipster147 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have one good match for today:
Kidderminister - Dartford: Pick - Kidderminister AH -1,5 odds 1,85

Kidderminister 
% of wins 76.9 home 
Dartford
% of losses 61.5 away 

The last H2h win Dartfort, big motivation for revenge.
Darford has 12 streaks no win  in row.

http://www.betviz.com/match/overview/7090232?


----------



## alessandro (Jan 21, 2014)

*Portugal Segunda Liga JANUARY 22 2014*

*Academico Viseu vs Sporting Covilha*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Sporting Covilha* +0.25
SBOBET Odds - 1.79
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Academico Viseu*

Performance - D-W-L-L-W-L-W
Last Matches - D-W-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-D-L-L

*Sporting Covilha*

Performance - L-L-W-L-D-W-L
Last matches - L-L-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-L-W

*01/09/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 22, 2014)

*ENGLISH CAPITAL ONE CUP JANUARY 23 2014*

*Manchester United vs Sunderland*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Sunderland* +1.25
SBOBET Odds - 2.35
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - L-W-L-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-W-W

*Sunderland*

Performance - D-W-W-W-L-D-W
Last matches - D-W-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-D-L

*07/01/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 2*


----------



## Yvette (Jan 23, 2014)

Of


alessandro said:


> *ENGLISH CAPITAL ONE CUP JANUARY 23 2014*
> 
> *Manchester United vs Sunderland*
> 
> ...


  Of course Manchester, but i am not going to bet on this match as i am going to watch and bet on a Bundesliga one.


----------



## alessandro (Jan 23, 2014)

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 25 2014*

*Celta Vigo vs Real Betis*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Celta Vigo* -0.50
SBOBET Odds - 2.12
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*Celta Vigo*

Performance - L-W-L-D-L-L-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-D-L-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*Real Betis*

Performance - L-L-L-W-D-L-D
Last matches - L-L-L-W-D-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-D-D
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-L-L

*25/08/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 24, 2014)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA JANUARY 25 2014*

*SC Freiburg vs Bayer Leverkusen*

Asian Handicap
Pick - *Bayer Leverkusen* -1.00
SBOBET Odds - 2.33
Stakes - 10

*Betting Statistic*

*SC Freiburg*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-D-W

*Bayer Leverkusen*

Performance - W-D-W-L-L-W-W
Last matches - W-D-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-D

*04/12/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 27, 2014)

*ENGLISH FA CUP JANUARY 15 2014*

*Fulham vs Norwich City* - Lose
Score: 3 - 0
Pick: *Norwich City*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.58
Stake: 10

*SPAIN CUP JANUARY 17 2014*

*Villarreal vs Real Sociedad* - Lose
Score: 0 - 1
Pick: *Villarreal*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.16
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 18 2014*

*Sunderland vs Southampton* - Draw
Score: 2 - 2
Pick: *Sunderland*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.31
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 19 2014*

*Liverpool vs Aston Villa* - Win
Score: 2 - 2
Pick: *Aston Villa*
Asian Handicap: +2.00
SBOBET Odds: 1.94
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE JANUARY 21 2014*

*W.B.A vs Everton* - Lose
Score: 1 - 1
Pick: *Everton*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.26
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH FA CUP JANUARY 22 2014*

*Oxford United vs Charlton Athletic* - Lose
Score: 0 - 3
Pick: *Oxford United*
Asian Handicap: 0.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.16
Stake: 10

*Portugal Segunda Liga JANUARY 22 2014*

*Academico Viseu vs Sporting Covilha* - Lose
Score: 1 - 0
Pick: *Sporting Covilha*
Asian Handicap: +0.25
SBOBET Odds: 1.79
Stake: 10

*ENGLISH CAPITAL ONE CUP JANUARY 23 2014*

*Manchester United vs Sunderland* - Win
Score: 2 - 1
Pick: *Sunderland*
Asian Handicap: +1.25
SBOBET Odds: 2.35
Stake: 10

*SPAIN LA LIGA JANUARY 25 2014*

*Celta Vigo vs Real Betis* - Win
Score: 4 - 2
Pick: *Celta Vigo*
Asian Handicap: -0.50
SBOBET Odds: 2.12
Stake: 10

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA JANUARY 25 2014*

*SC Freiburg vs Bayer Leverkusen* - Lose
Score: 3 - 2
Pick: *Bayer Leverkusen*
Asian Handicap: -1.00
SBOBET Odds: 2.33
Stake: 10

----------------------
Starting Bankroll - 100
Total Stakes - 100
Total winnings - 34.1
Money Back - 10
Losses - 60
Remaining Bankroll - 351

Over All Prediction Stats

Correct - 137
Wrong - 121
Money Back - 28


----------



## alessandro (Jan 29, 2014)

*English Premier League - Chelsea vs West Ham United*

Looking bright and blue, Chelsea welcome the visiting Hammers on January 30 at 03:45 (GMT+8). Unbeaten at Stamford Bridge, Jose Mourinho's men are heavy favourites to comfortably win the match against Sam Allardyce's squad, hanging by a thread in the bottom of the league table as a result of an erratic season. A win against West Ham United will lift Chelsea (49) atop of the Premier League table.

Match Schedule
Date: *01/30/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-2.00 2.04* | Away *+2.00 1.90*
Performance
Home: 100%
Away: 21%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.00 2.04 | +2.00 1.90   
*Bet365* -2.00 2.02 | +2.00 1.90   
*10Bet* -2.00 2.00 | +2.00 1.89
*BetRedKings* -2.00 1.94 | +2.00 1.81
*LadBrokes* -2.00 1.99 | +2.00 1.76       
*32red* -2.00 2.00 | +2.00 1.88
*Noxwin* -2.00 1.94 | +2.00 1.81
*HeavenBet* -2.00 1.97 | +2.00 1.86

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Chelsea*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-L-L

*West Ham United*

Performance - L-L-W-L-L-L-D
Last matches - L-L-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-D-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-L-W

*23/11/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Tottenham Hotspur vs Manchester City*

Manchester City, coming from seven consecutive English Premier League wins, travel to White Hart Lane on January 30 at 03:45(GMT+8) intended to trounce the Spurs once more. City recorded a 6 - 0 win the last time they played against the Spurs. Tottenham have had two consecutive shutout performances at home at the expense of Crystal Palace (2-0) and Stoke City (3-0). Will this be enough to push Manuel Pellegrini's men back?

Match Schedule
Date: *01/30/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+0.50 1.97* | Away *-0.50 1.97*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 93%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.97 | -0.50 1.97   
*Bet365* +0.50 1.95 | -0.50 1.97   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.92 | -0.50 1.97
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.86 | -0.50 1.89
*LadBrokes* +0.50 1.80 | -0.50 1.93       
*32red* +0.50 2.00 | -0.50 1.88
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.94 | -0.50 1.81
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.97 | -0.50 1.86

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Manchester City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-W-W

*24/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 6*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Jan 30, 2014)

*Spain La Liga - Barcelona vs Valencia*

In-form Barcelona are eyeing to continue their fine run when they host Valencia on Saturday, February 1 at 23:00 ( GMT+8 ). Gerardo Martino's men remain unbeaten in 25 matches at Nou Camp while the visiting Valencianistas of Juan Antonio Pizzi are on a 1W-3L-1D slate from their last five away matches.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-2.50 2.21* | Away *+2.50 1.75*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.50 2.21 | +2.50 1.75   
*Bet365* -2.50 1.92 | +2.50 1.97   
*10Bet* -2.50 2.12 | +2.50 1.71
*BetRedKings* -2.50 2.10 | +2.50 1.69
*LadBrokes* -2.50 1.93 | +2.50 1.80       
*32red* -2.50 2.15 | +2.50 1.73
*Noxwin* -2.50 2.10 | +2.50 1.69
*HeavenBet* -2.50 2.09 | +2.50 1.69

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Barcelona*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Barcelona*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-W-W

*Valencia*

Performance - D-D-L-L-D-W-L
Last matches - D-D-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-D-W

*01/09/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Manchester City vs Chelsea*

Chelsea will go on a trip to the Etihad Stadium this February 4 at 04:00 ( GMT+ 8 ) to face rival Manchester City. Jose Mourinho's men are looking good in away games, following two consecutive shutout performances when they visited Southampton (0-3) and Hull City (0-2). City is equally imposing, with 11 consecutive wins at home. Without a doubt, this clash would be a heart-stopping battle, given the form and level of skill found on both sides.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/04/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 1.85* | Away *+0.50 2.07*
Performance
Home: 100%
Away: 93%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.83 | +0.50 2.11   
*Bet365* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 2.07   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.84 | +0.50 2.05
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.78 | +0.50 1.99
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.79 | +0.50 1.95       
*32red* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 2.03
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.78 | +0.50 1.99
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.81 | +0.50 2.02

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Manchester City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

*Chelsea*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-L-L

*27/10/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## Yvette (Jan 30, 2014)

I guess in the match Manchester City vs Chelsea - either the last wins or it will be a draw (most probably)


----------



## alessandro (Jan 31, 2014)

Yvette said:


> I guess in the match Manchester City vs Chelsea - either the last wins or it will be a draw (most probably)



i think man. city win score 0 - 1


----------



## alessandro (Jan 31, 2014)

*English Premier League - Fulham vs Southampton*

I think Southampton Win. Fulham have finally gotten onto a streak of back to back wins, but they are facing an in form Southampton who have not lost in their past five matches and have a stifling, pressing team that will shut down Fulham. Fulham will need to be able to hold on to possession under pressure, but could get goals from a set piece or some brilliant individual play, which is quite possible with this team.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+0.50 1.75* | Away *-0.50 2.09*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.75 | -0.50 2.21
*Bet365* +0.50 2.02 | -0.50 1.90   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.72 | -0.50 2.11
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.68 | -0.50 2.12
*LadBrokes* +0.50 1.84 | -0.50 1.90       
*32red* +0.50 1.75 | -0.50 2.16
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.68 | -0.50 2.12
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.70 | -0.50 2.08

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Southampton*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Fulham*

Performance - L-D-L-W-L-D-W
Last Matches - L-D-L-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-D-L-W

*Southampton*

Performance - D-W-D-W-W-L-L
Last matches - D-W-D-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-L-L

*26/10/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Hull City vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Tottenham win for this match. Hull have conceded an average of 15.3 shots per game and they are coming up against the team with the second most shots per game average in the EPL. If Hull have any chance of getting a result in this match they will need to defend well. They have averaged 4.5 shots blocked per game as well as 31.6 clearances, both of which put them in the top half of the statistics in the league.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+0.50 1.84* | Away *-0.50 2.09*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.84 | -0.50 2.09   
*Bet365* +0.50 1.82 | -0.50 2.10   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.80 | -0.50 2.05
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.76 | -0.50 2.00
*LadBrokes* +0.50 1.87 | -0.50 1.86       
*32red* +0.50 1.84 | -0.50 2.07
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.76 | -0.50 2.00
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.78 | -0.50 2.02

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Tottenham Hotspur*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Hull City*

Performance - L-W-L-L-W-L-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-D

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-W-D
Last matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

*30/10/2013 Last Meetings 9 - 10*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## Yvette (Jan 31, 2014)

alessandro said:


> i think man. city win score 0 - 1


we'll see, i also do not like Chelsea but they are one of the best English  squads


----------



## steveharris (Feb 3, 2014)

Yvette said:


> we'll see, i also do not like Chelsea but they are one of the best English  squads


Yes, they are. And they are on top 3 English Premier League standings with a score of 50pts.


----------



## Yvette (Feb 3, 2014)

steveharris said:


> Yes, they are. And they are on top 3 English Premier League standings with a score of 50pts.


 and please don't say you're one of their fan...LOL


----------



## alessandro (Feb 3, 2014)

*English Premier League - Liverpool vs Arsenal*

Looking at these two clubs' history, Arsenal appear more superior to Liverpool. Gunners hold a 4W-3D-1L against the Reds since 2010. However, that stat may not help them once they face the Reds in Anfield on February 8, 20:45 ( GMT+8 ). The last time the two clubs met, Arsenal were solid. However, with all the injuries that struck the club, they should be wary of Liverpool who are healthier than ever with the return of Daniel Sturridge and the sensational Luis Suarez.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.07* | Away *+0.50 1.86*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 93%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.86
*Bet365* -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.85   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.82
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.98 | +0.50 1.78
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.86 | +0.50 1.85       
*32red* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.83
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.98 | +0.50 1.78
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.01 | +0.50 1.81

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Arsenal*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Liverpool*

Performance - D-W-W-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-L-L-W

*Arsenal*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-L-L

*02/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Tottenham Hotspur vs Everton*

Both Tottenham and Everton are still in the race for top four EPL seats. When they face off on February 9 at 21:30 ( GMT+8 ), one will go up and the other will slip deeper in the standings. Considering their head-to-head record, Everton have a slim margin against the Spurs. In their last seven matches the Toffees snatched three victories over the Spurs while the White Hart Lane based squad owned only one.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.12* | Away *+0.50 1.82*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.12 | +0.50 1.82
*Bet365* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 2.07   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.08 | +0.50 1.81
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.76
*LadBrokes* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.75       
*32red* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.82
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.76
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.05 | +0.50 1.78

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Tottenham Hotspur*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - D-L-W-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - D-W-L-W-W-W

*Everton*

Performance - W-L-W-D-W-W-D
Last matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-D-W-D

*03/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## steveharris (Feb 4, 2014)

Yvette said:


> and please don't say you're one of their fan...LOL



haha let's just say I am a football fan,  fair enough?


----------



## Yvette (Feb 4, 2014)

steveharris said:


> haha let's just say I am a football fan,  fair enough?


ok, fair enough, i must admit i also have several squads i back for but Chelsea


----------



## Yvette (Feb 4, 2014)

alessandro said:


> i think man. city win score 0 - 1


Chelsea won


----------



## alessandro (Feb 5, 2014)

*Italy Serie A - Napoli vs AC Milan*

Napoli were recently sent back home scoreless (3-0) by Atalanta. Hosting AC Milan on February 9 at 03:45 ( GMT+8 ), Rafa Benitez' men hope to turn the tables on the Rossoneri and to take three points to cement their Serie A table position. Meanwhile, Clarence Seedorf's AC Milan visit Stadio San Paolo in high spirits following a 1-2 away victory at Cagliari, but can Milan overcome the Azzurri despite the 1-1 draw against Torino?

Match Schedule
Date: *02/09/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.04* | Away *+0.50 1.89*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 64 %

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.89
*Bet365* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.90   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.88
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.95 | +0.50 1.81
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.95 | +0.50 1.79       
*32red* -0.50 2.01| +0.50 1.88
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.95 | +0.50 1.81
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.86

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Napoli*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Napoli*

Performance - L-W-D-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-D-W-L

*AC Milan*

Performance - D-W-L-W-W-L-W
Last matches - D-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-L-D-W-W

*22/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Spain La Liga - Real Madrid vs Villarreal*

A win that should've put Los Blancos two points above Barcelona didn't materialize as the 10-man Real Madrid were held to a 1-1 draw by Athletic Bilbao after Cristiano Ronaldo was shown the red card in the 75th minute in the confrontation with Ander Iturraspe. Hosting Villarreal on February 9, the Ronaldo-less Real Madrid are confident to earn their seventh home victory against the El Submarino Amarillo.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/09/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.50 2.05* | Away *+1.50 1.88*
Performance
Home: 93%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.50 2.05 | +1.50 1.88
*Bet365* -1.50 2.05 | +1.50 1.85   
*10Bet* -1.50 2.02 | +1.50 1.86
*BetRedKings* -1.50 1.96 | +1.50 1.80
*LadBrokes* -1.50 1.91 | +1.50 1.82       
*32red* -1.50 2.02 | +1.50 1.85
*Noxwin* -1.50 1.96 | +1.50 1.80
*HeavenBet* -1.50 1.99 | +1.50 1.84

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Real Madrid*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Madrid*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-W-W

*Villarreal*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-D-W
Last matches - W-L-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-L-W

*14/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 6, 2014)

*English Premier League - Chelsea vs Newcastle United*

*Chelsea*

Chelsea come into week 10 sitting second in the table with 20 points and a 6-2-1 record. In this time they have scored 16 goals and allowed 6 (third best in the league). They are also undefeated in 16 out of their last 17 matches. The biggest positive for Chelsea coming in to the match is Fernando Torres form. In his last two matches he has scored three goals and gotten an assist. More than that his movement has looked better and he seems to be getting his confidence back.

*Newcastle United*

Newcastle come into this week 10 fixture having lost the Tyne-Wear derby and handing Sunderland their first win of the season. Newcastle’s defensive worries can be seen in their allowing 16 goals this season. While they have scored 12, it is the lack of defensive strength that keeps them stuck in 11th place with 11 points and a 3-2-4 record. Prior to last weekend’s loss they had score two goals in each of their previous five games. Unfortunately they also have allowed two goals in four out of their last five.

Prediction for Saturday’s early match is a Chelsea win. While Newcastle might be able to get a goal, Chelsea’s offense has been quick strong lately. Newcastle perhaps stand more of a chance as the home team since Chelsea’s away record this season is where they have had their struggles going 2-2-1 while keeping just one clean sheet.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-2.00 2.35* | Away *+2.00 1.67*
Performance
Home: 93%
Away: 21%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.00 2.35 | +2.00 1.67
*Bet365* -2.00 1.97 | +2.00 1.92   
*10Bet* -2.00 2.27 | +2.00 1.63
*BetRedKings* -2.00 2.26 | +2.00 1.60
*LadBrokes* -2.00 1.93 | +2.00 1.81       
*32red* -2.00 2.28 | +2.00 1.65
*Noxwin* -2.00 2.26 | +2.00 1.60
*HeavenBet* -2.00 2.23 | +2.00 1.61

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Chelsea*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-D-L

*Newcastle United*

Performance - L-D-W-L-L-L-L
Last matches - L-D-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-W-D
Last away matches - D-W-L-W-W-L

*02/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Southampton vs Stoke City*

*Southampton*

Southampton’s start to the season has been impressive. They have kept a clean sheet in five out of their last six matches and have allowed a league low three goals. Their high pressure, quick passing game has caught many teams unable to counter. Over their last four matches they have scored seven goals and three out of the four they have scored two.

*Stoke City*

Stoke showed signs of some real fighting spirit in their travel to Manchester United in week 9. They managed to take the lead twice in the game, but were then pegged back both times and ended up losing 3-2 after seeming to switch off defensively. Those two goals increased their season tally from four to six, which is still under one goal per game. Stoke City has also failed to score in their last three home games.

Prediction is for another Southampton win. While Stoke has the edge in their last six meetings having won three with two draws and one Southampton win, Southampton is the in-form team right now. This does not mean that Stoke should be counted out, but they will certainly need to work hard if they want to get anything out of the match.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 1.91* | Away *+1.00 2.02*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.91 | +1.00 2.02
*Bet365* -1.00 1.90 | +1.00 2.00   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.88 | +1.00 2.00
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.82 | +1.00 1.93
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.88 | +1.00 1.85       
*32red* -1.00 1.89 | +1.00 1.99
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.82 | +1.00 1.93
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.86 | +1.00 1.97

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Southampton*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Southampton*

Performance - W-D-W-D-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-D-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-D-L-W-D-L

*Stoke City*

Performance - W-L-L-L-L-W-D
Last matches - W-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-D

*02/11/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 7, 2014)

*English Premier League - Norwich City vs Manchester City*

*Norwich City*

Norwich City’s season has been largely inconsistent, with their best run of results being interrupted by Thursday’s loss to Fulham. While they have moved away from the bottom of the table, their 19 points is only three away from relegation Against Fulham they had more possession with 51% but weren’t able to generate much from it. They put three of their 12 shots on target, but got just the one goal from it. On defense they also struggled in allowing Fulham to get off 15 shots including seven on target and gave up two goals in the loss.

*Manchester City*

United has had just four clean sheets this Premier League season and has managed to give up 22 goals all season. The defending Champions are currently in seventh place and are eight points off of league leaders Arsenal In Thursday’s match they were able to show off the Manchester United spirit to come from two goals down to pick up the 3-2 win. However, they should have done much better with the 61% possession they maintained which lead to just 13 shots and only four of those on goal. While they scored three goals, one of those was an own goal, albeit one that was created by an excellent cross by Ashley Young and a fine run into the box by Rooney.

*Prediction*

Manchester United, but one in which they will, once again, fail to keep a clean sheet. In their last six matches in all competitions, there has not been a single draw with Manchester United winning four and Norwich winning two. This includes last year’s Norwich win as well as United’s League Cup win earlier this season.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+1.50 1.92* | Away *-1.50 2.01*
Performance
Home: 36%
Away: 86%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.50 1.92 | -1.50 2.01
*Bet365* +1.50 1.92 | -1.50 1.97   
*10Bet* +1.50 1.92 | -1.50 1.95
*BetRedKings* +1.50 1.85 | -1.50 1.90
*LadBrokes* +1.50 1.93 | -1.50 1.81       
*32red* +1.50 1.91 | -1.50 1.97
*Noxwin* +1.50 1.85 | -1.50 1.90
*HeavenBet* +1.50 1.90 | -1.50 1.92

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Manchester City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Norwich City*

Performance - L-D-W-L-L-D-D
Last Matches - L-D-W-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-L-L-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-D-W

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-W-W

*02/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 7*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Aston Villa vs West Ham United*

*Aston Villa*

Aston Villa also falls into the category of being inconsistent. They have one point more than West Ham with a 3-1-5 record giving them nine points and sit in 14th place in the table. Their biggest problem has been their defensive frailties having allowed 12 goals. This includes giving up two goals in their last four home matches. While they have scored a total of nine goals this season they have not scored in their last three matches. The last time they scored was their 3-2 home win over Manchester City.

*West Ham United*

The Hammers have not started very well this season and seem to be missing their striker which has lead to some interesting tactical changes. They start week 10 in 15th place with a 2-3-4 record and nine points. The problem for West Ham United is that they have been so inconsistent. They were able to beat Tottenham 3-0 but have lost matches to Hull and Everton as well as failing to score against Swansea over the weekend. They have also lost their last three home games. One positive to look at is that they have kept four clean sheets this season.

*Prediction*

Aston Villa win. They played well in last weekend’s loss to Everton and showed some signs of returning to form. This is truly one of those matches that could go either way, but whoever it is that gets the result will need to work for it.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.15* | Away *+0.50 1.80*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.13 | +0.50 1.81
*Bet365* -0.50 2.15 | +0.50 1.80   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.10 | +0.50 1.80
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.73
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.95 | +0.50 1.79       
*32red* -0.50 2.10 | +0.50 1.78
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.73
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.77

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Aston Villa*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Aston Villa*

Performance - L-W-D-L-L-W-D
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-L-L-W

*West Ham United*

Performance - W-D-L-L-W-L-L
Last matches - W-D-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-D-L-D
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-L-L

*02/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 10, 2014)

*English Premier League - Arsenal vs Manchester United*

It is a tough month for Arsene Wenger's boys. After battling gritty Liverpool, they now host hungry Manchester United. The Red Devils are the better team over the Gunners in their head-to-head, which includes the 8-2 Manchester United win in 2011 but the situation is different now. David Moyes and company have their backs against the wall dropping out of the top four while Arsenal continue to keep a good pace for a run at the title. Match is on February 13 at 03:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *02/13/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.14* | Away *+0.50 1.80*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.14 | +0.50 1.80
*Bet365* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 2.10   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.09 | +0.50 1.77
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.94 | +0.50 1.67
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.78 | +0.50 1.96       
*32red* -0.50 2.10 | +0.50 1.77
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.74
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.06 | +0.50 1.75

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Arsenal*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arsenal*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-L

*Manchester United*

Performance - D-L-W-D-L-W-L
Last matches - D-L-W-D-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-W-W

*10/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Manchester City vs Sunderland*

Manchester City's home record was tarnished by Chelsea on February 4, so expect the Citizens to do everything they can to make sure they return to their old dominant self at the Etihad Stadium when Manuel Pellegrini's wards host Sunderland on February 13, 03:45 ( GMT+8 ). Winning in this match would also mean that Manchester City get to avenge the 1-0 loss they experienced at the hands of Sunderland during their November 10, 2013 encounter.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/13/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-2.00 1.85* | Away *+2.00 2.08*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.13 | +0.50 1.81
*Bet365* -0.50 2.15 | +0.50 1.80   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.10 | +0.50 1.80
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.73
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.95 | +0.50 1.79       
*32red* -0.50 2.10 | +0.50 1.78
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.73
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.77

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Sunderland*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - D-L-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-D-W

*Sunderland*

Performance - L-W-W-W-D-D-W
Last matches - L-W-W-W-D-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-W-D

*10/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 11, 2014)

*English Premier League - Newcastle United vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Newcastle United and Tottenham Hotspur are two teams that have a chance for the top four. However, when they clash on February 13 at 03:45( GMT+8 ), one club will see their chances get dimmer. Save for two straight draws, the Magpies and the Spurs have been alternating victories since 2008. Will the pattern change during the 26th game week of the EPL?

Match Schedule
Date: *02/13/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+0.50 1.70* | Away *-0.50 2.29*
Performance
Home: 21%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.70 | -0.50 2.29
*Bet365* +0.50 1.87 | -0.50 2.05   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.66 | -0.50 2.21
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.55 | -0.50 2.14
*LadBrokes* +0.50 1.83 | -0.50 1.90       
*32red* +0.50 1.64 | -0.50 2.29
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.61 | -0.50 2.24
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.64 | -0.50 2.17

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Tottenham Hotspur*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Newcastle United*

Performance - L-L-D-W-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-D-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-W-L-W-W

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - W-D-L-W-W-L-W
Last matches - W-D-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - D-W-L-W-W-W

*10/11/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Germany Bundesliga - Bayer Leverkusen vs Schalke 04*

It is always a close match when Bayer Leverkusen and Schalke 04 face off. On the 21st game week of the current Bundesliga season, one team will try to pull away and thwart the opponent. Bayer are in a better place right now but they bowed down to Schalke (0-2) the last time they met. Have Sami Hyypiä's squad found an answer to the Royal Blues' offense?

Match Schedule
Date: *02/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.02* | Away *+0.50 1.91*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.91
*Bet365* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.87   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.88
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 1.75
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.88
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.93 | +0.50 1.82
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.86

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Sunderland*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bayer Leverkuseny*

Performance - W-W-L-W-D-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

*Schalke 04*

Performance - W-W-W-L-L-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-D-L

*31/08/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## steveharris (Feb 12, 2014)

We're on Game 26 but I'm now looking forward for the championship haha I know it is too early but I hope to see the team of Liverpool and Chelsea on the field on the championship. Exciting!


----------



## alessandro (Feb 12, 2014)

*English Premier League - Everton vs Crystal Palace*

*Everton*

The 1-0 away defeat to Tottenham would certainly be a tough to take for Everton. The match looked destined for 0-0 until their defense switched off on a quickly taken free kick from Kyle Walker to Emmanuel Adebayor. Just like that and the match was gone. Prior to this loss Everton had played the previous six Premier League matches with just one loss. That one loss was also the only other match in which they failed to score in that time. In their last 21 home Premier League matches they have just one loss while in six out of their last seven they have scored at least two goals.

*Crystal Palace*

Prior to this weekend Crystal Palace had scored more than one goal in just two previous Premier League matches this season. They had failed to score in four out of their last nine Premier League matches. In their last six away matches in the Premier League Crystal Palace they managed just one win and have only two away wins all season on the road and not a single draw. In addition, both wins were by the score of 1-0.

*Prediction*

Everton win. Palace has set themselves up as a team that is hard to beat and Everton have had some struggles in breaking down some defensive teams this season, with their home loss coming against a difficult Sunderland team. Crystal Palace could get a much needed result out of this, even a win, if they are able to get their tactics right. 

Match Schedule
Date: *02/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 2.07* | Away *+1.00 1.85*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.76 | +1.00 2.21
*Bet365* -1.00 2.07 | +1.00 1.85   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.76 | +1.00 2.15
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.62 | +1.00 2.00
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.79 | +1.00 1.95       
*32red* -1.00 1.75 | +1.00 2.17
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.69 | +1.00 2.10
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.74 | +1.00 2.12

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Everton*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Everton*

Performance - L-W-L-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-D-W

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-L-W
Last matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

*09/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Stoke City vs Swansea City*

*Stoke City*

The Potters were able to break a six match Premier League losing streak with their win against Manchester United, then followed that up with a hard fought 2-2 draw away to Southampton. The draw gave Stoke 26 points this season to put them into 13th place, but still just three points above the drop zone. In home matches this season they have kept four clean sheets, but the last one was the 0-0 to Cardiff back at the start of December.

*Swansea City*

With new manager Garry Monk in charge for the South Wales Derby, Swansea came through as convincing 3-0 winners. This gave them 27 points this season in tenth place, but that is still just one point above Stoke in 13th and only four above the drop. The problems for Swansea has been their difficulties away from home where they are 3-2-7 having scored just 8 goals and allowing 15.

*Prediction*

Both teams have been playing well lately, but I would expect Swansea to dominate possession and struggle to score. In their previous six meetings Swansea has won three with one draw and two Stoke wins. Stoke has won their two matches as the home team, both coming in the Premier League.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.90* | Away *0.00 2.04*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.90 | 0.00 2.04
*Bet365* 0.00 1.87 | 0.00 2.00   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.87 | 0.00 2.01
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.72 | 0.00 1.88
*LadBrokes* 0.00 2.01 | 0.00 1.74       
*32red* 0.00 1.86 | 0.00 2.02
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.80 | 0.00 1.96
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.84 | 0.00 1.98

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Aston Villa*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Stoke City*

Performance - D-W-L-L-L-L-W
Last Matches - D-W-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-L-L

*Swansea City*

Performance - W-L-W-W-L-L-W
Last matches - W-L-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-L-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-D-L

*10/11/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 13, 2014)

*English Fa Cup - Everton vs Swansea City*

Making it to the FA Cup fifth round, the Swans are set to visit Goodison Park to meet the Toffees on February 16 at 21:30 ( GMT+8 ). Facing their former boss Roberto Martinez, Swansea City are determined to challenge Everton in hopes of getting the silverware. This will be the first time the two sides meet in the FA Cup. The Toffees are heavy favourites to win the match.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 2.06* | Away *+1.00 1.86*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.06 | +1.00 1.86
*Bet365* -1.00 2.02 | +1.00 1.87   
*10Bet* -1.00 2.00 | +1.00 1.84
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.89 | +1.00 1.71
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.93 | +1.00 1.81       
*32red* -1.00 2.00 | +1.00 1.84
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.96 | +1.00 1.78
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.91 | +1.00 1.78

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Everton*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Everton*

Performance - L-W-L-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-D-W

*Swansea City*

Performance - D-W-L-W-W-L-L
Last matches - D-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-L-D
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-W-D

*22/12/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Fa Cup - Arsenal vs Liverpool*

A stunning 5-1 victory against Premier League title contender Arsenal improved Liverpool's chances for a top four finish, or even the title, and it also put the Gunners under scrutiny. Facing the Reds in the fifth round of the FA Cup, Arsene Wenger's side will pull off all the stops to placate the critics on February 17 at 00.00 ( GMT+8 ) at the Emirates Stadium. Can Arsenal outgun the Reds this time around?

Match Schedule
Date: *02/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.86* | Away *0.00 2.06*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 86%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.86 | 0.00 2.06
*Bet365* 0.00 1.85 | 0.00 2.05   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.84 | 0.00 2.00
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.71 | 0.00 1.89
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.94 | 0.00 1.80       
*32red* 0.00 1.84 | 0.00 2.00
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.77 | 0.00 1.97
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.78 | 0.00 1.91

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Liverpool*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arsenal*

Performance - D-L-W-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-L

*Liverpool*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-D-W
Last matches - W-W-D-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-L-L

*08/02/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 5*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 14, 2014)

*English Fa Cup - Manchester City vs Chelsea*

Manchester City and Chelsea both came out victorious in the fourth round of the FA Cup and are set to face each other on February 16, 01:15 ( GMT+8 ). Chelsea dominated the Citizens twice in the 2013-14 Premier League, but Manuel Pellegrini's side managed a 1-2 victory over Chelsea during their April 14, 2013 FA Cup tiff, followed by two club friendly victories. Can the Citizen outclass the Blues at Etihad Stadium?

Match Schedule
Date: *02/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.23* | Away *+0.50 1.73*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 86%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.23 | +0.50 1.73
*Bet365* -0.50 1.92 | +0.50 1.97   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.11 | +0.50 1.69
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.60
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 1.88       
*32red* -0.50 2.15 | +0.50 1.72
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.12 | +0.50 1.66
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.64

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Manchester City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - D-L-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-D-W

*Chelsea*

Performance - D-W-W-D-W-W-W
Last matches - D-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-W-D

*03/02/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Italy Serie A - Fiorentina vs Inter Milan*

At 03:45 ( GMT+8 ) on the 16th of February, the struggling Inter Milan visit the Stadio Artemio Franchi to face Fiorentina for Serie A. Though both teams enter the match coming off shutout victories in their recent outings – Fiorentina with a 2-0 win at Atalanta and Inter with a 1-0 triumph against Sassuolo - the Viola (currently enjoying a 44-36 lead against Inter in terms of Serie A points), are heavy favourites to win the clash.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.13* | Away *+0.50 1.81*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.13 | +0.50 1.81
*Bet365* -0.50 1.81 | +0.50 2.10   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.13 | +0.50 1.74
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.65
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.86 | +0.50 1.88       
*32red* -0.50 2.11 | +0.50 1.76
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.72
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.68

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Fiorentina*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Fiorentina*

Performance - W-W-L-L-D-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-W-L

*Inter Milan*

Performance - L-D-W-L-W-W-L
Last matches - L-D-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-D-W

*02/11/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 17, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Manchester City vs Barcelona*

Manchester City and Barcelona will start their 1st quest for European football glory at the Etihad Stadium on February 19, 03:45 (GMT+8). Manchester City won against Barca in 2009 in a club friendly - their only face- off within the past 10 years. There's not much you can get from that battle since it was just an exhibition. Now, with the Champions League trophy on the line, expect nothing but war between these two clubs.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+0.50 1.64* | Away *-0.50 2.40*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.64 | -0.50 2.40
*Bet365* +0.50 1.82 | -0.50 2.07   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.57 | -0.50 2.34
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.54 | -0.50 2.26
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* +0.50 1.62 | -0.50 2.40
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.57 | -0.50 2.30
*HeavenBet* 

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Barcelona*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-D-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-D-W

*Barcelona*

Performance - W-D-W-W-L-W-W
Last matches - W-D-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-W-D

*19/08/2009 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Bayer Leverkusen vs Paris Saint Germain*

Bayer Leverkusen and Paris Saint-Germain both fell short in last year's Champions League. They will now try to rewrite their fates this February 19, 03:45 (GMT+8) for their Round of 16 first leg match. Leverkusen will make the most out of this and do everything to keep their home fans happy. This will be the first encounter between these two clubs, which means the unfamiliarity with each other will come into play.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+0.50 1.72* | Away *-0.50 2.26*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.72 | -0.50 2.26
*Bet365* +0.50 1.97 | -0.50 1.92   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.66 | -0.50 2.22
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.63 | -0.50 2.10
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* +0.50 1.73 | -0.50 2.18
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.65 | -0.50 2.14
*HeavenBet* 

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Paris Saint Germain*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bayer Leverkusen*

Performance - L-L-W-W-L-W-D
Last Matches - L-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-W-W

*Paris Saint Germain*

Performance - W-D-W-W-D-L-W
Last matches - W-D-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-W-W

*23/07/2003 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 18, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen*

AC Milan are Italy's sole representative in the ongoing Champions League. They are hoping to advance but standing in their way are Spanish powerhouse Atletico Madrid which they will meet for the first time. In their respective national leagues, AC Milan are struggling while Atletico Madrid are going toe-to-toe with top teams, Barcelona and Real Madrid. Who are going to get the decisive first leg win? Match is on February 20 at 03:45( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *02/20/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+1.00 1.71* | Away *-1.00 2.28*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 86%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 1.71 | -1.00 2.28
*Bet365* +1.00 2.00 | -1.00 1.92   
*10Bet* +1.00 1.67 | -1.00 2.19
*BetRedKings* +1.00 2.10 | -1.00 1.63
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* +1.00 1.70 | -1.00 2.23
*Noxwin* +1.00 1.63 | -1.00 2.18
*HeavenBet* +1.00 1.62 | -1.00 2.09

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Bayern Munchen*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arsenal*

Performance - W-D-L-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-L

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-L
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

*13/03/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - AC Milan vs Atletico Madrid*

Arsenal's biggest tormentor in Champions League is Germany's Bayern Munchen, the club that captured the last edition of the competition. Last year, the two teams met twice. Bayern won the first encounter (1-3) on February 20, but Arsenal came back when they visited Bayern on March 14, winning via a 0-2 scoreline. Can Arsene Wenger's wards draw first blood this time over Pep Guardiola's Bavarians? Kick-off is on February 20 at 03:45( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *02/20/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+0.50 1.76* | Away *-0.50 2.20*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.76 | -0.50 2.20
*Bet365* +0.50 2.07 | -0.50 1.85   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.72 | -0.50 2.12
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.65 | -0.50 2.06
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* +0.50 1.75 | -0.50 2.16
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.67 | -0.50 2.10
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.66 | -0.50 2.03

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Atletico Madrid*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*AC Milan*

Performance - W-L-D-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-L-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-D-W

*Atletico Madrid*

Performance - W-L-L-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-L-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-D-W

*Last Meetings NONE*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 20, 2014)

*English Premier League - Liverpool vs Swansea City*

After bowing out of the FA Cup in a loss against Arsenal (2-1), Liverpool return to action in the Premier League against Swansea City. The Reds are looking to keep their hold of the top four spot and they can't afford to be held to draw, just like what happened between them and Swansea in their last meeting.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/23/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-2.00 2.02* | Away *+2.00 1.87*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.00 2.40 | +2.00 1.64
*Bet365* -2.00 2.02 | +2.00 1.87   
*10Bet* -2.00 2.33 | +2.00 1.57
*BetRedKings* -2.00 2.18 | +2.00 1.52
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* -2.00 2.37 | +2.00 1.60
*Noxwin* -2.00 2.28 | +2.00 1.59
*HeavenBet* -2.00 2.22 | +2.00 1.52

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Swansea City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Liverpool*

Performance - L-W-W-D-W-W-D
Last Matches - L-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-W-L

*Swansea City*

Performance - L-D-W-L-W-W-L
Last matches - L-D-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-L-D
Last away matches - L-D-L-W-L-W

*16/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Newcastle United vs Aston Villa*

A 0-4 home defeat in the hands of Tottenham Hotspur saw Newcastle United extend their goal scoring drought to four consecutive blanks in Premier League. Eager to end their woeful performance, Alan Pardew's men welcome Aston Villa at St. James' Park on February 23, 21:30( GMT+8 ). Coming from a goalless draw, Aston Villa are nine points behind the Magpies in the league, thus the hosts are still heavy favourites to win the match.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/23/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.07* | Away *+0.50 1.86*
Performance
Home: 21%
Away: 29%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.86
*Bet365* -0.50 2.05 | +0.50 1.85   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.82
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.90 | +0.50 1.70
*LadBrokes* -0.50 2.01 | +0.50 1.75       
*32red* -0.50 2.05 | +0.50 1.84
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.99 | +0.50 1.78
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.98 | +0.50 1.75

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Newcastle United*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Newcastle United*

Performance - L-L-L-D-W-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-L-D-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-L-W-W

*Aston Villa*

Performance - D-L-L-W-D-L-L
Last matches - D-L-L-W-D-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-L-D-L
Last away matches - D-L-D-W-L-L

*14/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 21, 2014)

*English Premier League - Arsenal vs Sunderland*

*Arsenal*

Arsenal also started out the season disappointingly but their 1-0 home win over Tottenham combined with their record signing of Mesut Ozil means that they have renewed hope of challenging as a contender for the title. While everyone was complaining about their poor start they managed to score five goals, while allowing four, not a bad start, especially considering the circumstances of their first three they allowed.

*Sunderland*

Sunderland have come out of the transfer window having made the most new signings in the Premier League. It will be interesting to see how all these new players respond to playing in the Premier League, but even more so, how they respond to playing for Paulo Di Canio.

*Prediction*

Saturday’s game is an Arsenal win. If Mesut Ozil is able to settle in this week and really get into the match it could become very one sided. I have a hard time seeing Sunderland putting up much of a fight in this one, especially with their current form and current drama going on at the club.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.50 2.00* | Away *+1.50 1.93*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.50 2.00 | +1.50 1.93
*Bet365* -1.50 1.97 | +1.50 1.95   
*10Bet* -1.50 1.94 | +1.50 1.94
*BetRedKings* -1.50 1.81 | +1.50 1.78
*LadBrokes* -1.50 1.85 | +1.50 1.88       
*32red* -1.50 1.94 | +1.50 1.86
*Noxwin* -1.50 1.89 | +1.50 1.86
*HeavenBet* -1.50 1.86 | +1.50 1.86

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Arsenal*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arsenal*

Performance - L-W-D-L-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-L

*Sunderland*

Performance - W-L-W-W-W-D-D
Last matches - W-L-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-W-D

*14/09/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Manchester City vs Stoke City*

*Manchester City*

Despite having their most recent Premier League match postponed Manchester City are in third in the table. They have that match in hand now while also being just three points off of Chelsea’s 57 points. With a better goal difference, they just need to keep pace with Chelsea and win the match in hand to go back into first.

After their midweek 2-0 home loss to Barcelona this is going to be a match they will look to bounce back and win convincingly. At the same time, they could be vulnerable and if Stoke score early it could be a tricky one. If Manchester City get an early goal, this could be another home blowout for them.

*Stoke City*

While not completely clear of the relegation battle Stoke City has been working their up the table and away from the bottom. They are currently in 14th place with 27 points, but still just three off of Sunderland in 18th.

Stoke has continued their trend of tough guy football and lead the league in most cards as well as most fouls. They currently average 13.3 fouls per game as well as having the fourth most tackles per game at 21.3. So far this season they have picked up the most yellow cards with 57 along with three reds.

Their last three matches have been positive in terms of results at least and have been unbeaten in all three. This includes their 2-1 home win over Manchester United followed by the 2-2 draw at Southampton and 1-1 draw at home to Swansea.

Still, their last clean sheet came back on December 12 with the 0-0 away draw against Hull City and since then they have been held goalless in three matches.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-2.00 1.93* | Away *+2.00 2.00*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 29%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.00 1.93 | +2.00 2.00
*Bet365* -2.00 1.92 | +2.00 2.00   
*10Bet* -2.00 1.90 | +2.00 1.99
*BetRedKings* -2.00 1.76 | +2.00 1.83
*LadBrokes* -2.00 1.97 | +2.00 1.77       
*32red* -2.00 1.91 | +2.00 1.97
*Noxwin* -2.00 1.84 | +2.00 1.92
*HeavenBet* -2.00 1.82 | +2.00 1.90

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Manchester City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-W-D-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-D-W

*Stoke City*

Performance - D-D-W-L-L-L-L
Last matches - D-D-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-L-L

*14/09/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 24, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Zenit St. Petersburg vs Borussia Dortmund*

On February 26 at 03:45 ( GMT+8 ), Greek powerhouse Olympiacos F.C. will host Manchester United for the first leg of their Champions League Round of 16. In this clash, The Τhrylos will not only attempt to bag the decisive first leg win, they will also try to record their first-ever victory against MUFC. Olympiacos failed to win in all of their four meetings with the Red Devils in the Champions League. Will it be different this time for the Greek club?

Match Schedule
Date: *02/26/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-2.00 2.02* | Away *+2.00 1.87*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.00 2.40 | +2.00 1.64
*Bet365* -2.00 2.02 | +2.00 1.87   
*10Bet* -2.00 2.33 | +2.00 1.57
*BetRedKings* -2.00 2.18 | +2.00 1.52
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* -2.00 2.37 | +2.00 1.60
*Noxwin* -2.00 2.28 | +2.00 1.59
*HeavenBet* -2.00 2.22 | +2.00 1.52

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Borussia Dortmund*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Zenit St. Petersburg*

Performance - L-L-W-L-W-L-W
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-L-D
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-D-L

*Borussia Dortmund*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last matches - L-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-W

*Last Meetings None*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Olympiacos vs Manchester United*

Borussia Dortmund almost won the Champions League trophy last year. However, their dreams were thwarted by fellow German club Bayern Munchen. On February 26, they will try to revive their bid for the highly coveted trophy by going up against Russia's Zenit St. Petersburg at the Stadion Petrovskij. These two clubs have never met each other, but looking at their UEFA records, the German team appears more experienced. Game starts at 01:00 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *02/26/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.07* | Away *+0.50 1.86*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.86
*Bet365* -0.50 2.05 | +0.50 1.85   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.82
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.90 | +0.50 1.70
*LadBrokes* -0.50 2.01 | +0.50 1.75       
*32red* -0.50 2.05 | +0.50 1.84
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.99 | +0.50 1.78
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.98 | +0.50 1.75

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Olympiacos*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Olympiacos*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-D

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-D-D-L-W-D-L
Last matches - W-D-D-L-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-D-L-L-L-W

*Last Meetings None*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 25, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Schalke 04 vs Real Madrid*

In last year's edition of Champions League, Real Madrid's Cristiano Ronaldo was hailed as the top scorer. However, that feat went to waste as his club fell to German side Borussia Dortmund. This 2014, Los Blancos will have a chance to redeem themselves as they face-off with another German club, Schalke. This is the first time that these two clubs will meet. Who's going to get the first piece of the cake? Match is on February 27, 03:45( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *02/27/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+1.50 1.71* | Away *-1.50 2.28*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 93%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.50 1.71 | -1.50 2.28
*Bet365* +1.50 1.92 | -1.50 2.00   
*10Bet* +1.50 1.68 | -1.50 2.19
*BetRedKings* +1.50 1.62 | -1.50 2.14
*LadBrokes* +1.50 1.81 | -1.50 1.92       
*32red* +1.50 1.72 | -1.50 2.19
*Noxwin* +1.50 1.64 | -1.50 2.16
*HeavenBet* +1.50 1.62 | -1.50 2.09

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Real Madrid*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Schalke 04*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-D

*Real Madrid*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-W-W

*Last Meetings None*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Galatasaray vs Chelsea*

In December last year, Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho said that he wanted his Chelsea to face Galatasaray in the Round of 16 of the UEFA Champions League, to give former Chelsea striker Didier Drogba the Stamford Bridge send off Mourinho believes Didier deserves. His wish now granted, Mourinho should focus first on making sure they are not sent off from Turk Telekom Arena with a loss on February 27 at 03:45 ( GMT+8 ) in this critical away game.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/27/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+0.50 1.96* | Away *-0.50 1.97*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.96 | -0.50 1.97
*Bet365* +0.50 1.95 | -0.50 1.97   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.90 | -0.50 1.98
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.83 | -0.50 1.86
*LadBrokes* +0.50 1.74 | -0.50 2.01       
*32red* +0.50 1.92 | -0.50 1.96
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.85 | -0.50 1.88
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.82 | -0.50 1.90

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Galatasaray*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Galatasaray*

Performance - W-D-D-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-L-D-W

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-L-D-W-W-D-W
Last matches - W-L-D-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-W

*Last Meetings None*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 26, 2014)

*English Premier League - Stoke City vs Arsenal*

*Stoke City*

Stoke managed to hold on for 70 minutes against Manchester City at the Etihad before finally conceding. This most recent loss broke a three match unbeaten run and also leaves them in 15th place on 27 points, still in the relegation battle.

*Arsenal*

Arsenal completely dominated in their weekend 4-1 home win over Sunderland. It was an emphatic response after their disappointing midweek Champions League loss. It also helped them keep pace with league leaders Chelsea as they sit in second just one point behind.

*Prediction*

My pick is an Arsenal win. I’m betting on them to continue their fine play from last weekend and be able to benefit from having a week rest. This should be especially helpful for Mesut Ozil.

If Stoke want to get anything out of this match they will need to be very well organized and not let themselves get stretched too thin. I would look for them to score from a set piece, particularly a corner, since Arsenal has been weak there this season.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+1.00 1.72* | Away *-1.00 2.26*
Performance
Home: 29%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 1.72 | -1.00 2.26
*Bet365* +1.00 2.05 | -1.00 1.85   
*10Bet* +1.00 1.69 | -1.00 2.16
*BetRedKings* +1.00 1.60 | -1.00 2.04
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.76 | -1.00 1.99       
*32red* +1.00 1.73 | -1.00 2.17
*Noxwin* +1.00 1.67 | -1.00 2.14
*HeavenBet* +1.00 1.64 | -1.00 2.07

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Arsenal*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Stoke City*

Performance - L-D-D-W-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-D-D-W-L-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-L-L

*Arsenal*

Performance - W-L-W-D-L-W-D
Last matches - W-L-W-D-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-L

*22/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Southampton vs Liverpool*

*Southampton*

Southampton might have problems at the back end of this season considering their current place in the league. While 9th is a good place to be, it means that there is very little to play for. Sure, the higher you finish the more money brought into the club, but for players it can be hard to get going in matches that don’t have much to really play for.

*Liverpool*

Liverpool’s season has only continued to get better. They are currently sitting at the top of the form table with 14 points from their last six matches. In this time they have scored 19 goals and allowed nine. However, they also have just one clean sheet in that time as well as giving up two or more goals in three matches.

*Prediction*

My pick is a Liverpool win, but much of this match is going to come down to how much Southampton really want to win. This could be a match that Southampton goes out and plays for their own pride, in which case they stand a very good chance of winning.

The way that Liverpool plays they can often tire themselves out in the first half. Southampton can definitely capitalize on this. In their previous meeting at Anfield the Saints came away as 1-0 winners and could do that again.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+0.50 1.85* | Away *-0.50 2.08*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.85 | -0.50 2.08
*Bet365* +0.50 1.85 | -0.50 2.05   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.85 | -0.50 2.03
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.71 | -0.50 1.89
*LadBrokes* +0.50 1.77 | -0.50 1.97       
*32red* +0.50 1.84 | -0.50 2.03
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.78 | -0.50 1.98
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.78 | -0.50 1.94

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Liverpool*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Southampton*

Performance - L-L-W-D-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-L-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-D-L

*Liverpool*

Performance - W-L-W-W-D-W-W
Last matches - W-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-W-L

*21/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## mirno (Feb 26, 2014)

Please check this really good betting forum with amazing free matches!


http://valuableinformations.bestforumonline.com/


----------



## alessandro (Feb 28, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga - Bayer Leverkusen vs FSV Mainz 05*

Bayer Leverkusen's effort to chase Bayern Munchen in the table will get a boost should Bayer secure the three points once they meet FSV Mainz 05. Bayer's campaign is currently hampered by their four consecutive defeats (three at home and one away), the most recent was falling to Wolfsburg, 3-1. Mainz isn't doing any better, with two consecutive matches wherein they finished goalless.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 2.35* | Away *+1.00 1.67*
Performance
Home: 29%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.35 | +1.00 1.67
*Bet365* -1.00 2.00  | +1.00 1.92   
*10Bet* -1.00 2.26 | +1.00 1.64
*BetRedKings* -1.00 2.14 | +1.00 1.54
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.91 | +1.00 1.83       
*32red* 
*Noxwin* -1.00 2.24 | +1.00 1.61
*HeavenBet* -1.00 2.16 | +1.00 1.58

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Bayer Leverkusen*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bayer Leverkusen*

Performance - L-L-L-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - L-L-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

*FSV Mainz 05*

Performance - D-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last matches - D-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-W-D

*21/09/2013 Last Meetings 4 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Germany Bundesliga - Bayern Munchen vs Schalke 04*

A 0-4 win at the HDI-Arena against Hannover 96 extended league leader Bayern Munchen's consecutive wins in Bundesliga to 14. The Bavarians will host Schalke 04 in a Bundesliga match, and Pep Guardiola's men are no doubt the favourites in this clash. Bayern and Schalke are 62-41 in terms of points in the table after 22 games.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-2.00 1.90* | Away *+2.00 2.03*
Performance
Home: 100%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.00 1.90 | +2.00 2.03
*Bet365* -2.00 1.90 | +2.00 2.02   
*10Bet* -2.00 1.88 | +2.00 2.00
*BetRedKings* -2.00 1.73 | +2.00 1.86
*LadBrokes* -2.00 1.83 | +2.00 1.90       
*32red* -2.00 1.87 | +2.00 2.00
*Noxwin* -2.00 1.81 | +2.00 1.94
*HeavenBet* -2.00 1.81 | +2.00 1.91

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Bayern Munchen*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

*Schalke 04*

Performance - L-D-W-W-W-W-L
Last matches - L-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-D

*21/09/2013 Last Meetings 4 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Feb 28, 2014)

mirno said:


> Please check this really good betting forum with amazing free matches!
> 
> 
> http://valuableinformations.bestforumonline.com/



i think your forum is private. 

i try your forum


----------



## alessandro (Mar 3, 2014)

*English FA Cup - Arsenal vs Everton*

It was always a draw match during the last three times Arsenal and Everton fought each other. When they face each other anew at the Emirates Stadium for the sixth round of the FA Cup, both teams hope to break the deadlock to their favour, but who will come out on top? One team must edge the other, whatever it takes, in order to advance to the next stage. Match is on March 8 at 20:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 1.78* | Away *+0.50 2.16*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.78 | +0.50 2.16
*Bet365* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.87   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.71 | +0.50 2.08
*BetRedKings* 
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.87 | +0.50 1.86       
*32red* 
*Noxwin* 
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.65 | +0.50 1.99

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Everton*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arsenal*

Performance - L-W-L-W-D-L-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-D-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-W-W

*Everton*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-L-W
Last matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-D-D

*08/12/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Chelsea vs Tottenham Hotspur*

Tottenham Hotspur are racing against time to make it to the top four. When they visit Chelsea at Stamford Bridge, they can't afford to lose yet another match and see themselves fall in the standings. The last two times the Spurs met the Blues, they managed to hold the powerhouse club to draw. Can they do it again on Chelsea's very own turf? The match is on March 09 at 01:30( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 2.02* | Away *+1.00 1.91*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.02 | +1.00 1.91
*Bet365* -1.00 2.00 | +1.00 1.90   
*10Bet* -1.00 2.00 | +1.00 1.89
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.86 | +1.00 1.74
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.79 | +1.00 1.95       
*32red* -1.00 1.99 | +1.00 1.85
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.94 | +1.00 1.82
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.91 | +1.00 1.81

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Chelsea*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-D-W-L-D-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-W-W

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-W-D
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-W-L

*28/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 4, 2014)

*Spain La Liga - Real Valladolid vs Barcelona*

Barcelona will look to maintain its perfect record in the Primera Division this season when it hosts lowly Real Valladolid on Saturday.

Gerardo Martino's side has won all seven of its league fixtures in the Primera Division so far, scoring 24 goals and conceding just five. By contrast, the visitors sit 16th in the table with just one win to their name, a 1-0 home victory over Getafe at the end of August.

By contrast, Valladolid is winless in the last four games and currently sits just two places and three points above the bottom three.

The hosts will again be without Lionel Messi, who is out for 2-to-3 weeks with the hamstring injury that he suffered in a win at Almeria shortly after scoring his 11th goal of the season.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+2.00 1.85* | Away *-2.00 2.08*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +2.00 1.85 | -2.00 2.08
*Bet365* +2.00 2.07 | -2.00 1.82   
*10Bet* +2.00 1.82 | -2.00 2.02
*BetRedKings* +2.00 1.74 | -2.00 1.96
*LadBrokes* +2.00 1.90 | -2.00 1.83       
*32red* 
*Noxwin* +2.00 1.77 | -2.00 1.99
*HeavenBet* +2.00 1.75 | -2.00 1.93

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Barcelona*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Valladolid*

Performance - D-D-L-D-D-W-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-D-D-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-D-L-L-L

*Barcelona*

Performance - W-L-W-W-D-W-W
Last matches - W-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-W-D

*05/10/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----
*Germany Bundesliga - Hannover 96 vs Bayer Leverkusen*

Christian Pander is likely to miss out after suffering with flu in midweek, with Konstantin Rausch likely to step in on the left-hand side of midfield. Manuel Schmiedebach was replaced in the 1-1 draw with Freiburg, but is set to be fit for the visit of Robin Dutt's men. Elsewhere, Lars Stindl is liketo to return to the starting line-up.

Robin Dutt is set to name a side with minimal changes from the side that drew with Genk in midweek. Daniel Schwaab is likely to be replaced by Manuel Friedrich at the heart of defence, while Omer Toprak misses out due to a back injury. Long-term casualties Rene Adler, Tranquillo Barnetta and Renato Augusto remain sidelined.

Hannover are going through a horrible run of form, while Leverkusen (midweek aside) have been impressive, sweeping aside the likes of Kaiserslautern and Hoffenheim with considerable ease. That said, Hannover will prove a toughter test, but I'd still expect Leverkusen to emerge victorious.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.85* | Away *0.00 2.05*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 29%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 2.26 | 0.00 1.72
*Bet365* 0.00 1.85 | 0.00 2.05   
*10Bet* 0.00 2.23 | 0.00 1.65
*BetRedKings* 0.00 2.08 | 0.00 1.65
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* 
*Noxwin* 0.00 2.18 | 0.00 1.64
*HeavenBet* 0.00 2.13 | 0.00 1.60

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Bayer Leverkusen*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Hannover 96*

Performance - D-L-L-L-D-W-W
Last Matches - D-L-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - L-D-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-W-L-D

*Bayer Leverkusen*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-W-W
Last matches - L-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-W-W

*28/09/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 5, 2014)

*Italy Serie A - Juventus vs Fiorentina*

In the second Serie A meeting of the season between Juventus and Fiorentina on March 10, 3:45( GMT+8 ) in Torino, the host remain the heavy favourites to win the clash following their 0-2 shutout of AC Milan. With a recent loss against Lazio (0-1), Fiorentina rest at fourth place of the Serie A table, 24 points behind Juve, but they are nonetheless capable of beating Juve and repeating the 4-2 win of Fiorentina in October of last year.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/09/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 1.65* | Away *+1.00 2.38*
Performance
Home: 93%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.65 | +1.00 2.38
*Bet365* -1.00 1.97 | +1.00 1.95   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.65 | +1.00 2.23
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.53 | +1.00 2.18
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.98 | +1.00 1.76       
*32red* -1.00 1.93 | +1.00 1.94
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.59 | +1.00 2.28
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.60 | +1.00 2.13

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Fiorentina*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Juventus*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-D-L-W

*Fiorentina*

Performance - L-D-D-W-L-W-W
Last matches - L-D-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-D-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-W-L-L-W-D

*20/10/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 4*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Italy Serie A - Napoli vs AS Roma*

AS Roma failed to collect all three points as they were held to a goalless draw by Inter on Sunday. Travelling to San Paolo ahead of their Serie A clash against Napoli on March 10, 03:45( GMT+8 ), Rudi Garcia's men are hungry to avenge their Coppa Italia defeat to Napoli (who won 5-3 on aggreggate in their last showdown) but are poor in away games. In their last five matches, the host team always bags the win.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/10/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *0.00 2.07* | Away *0.00 1.85*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.72 | 0.00 2.26
*Bet365* 0.00 2.07 | 0.00 1.85   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.68 | 0.00 2.17
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.58 | 0.00 2.08
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.98 | 0.00 1.77       
*32red* 0.00 2.05 | 0.00 1.82
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.65 | 0.00 2.16
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.63 | 0.00 2.08

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Napoli*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Napoli*

Performance - D-W-D-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - D-W-D-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-D-W-L-L-D

*AS Roma*

Performance - D-W-W-L-D-W-W
Last matches - D-W-W-L-D-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-W-L-D

*12/02/2014 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## achille (Mar 6, 2014)

alessandro said:


> *UEFA Champions League - Arsenal vs Bayern Munchen*
> 
> AC Milan are Italy's sole representative in the ongoing Champions League. They are hoping to advance but standing in their way are Spanish powerhouse Atletico Madrid which they will meet for the first time. In their respective national leagues, AC Milan are struggling while Atletico Madrid are going toe-to-toe with top teams, Barcelona and Real Madrid. Who are going to get the decisive first leg win? Match is on February 20 at 03:45( GMT+8 ).
> 
> ...



Two of them fighting. In history are many. From the point of view of their overall record. Bayern Munich are the Arsenal pressure wearer. The Champions League too. Eventually to end Arsenal's defeat. This is Bayern Munich:. Keep it up!


----------



## alessandro (Mar 6, 2014)

*English Premier League - W.B.A vs Manchester United*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+1.00 1.58* | Away *-1.00 2.53*
Performance
Home: 29%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 1.58 | -1.00 2.53
*Bet365* +1.00 1.82 | -1.00 2.07   
*10Bet* +1.00 1.55 | -1.00 2.51
*BetRedKings* +1.00 1.45 | -1.00 2.34
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.83 | -1.00 1.91       
*32red* +1.00 1.80 | -1.00 2.47
*Noxwin* +1.00 1.52 | -1.00 2.44
*HeavenBet* +1.00 1.50 | -1.00 2.39

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Manchester United*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*W.B.A*

Performance - D-D-L-D-L-D-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - D-D-D-D-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-D-L

*Manchester United*

Performance - L-W-D-D-L-W-D
Last matches - L-W-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-L

*28/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Cardiff City vs Fulham*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.31* | Away *+0.50 1.69*
Performance
Home: 21%
Away: 14%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.31 | +0.50 1.69
*Bet365* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.90   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.26 | +0.50 1.63
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.14 | +0.50 1.55
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.90 | +0.50 1.83       
*32red* -0.50 2.28 | +0.50 1.67
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.22 | +0.50 1.62
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.16 | +0.50 1.58

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Cardiff City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Cardiff City*

Performance - L-L-L-D-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-L-L-D-L-W
Last home matches - L-L-D-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-W

*Fulham*

Performance - L-D-L-D-L-L-L
Last matches - L-D-L-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-D-L-D-L-D

*28/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 7, 2014)

*English Premier League - Crystal Palace vs Southampton*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 2.07* | Away *0.00 1.92*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 2.75 | 0.00 1.50
*Bet365* 0.00 2.07 | 0.00 1.92   
*10Bet* 0.00 2.50 | 0.00 1.50
*BetRedKings* 0.00 2.44 | 0.00 1.42
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.87 | 0.00 1.86       
*32red* 0.00 2.63 | 0.00 1.58
*Noxwin* 0.00 2.56 | 0.00 1.48
*HeavenBet* 0.00 2.38 | 0.00 1.32

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Southampton*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - D-L-W-L-W-L-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-W-L

*Southampton*

Performance - L-L-L-W-D-W-D
Last matches - L-L-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - L-D-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-D-L

*28/09/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Norwich City vs Stoke City*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/08/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.60* | Away *0.00 2.49*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.60 | 0.00 2.49
*Bet365* 0.00 1.90 | 0.00 2.02   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.57 | 0.00 2.46
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.46 | 0.00 2.32
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.82 | 0.00 1.92       
*32red* 0.00 1.54 | 0.00 2.47
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.53 | 0.00 2.42
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.52 | 0.00 2.34

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Stoke City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Norwich City*

Performance - L-W-L-D-L-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-D-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-D

*Stoke City*

Performance - W-L-D-D-W-L-L
Last matches - W-L-D-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-L-L

*29/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 10, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Bayern Munchen vs Arsenal*

Bayern Munchen took first game versus Arsenal at the Emirates Stadium, the 2012-2013 European champs will try to go for a win in the second leg. The Gunners haven't had any luck in all their two-legged UEFA matches with Bayern. It seems the result won't change given that Bayern already have a two-goal lead and they will be playing at home. Match is on March 12 at 03:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/12/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.50 2.00* | Away *+1.50 1.92*
Performance
Home: 100%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.50 1.78 | +1.50 2.17
*Bet365* -1.50 2.00 | +1.50 1.92   
*10Bet* -1.50 1.75 | +1.50 2.11
*BetRedKings* -1.50 1.71 | +1.50 2.08
*LadBrokes* -1.50 1.84 | +1.50 1.89       
*32red* -1.50 1.76 | +1.50 2.13
*Noxwin* -1.50 1.71 | +1.50 2.08
*HeavenBet* -1.50 1.69 | +1.50 2.02

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Bayern Munchen*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

*Arsenal*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-D-L
Last matches - W-L-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-W-W-W

*19/02/2014 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Atletico Madrid vs AC Milan*

AC Milan suffered a major setback in their Champions League 1st leg after bowing to Atletico Madrid, 0-1, because of a late game collapse. Come March 12, coach Clarence Seedorf's wards have the chance to make things right. However, this time, they'll be starting from a deeper hole as they are down in aggregate score. Plus, they will also face a club playing at home, backed by their fans. Match starts at 03:45( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/12/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 1.76* | Away *+1.00 2.20*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.76 | +1.00 2.20
*Bet365* -1.00 2.10 | +1.00 1.82   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.76 | +1.00 2.16
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.71 | +1.00 2.08
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.78 | +1.00 1.96       
*32red* -1.00 1.76 | +1.00 2.13
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.71 | +1.00 2.08
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.70 | +1.00 2.07

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *AC Milan*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atletico Madrid*

Performance - W-D-L-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - W-D-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-L-W

*AC Milan*

Performance - L-L-W-L-W-L-D
Last matches - L-L-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-L-L

*19/02/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 11, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Barcelona vs Manchester City*

Manchester City are on the verge of getting eliminated from the UEFA Champions League competition following a 0-2 home loss versus Barcelona. Samir Nasri and Jesus Navas believe City can still turn things around. The odds are not in their favour - playing as visitors, they are behind on aggregate and facing a team that features Lionel Messi. Match is on March 13 at 03:45( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/13/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 1.82* | Away *+1.00 2.12*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.82 | +1.00 2.12
*Bet365* -1.00 1.80 | +1.00 2.15   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.80 | +1.00 2.10
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.73 | +1.00 2.04
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.86 | +1.00 1.87       
*32red* -1.00 1.78 | +1.00 2.12
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.73 | +1.00 2.04
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.73 | +1.00 2.01

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Barcelona*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Barcelona*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-W-W

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-D-L
Last matches - L-W-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-D-W

*18/02/2014 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Paris Saint Germain vs Bayer Leverkusen*

Paris Saint-Germain convincingly trashed Bayer Leverkusen at Bay Arena, 0-4. When the Parisians return to Parc des Princes for the 2nd leg match of the Champions League round of 16, the French powerhouse will have a very comfortable lead. Being on a 0-4 deficit is no doubt a difficult situation for Bayer but upsets have happened before and it can happen anytime. Will Bayer pull off a miracle? Match is on March 13, 03:45( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/13/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.50 2.11* | Away *+1.50 1.83*
Performance
Home: 93%
Away: 21%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.50 2.11 | +1.50 1.83
*Bet365* -1.50 1.85 | +1.50 2.07   
*10Bet* -1.50 2.05 | +1.50 1.80
*BetRedKings* -1.50 2.02 | +1.50 1.74
*LadBrokes* -1.50 1.80 | +1.50 1.94       
*32red* -1.50 2.10| +1.50 1.78
*Noxwin* -1.50 2.02 | +1.50 1.74
*HeavenBet* -1.50 1.96 | +1.50 1.74

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Paris Saint Germain*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Paris Saint Germain*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-W-D

*Bayer Leverkusen*

Performance - D-L-L-L-L-L-W
Last matches - D-L-L-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-L-W

*18/02/2014 Last Meetings 4 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 12, 2014)

*Spain La Liga - Getafe vs Granada*

Getafe will play against Granada on Friday March 14, 2014 (3/14/2014) for Spanish Primera Division at 20:00 (New York time).
Upcoming games for Getafe will be against Granada on March 14, Athletic on March 22, and against Villarreal on March 27.
Granada has played its last previous games against Valencia on Feb. 23 where they lost 1-2, Athletic on Feb. 28 in which they lost with a final score of 0-4, and last game played against Villarreal on March 8 in which Granada won with a final score of 2-0.
Upcoming games for Granada will be against Getafe on March 14, Elche on March 22, and against Atletico on March 26.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/15/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.14* | Away *+0.50 1.80*
Performance
Home: 21%
Away: 29%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.14 | +0.50 1.80
*Bet365* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 2.05   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.10 | +0.50 1.76
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.69
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.77 | +0.50 1.97       
*32red* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 2.03
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.06 | +0.50 1.71
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.01 | +0.50 1.70

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Getafe*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Getafe*

Performance - L-D-D-L-L-D-L
Last Matches - L-D-D-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-D-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-L-L

*Granada*

Performance - W-L-L-W-L-L-L
Last matches - W-L-L-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-D-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*20/10/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Spain La Liga - Villarreal vs Athletic Bilbao*

Villarreal's Camp El Madrigal hasn't really been friendly with Athletic Bilbao over the last 10 years. On March 18, the Lions will again try to grab a win here as they visit The Yellow Submarine for the 28th game week of La Liga. Athletic Bilbao won in their last meeting. However, their head-to-head total has Villarreal owning the Lions at 13W-7D-7L.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/18/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 1.95* | Away *+0.50 1.95*
Performance
Home: 36%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.28 | +0.50 1.71
*Bet365* -0.50 1.95 | +0.50 1.95   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.17 | +0.50 1.68
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.14 | +0.50 1.62
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.86 | +0.50 1.87       
*32red* -0.50 1.92 | +0.50 1.92
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.18 | +0.50 1.65
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.08 | +0.50 1.63

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Athletic Bilbao*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Villarreal*

Performance - L-D-W-L-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-D-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-D-W

*Athletic Bilbao*

Performance - D-W-W-L-D-D-L
Last matches - D-W-W-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-L-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-L-L

*21/10/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 13, 2014)

*English Premier League - Manchester United vs Liverpool*

David Moyes and his Manchester United squad are racing desperately to advance in the EPL standing. One team that will try to thwart them in their mission are Liverpool which they will meet on March 16. Although the Red Devils outnumbered Liverpool when it comes to their total head-to-head wins, Liverpool have the better form. Can Manchester United climb their way to the top? Match is at 21:30 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *0.00 1.83* | Away *0.00 2.11*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.83 | 0.00 2.11
*Bet365* 0.00 1.80 | 0.00 2.10   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.80 | 0.00 2.11
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.66 | 0.00 1.95
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.78 | 0.00 1.96       
*32red* 0.00 1.80 | 0.00 2.08
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.74 | 0.00 22.04
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.73 | 0.00 2.02

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Liverpool*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-L-W-D-D-L-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-D-D-L
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-L-L

*Liverpool*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-D-W
Last matches - W-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-W-W

*25/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Tottenham Hotspur vs Arsenal*

Just when people thought that Tottenham Hotspur have already found their form in order to climb back in the EPL standings, they collapsed against Chelsea, 4-0. The Spurs will have another shot at better league placing as they face off with Arsenal, also in desperate need of three points. Both teams have shown inconsistencies in their past matches. Who will come out on top? Witness the clash on March 17 at 00:00 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *0.00 1.80* | Away *0.00 2.10*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 2.23 | 0.00 1.74
*Bet365* 0.00 1.80 | 0.00 2.10   
*10Bet* 0.00 2.19 | 0.00 1.67
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.98 | 0.00 1.64
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.98 | 0.00 1.76       
*32red* 0.00 1.90 | 0.00 1.79
*Noxwin* 0.00 2.06 | 0.00 1.72
*HeavenBet* 0.00 2.09 | 0.00 1.62

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Arsenal*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Tottenham Hotspur*

Performance - L-W-W-L-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-D-W

*Arsenal*

Performance - D-W-L-W-L-W-D
Last matches - D-W-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-D-W-W

*04/01/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 14, 2014)

*English Premier League - Aston Villa vs Chelsea*

Chelsea have been very busy to stay atop lately leading the league table, don't expect them to slow down. When they visit Aston Villa on March 16 at 01:30( GMT+8 ), expect them to have the same mentality but on the other hand, don't expect the Villas to give those points easily as they too are desperate for victories since they are not yet safe from relegation.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/15/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+1.00 1.98* | Away *-1.00 1.95*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 1.98 | -1.00 1.95
*Bet365* +1.00 1.97 | -1.00 1.95   
*10Bet* +1.00 1.97 | -1.00 1.91
*BetRedKings* +1.00 1.81 | -1.00 1.78
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.90 | -1.00 1.83       
*32red* +1.00 1.95 | -1.00 1.92
*Noxwin* +1.00 1.89 | -1.00 1.86
*HeavenBet* +1.00 1.89 | -1.00 1.84

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Chelsea*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Aston Villa*

Performance - W-L-D-L-L-W-D
Last Matches - W-L-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-L-D
Last away matches - L-D-L-D-W-L

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-W-D-W-L-D-W
Last matches - W-W-D-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-D-W-W

*21/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Hull City vs Manchester City*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/15/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+1.00 1.91* | Away *-1.00 2.02*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 1.91 | -1.00 2.02
*Bet365* +1.00 1.92 | -1.00 2.00   
*10Bet* +1.00 1.89 | -1.00 2.00
*BetRedKings* +1.00 1.76 | -1.00 1.83
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.76 | -1.00 1.99       
*32red* +1.00 1.91 | -1.00 1.97
*Noxwin* +1.00 1.84 | -1.00 1.91
*HeavenBet* +1.00 1.81 | -1.00 1.91

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Manchester City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Hull City*

Performance - W-L-W-W-D-L-W
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-D-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-D-L
Last away matches - W-D-W-L-W-L

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-L-W-W-L-W-D
Last matches - L-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-D

*31/08/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Mar 17, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Manchester United vs Olympiacos*

Of all the eight pairings in this year's Champions League, Manchester United were the only away side who finished with a loss during the first leg of the round of 16. Moving to the Old Trafford for the 2nd leg, the Red Devils need at least 3 goals to qualify against Olympiacos. Can David Moyes’s men survive with peer pressure on their home ground? Match starts on March 20 at 03:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/19/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 1.85* | Away *+1.00 2.08*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.85 | +1.00 2.08
*Bet365* -1.00 1.82 | +1.00 2.07   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.81 | +1.00 2.08
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.76 | +1.00 2.00
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.99 | +1.00 1.76       
*32red* -1.00 1.82 | +1.00 2.06
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.76 | +1.00 2.00
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.75 | +1.00 1.99

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Olympiacos*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - L-W-L-W-D-D-L
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-D-D
Last home matches - L-D-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-L-L

*Olympiacos*

Performance - W-L-L-W-W-W-D
Last matches - W-L-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-W-W

*25/02/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Real Madrid vs Schalke 04*

After scoring six goals in their road win against Schalke 04, it seems that Real Madrid are poised to advance to the quarterfinals of the Champions League. On March 19, Los Blancos will have the chance to end Schalke's UCL journey as they meet at Estadio Santiago Bernabéu. Cristiano Ronaldo and his team have the advantage of both away goals and home ground. Can Schalke stage an upset? Match starts at 03:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/19/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-2.00 2.04* | Away *+2.00 1.89*
Performance
Home: 93%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.00 2.04 | +2.00 1.89
*Bet365* -2.00 2.00 | +2.00 1.90   
*10Bet* -2.00 1.99 | +2.00 1.85
*BetRedKings* -2.00 1.93 | +2.00 1.89
*LadBrokes* -2.00 2.04 | +2.00 1.89       
*32red* -2.00 2.04 | +2.00 1.89
*Noxwin* -2.00 2.04 | +2.00 1.89
*HeavenBet* -2.00 2.04 | +2.00 1.89

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Real Madrid*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Madrid*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-D

*Schalke 04*

Performance - W-W-L-L-D-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-L-L

*26/02/2014 Last Meetings 6 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Mar 18, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Chelsea vs Galatasaray*

Chelsea and Galatasaray settled for a draw during the first leg match of their Champions League round of 16 pairing at the Türk Telekom Arena. Chelsea have the advantage over the Turkish as they were able to snatch one goal on the road. It is hard to write off Didier Drogba and his club just yet considering how the February 27 match was played. The 2nd leg match is scheduled for March 19 at 03:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/19/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 1.64* | Away *+1.00 2.44*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.64 | +1.00 2.44
*Bet365* -1.00 1.92 | +1.00 2.00   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.60 | +1.00 2.33
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.56 | +1.00 2.34
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.84 | +1.00 1.89       
*32red* -1.00 1.62 | +1.00 2.40
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.56 | +1.00 2.34
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.55 | +1.00 2.22

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Galatasaray*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chelsea*

Performance - L-W-W-D-W-L-D
Last Matches - L-W-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-D-W

*Galatasaray*

Performance - D-W-D-D-W-D-D
Last matches - D-W-D-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-D-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-D-D-W-D-L

*26/02/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Borussia Dortmund vs Zenit St. Petersburg*

Last year's Champions League runner-up Borussia Dortmund are on the verge of advancing to the last eight of this year's UCL hostilities. In the first leg-match with Russian club Zenit St.Petersburg, Dortmund were able to snatch away the decisive victory via a 2-4 win to get the aggregate advantage. Come March 20, Dortmund will try to seal the series and push their way to the European trophy. Kick-off at 03:45(GMT+8).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/20/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.50 1.92* | Away *+1.50 2.01*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 21%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.50 1.92 | +1.50 2.01
*Bet365* -1.50 1.90 | +1.50 2.02   
*10Bet* -1.50 1.90 | +1.50 1.99
*BetRedKings* -1.50 1.82 | +1.50 1.93
*LadBrokes* -1.50 1.89| +1.50 1.85       
*32red* -1.50 1.88 | +1.50 1.99
*Noxwin* -1.50 1.82 | +1.50 1.93
*HeavenBet* -1.50 1.82 | +1.50 1.90

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Borussia Dortmund*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Borussia Dortmund*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

*Zenit St. Petersburg*

Performance - L-D-L-L-L-W-L
Last matches - L-D-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-L-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-L-D

*25/02/2014 Last Meetings 4 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Mar 19, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga - FSV Mainz 05 vs Bayern Munchen*

Mainz's turn to try and stop rampaging Bayern Munchen

Bayern Munchen continue to roll and on the 26th game week of the Bundesliga season, FSV Mainz 05 will try to put an end to it. Both teams are coming from big victories. Pep Guardiola's side walloped top four aspirant Bayer Leverkusen while coach Thomas Tuchel's lads trashed TSG Hoffenheim. Mainz haven't won against Bayern since April of 2012. Will this time be different? Watch the match live on March 22 at 22:30 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/22/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+2.00 1.68* | Away *-2.00 2.33*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 93%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +2.00 1.68 | -2.00 2.33
*Bet365* +2.00 1.87 | -2.00 2.02   
*10Bet* 
*BetRedKings* +2.00 1.54 | -2.00 2.16
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* +2.00 1.58 | -2.00 2.17
*Noxwin* +2.00 1.60 | -2.00 2.24
*HeavenBet* +2.00 1.54 | -2.00 2.23

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Bayern Munchen*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*FSV Mainz 05*

Performance - W-D-W-D-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-W-W

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

*19/10/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premiere League - Chelsea vs Arsenal*

Arsenal looking to halt Chelsea at Stamford Bridge

Aston Villa pulling off a surprise win against Jose Mourinho's nine-man team behind Fabian Delph’s goal is a huge blow to Chelsea FC's English Premier League title hopes. Hosting Arsenal on March 22 at 20:45( GMT+8 ), Chelsea are determined not to drop any more points to stay atop the table. Arsenal last won at Stamford Bridge on October 2011 with a 3-5 scoreline. Can Arsène Wenger's men deny the host a victory?

Match Schedule
Date: *03/22/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 1.91* | Away *+0.50 2.02*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.91 | +0.50 2.02
*Bet365* -0.50 1.90 | +0.50 2.00   
*10Bet* 
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.75 | +0.50 1.85
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.79 | +0.50 1.95       
*32red* -0.50 1.88 | +0.50 1.99
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 1.93
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.78 | +0.50 1.91

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Chelsea*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-L-W-W-D-W-L
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-D-W

*Arsenal*

Performance - W-D-W-L-W-L-W
Last matches - W-D-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-L-L-D-W

*23/12/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Mar 21, 2014)

*English Premier League - Manchester City vs Fulham*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/22/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-2.00 1.72* | Away *+2.00 2.26*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 29%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.00 1.72 | +2.00 2.26
*Bet365* -2.00 1.97 | +2.00 1.95   
*10Bet* -2.00 1.70 | +2.00 2.14
*BetRedKings* -2.00 1.58 | +2.00 2.06
*LadBrokes* -2.00 1.81 | +2.00 1.92       
*32red* -2.00 1.63 | +2.00 2.08
*Noxwin* -2.00 1.65 | +2.00 2.16
*HeavenBet* -2.00 1.64 | +2.00 2.05

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Fulham*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-L-L-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-D-W-W-W

*Fulham*

Performance - W-L-L-D-L-D-L
Last matches - W-L-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-L-L-L-L-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-L-D-L

*21/12/2013 Last Meetings 4 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Newcastle United vs Crystal Palace*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/22/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 1.86* | Away *+0.50 2.07*
Performance
Home: 36%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.86 | +0.50 2.07
*Bet365* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 2.07   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 2.07
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.70 | +0.50 1.90
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.79 | +0.50 1.95       
*32red* -0.50 1.84 | +0.50 2.03
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.77 | +0.50 1.99
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.75 | +0.50 1.98

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Newcastle United*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Newcastle United*

Performance - L-W-W-L-L-L-D
Last Matches - L-W-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-L-L-L
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-W-L

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - D-L-D-L-W-L-W
Last matches - D-L-D-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - D-D-L-L-L-W

*21/12/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 24, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga - Borussia Dortmund vs Schalke 04*

Battle for second best in Schalke-Dortmund tussle

It will be a battle for the number two spot in Bundesliga table as Borussia Dortmund host Schalke 04 on March 26 at 03:00( GMT +8 ) at the Signal Iduna Park. Schalke and Dortmund are prominently trailing Bayern Munchen, which put up a massive lead to secure the top spot. The two teams split the last two meetings with Dortmund being the most recent winner.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/26/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 1.97* | Away *+1.00 1.96*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.97 | +1.00 1.96
*Bet365* -1.00 1.95 | +1.00 1.95   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.92 | +1.00 1.92
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.80 | +1.00 1.79
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* -1.00 1.69 | +1.00 2.20
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.86 | +1.00 1.89
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.85 | +1.00 1.85

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Borussia Dortmund*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Borussia Dortmund*

Performance - W-L-L-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-L-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-W

*Schalke 04*

Performance - W-L-W-W-L-L-D
Last matches - W-L-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

*26/10/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Spain La Liga - Sevilla vs Real Madrid*

Real Madrid look to pad lead in match with Sevilla

Real Madrid could use the three points available in the match with Sevilla to add to their table lead in the Spanish La Liga. Should Sevilla win, this will improve their chances for at least a UEFA Europa League slot. Sevilla won the last time Real Madrid paid them a visit here.

Match Schedule
Date: *03/27/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+1.00 1.92* | Away *-1.00 2.01*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 1.92 | -1.00 2.01
*Bet365* +1.00 1.90 | -1.00 2.00   
*10Bet* +1.00 1.90 | -1.00 1.94
*BetRedKings* +1.00 1.81 | -1.00 1.88
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.96 | -1.00 1.78       
*32red* +1.00 1.90 | -1.00 1.95
*Noxwin* +1.00 1.84 | -1.00 1.91
*HeavenBet* +1.00 1.82 | -1.00 1.86

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Real Madrid*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sevilla*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-D-L

*Real Madrid*

Performance - L-W-W-W-D-W-W
Last matches - L-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-D

*30/10/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 7*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 25, 2014)

*English Premier League - Arsenal vs Swansea City*
Arsenal out to continue mastery of Swans

Arsenal are racing to reclaim the top spot and one team that would be collateral damage to Arsenal's title push is Swansea City. Arsene Wenger's side has every advantage against the Swans. Whether in terms of form or history, Arsenal are clearly the favourites in this match. Garry Monk's side succumbed to Arsenal in their last three encounters where they scored only one goal in total. Match is on March 26 at 03:45( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/26/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 1.97* | Away *+1.00 1.77*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.95 | +1.00 1.99
*Bet365* -1.00 1.92 | +1.00 2.00   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.91 | +1.00 1.97
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.76 | +1.00 1.83
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.97 | +1.00 1.77       
*32red* -1.00 1.91 | +1.00 1.97
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.84 | +1.00 1.91
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.84 | +1.00 1.89

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Arsenal*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arsenal*

Performance - L-W-D-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-D

*Swansea City*

Performance - L-L-D-L-L-D-L
Last matches - L-L-D-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-D-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-D-L

*28/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Manchester United vs Manchester City*

Reeling Red Devils in tough spot come Manchester Derby

Manchester United's season is not the kind they envisioned for themselves in a year they are supposedly making a strong title-defence. On the 28th game week of the EPL season, the Red Devils will try to snatch a morale-boosting win versus Manchester City, a team which is in contention for the 2013-14 Premier League title. City beat United twice in their last two meetings. Match is on March 26 at 03:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *03/26/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *0.00 2.49* | Away *0.00 1.61*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 2.49 | 0.00 1.61
*Bet365* 0.00 2.02 | 0.00 1.90   
*10Bet* 0.00 2.40 | 0.00 1.54
*BetRedKings* 0.00 2.26 | 0.00 1.48
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.93 | 0.00 1.80       
*32red* 0.00 2.43 | 0.00 1.53
*Noxwin* 0.00 2.38 | 0.00 1.54
*HeavenBet* 0.00 2.29 | 0.00 1.50

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Manchester United*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-W-L-W-L-W-D
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-D-L

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-W-L
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-W-W-W

*22/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 26, 2014)

*English Premier League - West Ham United vs Hull City*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/27/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *0.00 1.697* | Away *0.00 2.33*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.69 | 0.00 2.33
*Bet365* 0.00 2.05 | 0.00 1.87   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.65 | 0.00 2.23
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.54 | 0.00 2.14
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.86 | 0.00 1.87       
*32red* 0.00 1.66 | 0.00 2.31
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.61 | 0.00 2.24
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.60 | 0.00 2.13

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Hull City*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*West Ham United*

Performance - L-L-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-L-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-W-L

*Hull City*

Performance - W-L-W-L-W-W-D
Last matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-W-L-W-L

*28/09/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Liverpool vs Sunderland*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/27/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-2.50 2.29* | Away *+2.50 1.71*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 21%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.50 2.29 | +2.50 1.71
*Bet365* -2.50 2.05 | +2.50 1.87   
*10Bet* -2.50 2.19 | +2.50 1.67
*BetRedKings* -2.50 2.06 | +2.50 1.59
*LadBrokes* -2.50 1.97 | +2.50 1.77       
*32red* -2.50 2.25 | +2.50 1.61
*Noxwin* -2.50 2.14 | +2.50 1.66
*HeavenBet* -2.50 2.09 | +2.50 1.62

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Liverpool*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Liverpool*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-D

*Sunderland*

Performance - L-D-L-L-L-W-L
Last matches - L-D-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-D

*29/09/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 27, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga - Schalke 04 vs Hertha Berlin*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/29/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 2.31* | Away *+1.00 1.69*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 29%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.31 | +1.00 1.69
*Bet365* -1.00 1.95 | +1.00 1.95   
*10Bet* 
*BetRedKings* -1.00 2.12 | +1.00 1.56
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* -1.00 2.08 | +1.00 1.63
*Noxwin* -1.00 2.20 | +1.00 1.63
*HeavenBet* -1.00 2.19 | +1.00 1.57

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Schalke 04*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Schalke 04*

Performance - D-W-L-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - D-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-L-W-W

*Hertha Berlin*

Performance - L-L-L-D-D-W-L
Last matches - L-L-L-D-D-W
Last home matches - L-L-D-L-L-D
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-L-L

*02/11/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Germany Bundesliga 2 - Dynamo Dresden vs SV Sandhausen*

Match Schedule
Date: *03/29/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 1.89* | Away *+0.50 2.03*
Performance
Home: 29%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.89 | +0.50 2.03
*Bet365* -0.50 1.87 | +0.50 1.97   
*10Bet* 
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.73 | +0.50 1.82
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* -0.50 1.79 | +0.50 1.88
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.83 | +0.50 1.92
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.80 | +0.50 1.89

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *SV Sandhausen*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Dynamo Dresden*

Performance - D-D-L-D-D-L-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-D-D-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-D-L-D-L

*SV Sandhausen*

Performance - W-W-W-L-D-L-L
Last matches - W-W-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-D-D

*19/10/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Mar 31, 2014)

*Spain La Liga - Granada vs Levante*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 1.84* | Away *+0.50 2.11*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.84 | +0.50 2.11
*Bet365* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 2.10   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.81 | +0.50 2.09
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.72 | +0.50 1.97
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.84 | +0.50 1.89       
*32red* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 2.07
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.75 | +0.50 2.00
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.74 | +0.50 2.00

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Granada*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Granada*

Performance - L-W-D-W-L-L-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-L-L

*Levante*

Performance - L-D-L-L-W-D-W
Last matches - L-D-L-L-W-D
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - D-L-D-D-L-W

*03/11/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Spain La Liga - Real Betis vs Malaga*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/01/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.12* | Away *+0.50 1.83*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.12 | +0.50 1.83
*Bet365* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 2.07   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.09 | +0.50 1.77
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.99 | +0.50 1.70
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.91 | +0.50 1.83       
*32red* -0.50 2.08 | +0.50 1.81
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.74
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.71

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Real Betis*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Betis*

Performance - W-L-L-D-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-L-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-W-L

*Malaga*

Performance - L-W-L-W-D-D-L
Last matches - L-W-L-W-D-D
Last home matches - L-L-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-L-L

*03/11/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 1, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid*

Atletico Madrid and Barcelona extend their rivalry beyond the quest for the La Liga title as they face one another in the Champions League quarterfinals. The last three meetings between them ended up in draw. Will the trend finally be broken in the European stage? Match is on April 2 at 02:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *04/02/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 2.05* | Away *+1.00 1.90*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 93%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.05 | +1.00 1.90
*Bet365* -1.00 2.02 | +1.00 1.90   
*10Bet* -1.00 2.00 | +1.00 1.89
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.94 | +1.00 1.81
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.88 | +1.00 1.85       
*32red* -1.00 2.00 | +1.00 1.89
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.94 | +1.00 1.81
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.91 | +1.00 1.81

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Barcelona*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Barcelona*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-D

*Atletico Madrid*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-L

*11/01/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Manchester United vs Bayern Munchen*

Manchester United had a hard time beating Olympiacos in the Round of 16. Come the quarterfinals, the English club need to double their efforts as they were drawn with last year's champion Bayern Munchen, which recently captured their 24th Bundesliga title in record time. For David Moyes, the UEFA Champions League might be their last chance for trophy and vindication, but can they pull an upset? Match is on April 2 at 02:45( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *04/02/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+1.00 2.13* | Away *-1.00 1.83*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 86%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 2.13 | -1.00 1.83
*Bet365* +1.00 1.82 | -1.00 2.10   
*10Bet* +1.00 2.10 | -1.00 1.72
*BetRedKings* +1.00 2.06 | -1.00 1.72
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.96 | -1.00 1.78       
*32red* +1.00 2.10 | -1.00 1.80
*Noxwin* +1.00 2.06 | -1.00 1.72
*HeavenBet* +1.00 2.01 | -1.00 1.67

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Manchester United*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-L-W-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - W-L-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-D-L

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - D-W-W-W-D-W-W
Last matches - D-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-W

*07/04/2010 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 3, 2014)

*English Premier League - Newcastle United vs Manchester United*

Can MU force Newcastle to another scoreless match?

Newcastle United continue to slump, suffering shutout defeats one after another in the hands of their opponents recently. Newcastle was 0-3 versus Everton and 4-0 against Southampton. Hosting Manchester United on April 5, 22:00 ( GMT+8 ), can Alan Pardew's side finally end their scoring drought versus David Moyes' side? Manchester recently look solid on away games after three straight Premier League away wins, making Manchester United the favourites to win this clash.

Match Schedule
Date: *04/05/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+0.50 1.91* | Away *-0.50 2.02*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.91 | -0.50 2.02
*Bet365* +0.50 1.90 | -0.50 2.00   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.89 | -0.50 2.00
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.75 | -0.50 1.84
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* +0.50 1.91 | -0.50 1.97
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.83 | -0.50 1.92
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.81 | -0.50 1.91

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Manchester United*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Newcastle United*

Performance - L-L-W-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-D-W

*Manchester United*

Performance - D-W-L-W-W-L-W
Last matches - D-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-D-L

*07/12/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Germany Bundesliga - Augsburg vs Bayern Munchen*

Bayern Munchen look to collect more wins, take Augsburg

Having won the Bundesliga already on match week 27, Bayern Munchen will head to Augsburg looking to wrap up the last six remaining games. Augsburg, in all of their seven previous meetings with Bayern Munchen, is yet to win against the champions. But after being held to a 3-3 draw with Hoffenheim, Pep Guardiola's side won't be taking it easy against Augsburg.

Match Schedule
Date: *04/05/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+1.50 1.82* | Away *-1.50 2.12*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.50 1.82 | -1.50 2.12
*Bet365* +1.50 2.02 | -1.50 1.87   
*10Bet* +1.50 1.80 | -1.50 2.05
*BetRedKings* +1.50 1.66 | -1.50 1.95
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* +1.50 1.70 | -1.50 1.97
*Noxwin* +1.50 1.74 | -1.50 2.04
*HeavenBet* +1.50 1.73 | -1.50 1.96

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Bayern Munchen*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Augsburg*

Performance - L-L-D-L-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-L-D-L-W-D
Last home matches - L-L-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-D

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - D-D-W-W-W-D-W
Last matches - D-D-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-W-W

*04/12/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 4, 2014)

*Spain La Liga - Real Sociedad vs Real Madrid*

Real Sociedad set to challenge Real Madrid

Real Madrid finally ended a rare run of two consecutive defeats with a powerful 5-0 victory over Rayo Vallecano. On April 6, Carlo Ancelotti's side will be looking to collect all three points against Real Sociedad to keep their team within reach of La Liga pacesetters Atletico Madrid and Barcelona. In their last meeting in Estadio Municipal de Anoeta, Real Sociedad managed a 3-3 draw against Real Madrid.

Match Schedule
Date: *04/06/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+1.00 1.92* | Away *-1.00 2.02*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 1.92 | -1.00 2.02
*Bet365* +1.00 1.90 | -1.00 2.02   
*10Bet* +1.00 1.86 | -1.00 1.97
*BetRedKings* +1.00 1.78 | -1.00 1.90
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.95 | -1.00 1.78       
*32red* +1.00 1.88 | -1.00 1.99
*Noxwin* +1.00 1.82 | -1.00 1.94
*HeavenBet* +1.00 1.80 | -1.00 1.89

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Real Madrid*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Sociedad*

Performance - D-W-L-W-L-L-W
Last Matches - D-W-L-W-L-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-W-L-L

*Real Madrid*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-W-W-W

*09/11/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 5*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Everton vs Arsenal*

Everton home streak on the line in Arsenal visit

Despite being thrashed 6-0 at Chelsea and having drawn with Swansea (2-2) and Manchester City (1-1) at the Emirates Stadium, Arsene Wenger's side still has a shot to win the Premier League title. Facing the in-form team of Roberto Martinez on April 6 at 20:30( GMT+8 ), can Arsenal end Everton's eight-game win streak at home? A win for Everton will result in a point closer to Arsenal, a top four finish and a Champions League spot.

Match Schedule
Date: *04/06/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.42* | Away *+0.50 1.63*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.42 | +0.50 1.63
*Bet365* -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.85   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.30 | +0.50 1.58
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.22 | +0.50 1.51
*LadBrokes* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.72       
*32red* -0.50 2.39 | +0.50 1.54
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.32 | +0.50 1.58
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.20 | +0.50 1.54

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Everton*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Everton*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-L-L

*Arsenal*

Performance - D-D-L-W-D-W-L
Last matches - D-D-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-D

*08/03/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 7, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Borussia Dortmund vs Real Madrid*

Real Madrid to complete revenge on Borussia Dortmund

Real Madrid edged their visitors, Dortmund in the first leg of the Champions League quarterfinals. 2nd leg will be held at Dortmund's own Signal Iduna Park where the Spanish club will try to avenge last year’s lost in the UCL. Iker Casillas made the biggest difference for Real Madrid in that 3-0 win recently while Borussia Dortmund was largely affected by the absence of Robert Lewandowski. Match is on April 9 at 02:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *04/09/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+0.50 1.76* | Away *-0.50 2.20*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.76 | -0.50 2.20
*Bet365* +0.50 2.02 | -0.50 1.90   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.73 | -0.50 2.10
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.71 | -0.50 2.08
*LadBrokes* +0.50 1.84 | -0.50 1.89       
*32red* +0.50 1.85 | -0.50 1.90
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.71 | -0.50 2.08
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.67 | -0.50 2.01

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Real Madrid*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Borussia Dortmund*

Performance - W-L-W-D-W-L-L
Last Matches - W-L-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

*Real Madrid*

Performance - W-W-W-L-L-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-W-W

*02/04/2014 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Chelsea vs Paris Saint Germain*

Chelsea in survival mode back at home

Chelsea suffered a stinging 3-1 defeat at the hands of Paris Saint-Germain in the 1st leg of the Champions League quarterfinals. They’ll head back to Stamford Bridge a week after to make comeback in front of Chelsea’s home fans. After the match, Jose Mourinho indicated in the interview that PSG are favourites but of course, he's only playing mind games. Expect his squad to let it all out on the second leg match on April 9 at 02:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *04/09/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 1.84* | Away *+0.50 2.09*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 100%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.84 | +0.50 2.09
*Bet365* -0.50 2.10 | +0.50 1.80   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 2.07
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.76 | +0.50 2.00
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 1.91       
*32red* -0.50 1.78 | +0.50 2.03
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.76 | +0.50 2.00
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.75 | +0.50 1.98

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Paris Saint Germain*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-L-L-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-D-L

*Paris Saint Germain*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-W-D

*02/04/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 8, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Bayern Munchen vs Manchester United*

Manchester United out to complete ultimate UCL upset

Manchester United surprisingly held Bayern Munchen to a 1-1 draw. Next week, the English team will try to complete what could be a stunning upset as the Red Devils visit their German counterpart at the Allianz Arena. Pep Guardiola's side were the early favourites, but with the first-leg draw, expect Manchester United to play with higher confidence as they try to make their way to the semifinals. Match is on April 10 at 02:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *04/10/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-2.00 1.90* | Away *+2.00 2.02*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -2.00 2.20 | +2.00 1.76
*Bet365* -2.00 1.90 | +2.00 2.02   
*10Bet* -2.00 2.17 | +2.00 1.68
*BetRedKings* -2.00 2.12 | +2.00 1.68
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* -2.00 2.19 | +2.00 1.72
*Noxwin* -2.00 2.12 | +2.00 1.68
*HeavenBet* -2.00 2.08 | +2.00 1.63

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Manchester United*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - L-D-D-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - L-D-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-W-W

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-D-W-L-W-W-L
Last matches - W-D-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-W-D

*01/04/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Atletico Madrid vs Barcelona*

With Costa in tow, Atletico out to end Barca's UCL run

Atletico Madrid put up an impressive performance versus FC Barcelona at Nou Camp despite their star Diego Costa having to leave early in the match because of thigh injury. Diego Simeone's side held their rivals down to a 1-1 draw. Atletico Madrid will host Barca at Vicente Calderón, this time with more firepower as Costa is expected to have recovered from his injury. Match is on April 10 at 02:45 ( GMT+8 )

Match Schedule
Date: *04/10/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+0.50 1.68* | Away *-0.50 2.33*
Performance
Home: 93%
Away: 93%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.68 | -0.50 2.33
*Bet365* +0.50 1.90 | -0.50 2.02   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.62 | -0.50 2.29
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.62 | -0.50 2.22
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* +0.50 1.68 | -0.50 2.25
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.62 | -0.50 2.22
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.57 | -0.50 2.19

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Barcelona*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atletico Madrid*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-W-L-W

*Barcelona*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-W-W
Last matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-D

*01/04/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 9, 2014)

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE - Juventus vs Lyon*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/11/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.50 2.04* | Away *+1.50 1.88*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.50 2.04 | +1.50 1.88
*Bet365* -1.50 2.02 | +1.50 1.87   
*10Bet* -1.50 2.01 | +1.50 1.87
*BetRedKings* -1.50 1.87 | +1.50 1.73
*LadBrokes* -1.50 1.86 | +1.50 1.87       
*32red* -1.50 2.01 | +1.50 1.85
*Noxwin* -1.50 1.94 | +1.50 1.80
*HeavenBet* -1.50 1.92 | +1.50 1.80

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Juventus*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Juventus*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

*Lyon*

Performance - W-L-L-W-L-L-W
Last matches - W-L-L-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-D-D

*03/04/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE - Valencia vs Basel*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/11/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 2.07* | Away *+1.00 1.87*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 86%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.09 | +1.00 1.83
*Bet365* -1.00 2.07 | +1.00 1.87   
*10Bet* -1.00 2.07 | +1.00 1.82
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.92 | +1.00 1.69
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.92 | +1.00 1.81       
*32red* -1.00 2.08 | +1.00 1.79
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.99 | +1.00 1.75
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.98 | +1.00 1.75

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Basel*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Valencia*

Performance - D-L-L-D-W-W-L
Last Matches - D-L-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-D-D-W
Last away matches - D-L-D-L-W-L

*Basel*

Performance - D-W-W-W-D-W-W
Last matches - D-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - W-D-W-D-D-D

*03/04/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 10, 2014)

*English Premier League - Fulham vs Norwich City*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/12/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.14* | Away *+0.50 1.80*
Performance
Home: 36%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.14 | +0.50 1.80
*Bet365* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 2.05   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.09 | +0.50 1.77
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.65
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.81 | +0.50 1.93       
*32red* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.69
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.06 | +0.50 1.72
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.71

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Fulham*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Fulham*

Performance - W-L-L-W-L-L-D
Last Matches - W-L-L-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-L-L-L
Last away matches - W-L-L-D-D-L

*Norwich City*

Performance - L-L-W-L-D-L-W
Last matches - L-L-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - L-W-D-W-D-D
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

*14/01/2014 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Crystal Palace vs Aston Villa*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/12/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.11* | Away *+0.50 1.83*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.11 | +0.50 1.83
*Bet365* -0.50 1.80 | +0.50 2.10   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.09 | +0.50 1.81
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.94 | +0.50 1.67
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 1.92       
*32red* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.81
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.75
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.74

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Crystal Palace*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - W-W-L-D-L-D-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-D-L-L

*Aston Villa*

Performance - L-L-L-W-W-L-D
Last matches - L-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-L-D-W

*26/12/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 12, 2014)

*English Premier League - Liverpool vs Manchester City*

Liverpool, Manchester City to firm up title hopes

As the two Premier League rivals prepare for clash, Liverpool and Manchester City both have managed to win their last fixture – Liverpool outplayed West Ham 2-1 with two penalty goals by Steven Gerrard while Manchester City created a thumping 4-1 victory against Southampton. It's been three years now since Liverpool last won at Anfield against City, can they finally break the spell on April 13, 20:37( GMT+8 ), given their good run of form?

Match Schedule
Date: *04/13/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.38* | Away *+0.50 1.65*
Performance
Home: 100%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.38 | +0.50 1.65
*Bet365* -0.50 2.10 | +0.50 1.82   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.21 | +0.50 1.66
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.18 | +0.50 1.52
*LadBrokes* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.73       
*32red* -0.50 2.33 | +0.50 1.57
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.28 | +0.50 1.59
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.11 | +0.50 1.61

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Liverpool*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Liverpool*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-L-W

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-L-L
Last matches - W-D-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-L
Last away matches - D-W-W-L-D-W

*26/12/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Swansea City vs Chelsea*

Swansea looks to put pressure on Chelsea

Chelsea were dethroned from top of the English Premier League table by Liverpool despite a 3-0 win against Stoke City last Saturday. With just five games left to play, Chelsea are set to finish their campaign with a positive result. On their fourth visit to Liberty Stadium this April 13, 23:07( GMT+8 ), can Chelsea land their first away victory at Swansea City or will we see Garry Monk's side hold the Premier League title hopefuls again?

Match Schedule
Date: *04/12/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+1.00 1.54* | Away *-1.00 2.63*
Performance
Home: 29%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 1.54 | -1.00 2.63
*Bet365* +1.00 1.82 | -1.00 2.10   
*10Bet* +1.00 1.49 | -1.00 2.54
*BetRedKings* +1.00 1.44 | -1.00 2.38
*LadBrokes* +1.00 1.86 | -1.00 1.88       
*32red* +1.00 1.48 | -1.00 2.40
*Noxwin* +1.00 1.50 | -1.00 2.48
*HeavenBet* +1.00 1.45 | -1.00 2.42

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Chelsea*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Swansea City*

Performance - L-W-D-L-L-D-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-L-D
Last home matches - W-L-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-L-L

*Chelsea*

Performance - W-W-L-L-W-W-L
Last matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-D-L

*26/12/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 14, 2014)

*Germany Cup - Borussia Dortmund vs VfL Wolfsburg*

Borussia Dortmund fight for first 2014 trophy

Now that they are out of the Champions League and the Bundesliga already secured by Bayern Munchen, Borussia Dortmund will shift their focus to the Germany Cup semifinals wherein they will face VfL Wolfsburg. Borussia Dortmund appear as the better team but in the most recent clashes between these two clubs, Dieter Hecking's side showed that they can keep up with Jurgen Klopp's side.

Match Schedule
Date: *04/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Bet365 Odds Home: *-1.00 1.90* | Away *+1.00 2.35*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.64 | +1.00 2.35
*Bet365* -1.00 1.90 | +1.00 1.95   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.68 | +1.00 2.14
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.54 | +1.00 2.14
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.88 | +1.00 1.85       
*32red* -1.00 1.59 | +1.00 2.11
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.61 | +1.00 2.24
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.62 | +1.00 2.05

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Borussia Dortmund*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Borussia Dortmund*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

*VfL Wolfsburg*

Performance - W-L-W-W-D-D-L
Last matches - W-L-W-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-W-W

*05/04/2014 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Arsenal vs West Ham United*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/16/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Bet365 Odds Home: *-1.00 1.97* | Away *+1.00 1.92*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.70 | +1.00 2.31
*Bet365* -1.00 1.97 | +1.00 92   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.63 | +1.00 2.27
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.55 | +1.00 2.12
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.80 | +1.00 1.93       
*32red* -1.00 1.59 | +1.00 2.15
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.62 | +1.00 2.22
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.58 | +1.00 2.17

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Arsenal*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Arsenal*

Performance - W-L-D-D-L-W-D
Last Matches - W-L-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-D-L

*West Ham United*

Performance - L-W-W-L-L-L-W
Last matches - L-W-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-W-D-W

*26/12/2013 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 15, 2014)

*Spain Cup - Real Madrid (n) vs Barcelona*

El Clasico resumes at Spain Cup

Barcelona and Real Madrid open a new page in their rivalry as they meet anew for the finals of Spain Cup. The last time they met was at Santiago Bernabéu in La Liga and Barca definitely broke the hearts of thousands of Real Madrid fans with a 3-4 victory. Can Cristiano Ronaldo and his crew do the same at Nou Camp? The match is on April 17 at 03:30 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *04/17/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 1.90* | Away *+1.00 2.35*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.64 | +1.00 2.35
*Bet365* -1.00 1.90 | +1.00 1.95   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.68 | +1.00 2.14
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.54 | +1.00 2.14
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.88 | +1.00 1.85       
*32red* -1.00 1.59 | +1.00 2.11
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.61 | +1.00 2.24
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.62 | +1.00 2.05

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Borussia Dortmund*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Madrid (n)*

Performance - L-L-W-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-L-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-W-L-L

*Barcelona*

Performance - W-L-W-W-W-L-L
Last matches - W-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-D-W

*23/03/2014 Last Meetings 4 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Manchester City vs Sunderland*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/17/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.00 1.97* | Away *+1.00 1.92*
Performance
Home: 64%%
Away: 7%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.70 | +1.00 2.31
*Bet365* -1.00 1.97 | +1.00 92   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.63 | +1.00 2.27
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.55 | +1.00 2.12
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.80 | +1.00 1.93       
*32red* -1.00 1.59 | +1.00 2.15
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.62 | +1.00 2.22
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.58 | +1.00 2.17

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Arsenal*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-W-D-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-D-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-L-D

*Sunderland*

Performance - L-L-L-L-L-D-L
Last matches - L-L-L-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-L-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-L

*02/03/2014 Last Meetings 3 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 16, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga - Eintracht Frankfurt vs Hannover 96*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/18/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.03* | Away *+0.50 1.90*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.03 | +0.50 1.90
*Bet365* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.87   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.88
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.86 | +0.50 1.73
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.76 | +0.50 1.99       
*32red* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.87
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.95| +0.50 1.81
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.91 | +0.50 1.81

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Eintracht Frankfurt*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Eintracht Frankfurt*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-L-D
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-D-D
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-D-L

*Hannover 96*

Performance - W-L-L-L-L-W-D
Last matches - W-L-L-L-L-W
Last home matches - W-L-L-D-L-D
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-L-L

*01/12/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*English Premier League - Everton vs Crystal Palace*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/17/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-1.50 2.17* | Away *+1.50 1.80*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.50 2.17 | +1.50 1.80
*Bet365* -1.50 1.85 | +1.50 2.07   
*10Bet* -1.50 2.11 | +1.50 1.72
*BetRedKings* -1.50 1.95 | +1.50 1.66
*LadBrokes* -1.50 1.93 | +1.50 1.80       
*32red* -1.50 2.12 | +1.50 1.79
*Noxwin* -1.50 2.04 | +1.50 1.74
*HeavenBet* -1.50 2.02 | +1.50 1.66

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Everton*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Everton*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-L-L-L

*Crystal Palace*

Performance - W-W-W-L-D-L-D
Last matches - W-W-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-D-L-L

*09/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 17, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga II - Energie Cottbus vs St. Pauli*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/18/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *0.00 1.77* | Away *0.00 2.17*
Performance
Home: 36%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.77 | 0.00 2.17
*Bet365* 0.00 1.72 | 0.00 2.15   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.75 | 0.00 2.11
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.61 | 0.00 1.97
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.76 | 0.00 1.98       
*32red* 0.00 1.68 | 0.00 2.00
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.71 | 0.00 2.08
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.70 | 0.00 2.02

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *St. Pauli*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Energie Cottbus*

Performance - L-D-L-L-W-W-L
Last Matches - L-D-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - D-L-W-W-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-D-L

*St. Pauli*

Performance - L-W-D-L-D-W-L
Last matches - L-W-D-L-D-W
Last home matches - L-D-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-D

*11/11/2013 Last Meetings 0 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Germany Bundesliga II - Erzgebirge Aue vs Dynamo Dresden*

Match Schedule
Date: *04/18/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *0.00 2.04* | Away *0.00 1.88*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 2.04 | 0.00 1.88
*Bet365* 0.00 1.97 | 0.00 1.87   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.96 | 0.00 1.88
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.82 | 0.00 1.73
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.82 | 0.00 1.92       
*32red* 0.00 1.88 | 0.00 1.79
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.92 | 0.00 1.83
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.88 | 0.00 1.81

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Erzgebirge Aue*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Erzgebirge Aue*

Performance - L-W-L-W-D-D-L
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-D-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-L-W-D

*Dynamo Dresden*

Performance - W-D-D-D-D-L-D
Last matches - W-D-D-D-D-L
Last home matches - W-D-D-D-L-W
Last away matches - D-D-L-D-L-D

*10/11/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Apr 21, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Atletico Madrid vs Chelsea*

Atletico Madrid out to continue great run in UCL

So far, Atletico Madrid remain as the only unbeaten club in the ongoing Champions League. Diego Simeone's side hopes to continue that record as they host Chelsea for the semifinals. Atletico won the last time they battled the English club at Stade Louis II, Monaco for the 2012 UEFA Super Cup. Can Atletico Madrid repeat it and get the advantage coming into the 2nd leg? Match is on April 23 at 02:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *04/23/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.02* | Away *+0.50 1.73*
Performance
Home: 93%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.89 | +0.50 2.04
*Bet365* -0.50 1.87 | +0.50 2.02   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.87 | +0.50 2.01
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.81 | +0.50 1.94
*LadBrokes* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.73       
*32red* -0.50 1.89 | +0.50 1.99
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.81 | +0.50 1.94
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.80 | +0.50 1.92

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *St. Pauli*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Atletico Madrid*

Performance - W-W-W-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-L

*Chelsea*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-L-W
Last matches - L-W-W-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-L-L-W-D

*31/08/2012 Last Meetings 4 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*UEFA Champions League - Real Madrid vs Bayern Munchen*

Real Madrid begin semis dance with defending champs

Real Madrid and Bayern Munchen have been paired up with each other for the semifinals of the UEFA Champions League 2013/14. This match up is arguably the closest and toughest of the current UCL season. Real Madrid are yet to win over Bayern Munchen after the 3-2 victory dating back to 2007. In the first leg, Real Madrid have the home advantage. See who will bag the first match on April 24 at 02:45 ( GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *04/24/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *-0.50 2.44* | Away *+0.50 1.62*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.44 | +0.50 1.62
*Bet365* -0.50 2.10 | +0.50 1.80   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.27 | +0.50 1.63
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.30 | +0.50 1.58
*LadBrokes* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.75       
*32red* -0.50 2.36 | +0.50 1.55
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.30 | +0.50 1.58
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.17 | +0.50 1.58

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Erzgebirge Aue*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Madrid*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-L
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-L-W-D

*Bayern Munchen*

Performance - W-W-L-W-L-D-D
Last matches - W-W-L-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - W-L-D-W-W-W

*25/04/2012 Last Meetings 3 - 4*

*Good Luck!!!*

Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (May 23, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League - Real Madrid (n) vs Atletico Madrid*

La Decima chase continues against Atleti

Happening for the first time in history, two Spanish clubs from one city vie for the Champions League trophy, on May 25, 02:45 (GMT+8). Since 2002, Real Madrid have pursued “La Decima”. Real Madrid have won 29 of their 43 matches against Atletico Madrid. Facing the recently crowned La Liga champions in the Lisbon finale, Carlo Ancelotti believes his side is given the chance to once again show that they can overcome their Madrid rivals.

Match Schedule
Date: *05/25/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.07* | Away *+0.50 1.86*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.86
*Bet365* -0.50 2.05 | +0.50 1.87   
*10Bet* -0.502.03 | +0.50 1.98
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.83
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.90 | -1.00 1.87       
*32red* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.86
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.83
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.94  | +0.50 1.90

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Real Madrid (n)*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Stoke City*

Performance - W-L-D-D-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-L-D-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-W-W-L-W

*Arsenal*

Performance - D-D-L-W-W-D-W
Last matches - D-D-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-W-D

*22/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (May 26, 2014)

*Sweden Allsvenskan - Gefle vs Djurgardens*

Gefle are currently treading water in the Allsvenskan and feel that Djurgarden have a better chance of taking the points in this one than their hosts that said, both teams have been involved quite a few draws lately so I want the draw on my side in this one. I`ll therefore back Djurgarden with the round ball so if does indeed end in a draw then we get our stake refunded.

Match Schedule
Date: *05/27/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
SBOBet Odds Home: *+0.50 1.60* | Away *-0.50 2.47*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.60 | -0.50 2.47
*Bet365* +0.50 1.80 | -0.50 2.10   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.54 | -0.50 2.34
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.52 | -0.50 2.36
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* +0.50 1.51 | -0.50 2.45
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.52 | -0.50 2.36
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.50 | -0.50 2.23

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Djurgardens*
Stake Unit: 2/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Gefle*

Performance - D-L-D-D-L-D-W
Last Matches - D-L-D-D-L-D
Last home matches - L-D-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - D-D-D-L-D-D

*Djurgardens*

Performance - D-L-D-D-W-D-L
Last matches - D-L-D-D-W-D
Last home matches - D-D-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-W-D-L

*27/10/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (May 28, 2014)

*INTERNATIONAL FRIENDLY - Denmark vs Sweden*

Match Schedule
Date: *28/05/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.36* | Away *+0.50 1.65*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.36 | +0.50 1.65
*Bet365* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.85   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.23 | +0.50 1.62
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.16 | +0.50 1.51
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* -0.50 2.20 | +0.50 1.55
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.26 | +0.50 1.58
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.13 | +0.50 1.57

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Denmark*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Denmark*

Performance - D-L-W-W-D-W-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-L

*Sweden*

Performance - L-W-W-L-L-L-W
Last matches - L-W-W-L-L-L
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-W-L

*11/11/2011 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN - Landskrona BoIS vs IK Sirius FK*

Match Schedule
Date: *28/05/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 2.40* | Away *0.00 1.63*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 29%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 2.40 | 0.00 1.63
*Bet365* 0.00 2.00 | 0.00 1.85   
*10Bet* 0.00 2.46 | 0.00 1.46
*BetRedKings* 0.00 2.30 | 0.00 1.54
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.95 | 0.00 1.83       
*32red* 0.00 2.25 | 0.00 1.52
*Noxwin* 0.00 2.30 | 0.00 1.54
*HeavenBet* 0.00 2.34 | 0.00 1.43

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Landskrona BoIS*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Landskrona BoIS*

Performance - L-W-L-W-D-L-D
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-D-L
Last home matches - W-L-D-D-L-L
Last away matches - L-L-W-D-L-L

*IK Sirius FK*

Performance - D-L-L-D-L-W-L
Last matches - D-L-L-D-L-W
Last home matches - L-D-L-L-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-W-W

*10/08/2009 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (May 31, 2014)

*Brazil Serie A - Sao Paulo vs Atletico Mineiro*

Last round Sao Paulo played far from home but with most of the fans in the stadium supporting them – as Atletico Paranaense had to host the match far away from their hometown – and with that they managed to draw 2-2. Last season these two sides clashed six times and Atletico Mineiro had better luck, with three wins, while losing two matches and drawing another one goalless. 

Match Schedule
Date: *01/06/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.02* | Away *+0.50 1.96*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.96
*Bet365* -0.50 1.90 | +0.50 1.95   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.89 | +0.50 1.95
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.84 | +0.50 1.85
*LadBrokes* -0.50 2.01 | +0.50 1.78       
*32red* -0.50 1.90 | +0.50 1.92
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.84 | +0.50 1.85
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 1.84

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Sao Paulo*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sao Paulo*

Performance - D-W-L-W-D-W-D
Last Matches - D-W-L-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-L-W

*Atletico Mineiro*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-L-D
Last matches - W-D-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-D-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-D-D

*19/09/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Brazil Serie A - Coritiba (n) vs Goias*

Coritiba are still winless and last round they lost their fourth match – making it two losses in a row – when they visited Criciuma and saw the hosts win 1-0. Also, midfielder Alex – their main player – missed last round and is doubtful for this one. Coritiba’s last win against Goias was in 2004 and after that they clashed eight times, with three wins for Goias and five draws.

Match Schedule
Date: *01/06/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.02* | Away *+0.50 1.90*
Performance
Home: 29%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.90
*Bet365* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.85   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.98 | +0.50 1.86
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.91 | +0.50 1.78
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.79 | +0.50 1.99       
*32red* -0.50 1.98 | +0.50 1.86
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.91 | +0.50 1.78
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.90 | +0.50 1.80

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Coritiba (n)*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Coritiba (n)*

Performance - L-L-D-L-L-D-W
Last Matches - L-L-D-L-L-D
Last home matches - D-L-D-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-W-D

*Goias*

Performance - D-W-D-W-L-W-W
Last matches - D-W-D-W-L-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-D-D-L

*19/09/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 2, 2014)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN - IFK Norrkoping vs Gefle*

Gefle might lose their best midfielder Simon Lundevall this summer. The 25 year old have been having his best season so far and both domestic and foreign clubs are interested in signing him. Gefle might however get back the striker Mikael Dahlberg. Norrkoping is the most unstable team in Allsvenskan so far. After 0-3 at home against Falkenbergs they played 2-2 away against Goteborg. These teams played against each other in the group stage of the Swedish cup this spring. The game finished 1-1. Last season, Norrkoping won their home match with 2-1 and played 2-2 away. 

Match Schedule
Date: *02/06/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 1.97* | Away *+0.50 2.05*
Performance
Home: 36%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.87 | +0.50 2.05
*Bet365* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 2.05   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 1.98
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.77 | +0.50 1.94
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.85       
*32red* -0.50 1.86 | +0.50 2.02
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.77 | +0.50 1.94
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.78 | +0.50 1.90

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *IFK Norrkoping*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*IFK Norrkoping*

Performance - D-L-L-W-L-L-W
Last Matches - D-L-L-W-L-L
Last home matches - L-W-L-D-W-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-W-D-L

*Gefle*

Performance - D-D-L-D-D-L-D
Last matches - D-D-L-D-D-L
Last home matches - D-L-D-L-W-L
Last away matches - D-D-D-L-D-D

*14/07/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN - BK Hacken vs IFK Goteborg*

AIK Solna’s former midfield winger Martin Matumba is currently unemployed. AIK Solna says however they will not risk their economy by signing him. Last year AIK Solna beat Brommapojkarna with 4-0 at home and 6-0 away. They have only played against each other eight times in Allsvenskan and Brommapojkarna has only collected one point totally from these eight games.

Match Schedule
Date: *02/06/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 2.00* | Away *0.00 1.94*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 2.00 | 0.00 1.92
*Bet365* 0.00 1.97 | 0.00 1.92   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.96 | 0.00 1.89
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.87 | 0.00 1.84
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.87 | 0.00 1.94       
*32red* 0.00 1.95 | 0.00 1.92
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.87 | 0.00 1.84
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.85 | 0.00 1.84

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *IFK Goteborg*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*BK Hacken*

Performance - D-W-L-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - D-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-L-W-W-L-L

*IFK Goteborg*

Performance - D-D-W-D-D-W-D
Last matches - D-D-W-D-D-W
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-W-L
Last away matches - D-D-D-D-W-W

*04/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 6, 2014)

*Brazil Serie B - Joinville EC vs Vila Nova*

Match Schedule
Date: *02/07/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.50 1.85* | Away *+1.50 2.05*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.50 1.85 | +1.50 2.05
*Bet365* -1.50 1.84 | +1.50 2.04   
*10Bet* -1.50 1.85 | +1.50 2.04
*BetRedKings* -1.50 1.81 | +1.50 1.88
*LadBrokes* -1.50 1.95 | +1.50 1.86       
*32red* -1.50 1.79 | +1.50 1.88
*Noxwin* -1.50 1.81 | +1.50 1.88
*HeavenBet* -1.50 1.80 | +1.50 1.89

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Vila Nova*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Joinville EC*

Performance - L-W-D-L-D-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-D-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-W-L

*Vila Nova*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-D-D
Last matches - L-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-L-W
Last away matches - L-L-D-D-D-L

*Last Meetings None*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*Brazil Serie B - Parana vs Luverdense*

Match Schedule
Date: *02/07/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.08* | Away *+0.50 1.82*
Performance
Home: 29%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.08 | +0.50 1.82
*Bet365* -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.80   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.05 | +0.50 1.81
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.74
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 1.96       
*32red* -0.50 1.93 | +0.50 1.72
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.88
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.96 | +0.50 1.74

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Parana*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Parana*

Performance - D-L-W-L-D-L-L
Last Matches - D-L-W-L-D-L
Last home matches - L-W-D-L-D-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-L-D-W

*Luverdense*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-D-D
Last matches - L-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-L-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-W-L

*12/02/2013 Last Meetings 2- 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jun 9, 2014)

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN - Osters vs Ostersunds FK*

Match Schedule
Date: *06/09/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 2.29* | Away *+1.00 1.69*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.29 | +1.00 1.69
*Bet365* -1.00 1.92 | +1.00 1.92   
*10Bet* -1.00 2.19 | +1.00 1.58
*BetRedKings* -1.00 2.20 | +1.00 1.59
*LadBrokes* -1.00 1.95 | +1.00 1.87       
*32red* 
*Noxwin* -1.00 2.20 | +1.00 1.59
*HeavenBet* -1.00 2.09 | +1.00 1.53

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Osters*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Osters*

Performance - D-D-D-W-D-W-L
Last Matches - D-D-D-W-D-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-L-L-W
Last away matches - D-D-D-L-W-L

*Ostersunds FK*

Performance - W-W-D-W-D-W-L
Last matches - W-W-D-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-L-W
Last away matches - W-D-D-L-L-L

*09/03/2014 Last Meetings 5 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN - IFK Varnamo vs Husqvarna FF*

Match Schedule
Date: *06/09/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.04* | Away *+0.50 1.88*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 29%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.88
*Bet365* -0.50 2.00| +0.50 1.85   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.84
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.92 | +0.50 1.77
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.79 | +0.50 2.04       
*32red* 
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.92 | +0.50 1.77
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.91 | +0.50 1.78

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *IFK Varnamo*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*IFK Varnamo*

Performance - L-W-W-D-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - L-D-D-D-W-D

*Husqvarna FF*

Performance - L-L-D-L-D-L-W
Last matches - L-L-D-L-D-L
Last home matches - L-D-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-W-W

*18/08/2010 Last Meetings 3 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting Check out SBOBET Best Football Betting Odds


----------



## alessandro (Jun 22, 2014)

*Fifa World Cup 2014*

*Portugal vs USA*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/23/2014

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.78
Away: 4.90

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.35
Away: 4.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.42
Away +1.00 | 1.64

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.25 | 1.92
Away:  +0.25 | 2.00

Pick: *USA*

*Korea Republic vs Algeria*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/23/2014

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.40
Away: 3.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.15
Away: 3.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: 0.00 | 1.74
Away: 0.00 | 2.25

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.76
Away: 0.00 | 2.19

Pick: *Algeria*

*Spain vs Australia*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/23/2014

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.37
Away: 8.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.91
Away: 6.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.50 | 2.09
Away +1.50 | 1.85

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.35
Away: +0.75 | 1.66

Pick: *Spain*

*Netherlands vs Chile*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/23/2014

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.59
Away: 2.72

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.30
Away: 3.45

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home 0.00 | 1.92
Away 0.00 | 2.02

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.91
Away: 0.00 | 2.01

Pick: *Netherlands*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. This Odds is from *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 17, 2014)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIVISION 1 - Urawa Red Diamonds vs Albirex Niigata*

Urawa eye 10th win of the season

League-leading side Urawa Red Diamonds host the visiting Albirex Niigata on July 19, 17:00 (GMT+8) at the Saitama Stadium. Urawa are 4W-1D in their last five J1 League matches, and Albirex Niigata are looking to give Urawa their fourth loss of the season. Urawa, having won the three most recent head-to-head matches versus Albirex Niigata, are the favoured side in this contest, over the struggling Albirex Niigata which are currently lodged 7th in the table.

Match Schedule
Date: *07/19/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 1.90* | Away *+0.50 2.02*
Performance
Home: 93%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.90 | +0.50 2.02
*Bet365* -0.50 1.87 | +0.50 1.97   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.86 | +0.50 1.98
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.71 | +0.50 1.80
*LadBrokes* -0.50 1.97 | +0.50 1.84       
*32red* 
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.80 | +0.50 1.89
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.79 | +0.50 1.90

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Urawa Red Diamonds*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Urawa Red Diamonds*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-L-W

*Albirex Niigata*

Performance - W-D-L-L-D-L-W
Last matches - W-D-L-L-D-L
Last home matches - W-L-D-W-D-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-D-W-W

*24/05/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIVISION 1 - Vissel Kobe vs Sagan Tosu*

Sagan Tosu looking to win at Vissel Kobe's turf

Sagan Tosu and Vissel Kobe, J1 League's second and third-best teams so far, will meet for a match on July 19, 18:00(GMT+8) at NOEVIR Stadium. The last time Sagan Tosu visited Vissel Kobe, the host won via a 3-2 scoreline. Sagan Tosu are yet to win inside Vissel Kobe's turf, since the best Sagan Tosu could come up with here is a draw match which happened twice in the past, including a 0-0 deadlock in 2012.

Match Schedule
Date: *07/19/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.95* | Away *0.00 1.97*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.95 | 0.00 1.97
*Bet365* 0.00 1.95 | 0.00 1.97   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.86 | 0.00 1.1.92
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.73 | 0.00 1.78
*LadBrokes* 0.00 1.89 | 0.00 1.92       
*32red* 
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.81 | 0.00 1.88
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.80 | 0.00 1.85

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Vissel Kobe*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Vissel Kobe*

Performance - L-W-W-W-W-D-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-W-D
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-D-D
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-D-W

*Sagan Tosu*

Performance - W-W-W-W-L-D-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-W

*21/05/2014 Last Meetings 3 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *Check Out Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 19, 2014)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN - Falkenbergs vs AIK Solna*

League newbies Falkenberg to take on veterans AIK

AIK, one of the teams chasing a top three spot at the table, will finally meet Falkenberg in the Swedish Allsvenskan on July 20, 21:00(GMT+8) at Falkenbergs IP. The hosts are currently playing in the top tier Swedish league, for the first time, and they come into this match the clear underdogs against the 2013 Allsvenskan runners-up. Can Falkenberg pull off a shocking upset against a side who have vast experience playing in top flight?

Match Schedule
Date: *07/20/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+0.50 1.89* | Away *-0.50 2.03*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +0.50 1.89 | -0.50 2.03
*Bet365* +0.50 1.87 | -0.50 2.02   
*10Bet* +0.50 1.85 | -0.50 1.99
*BetRedKings* +0.50 1.79 | -0.50 1.92
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* 
*Noxwin* +0.50 1.79 | -0.50 1.92
*HeavenBet* +0.50 1.78 | -0.50 1.90

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *AIK Solna*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Falkenbergs*

Performance - D-D-L-D-W-W-D
Last Matches - D-D-L-D-W-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-D-L-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-L-L

*AIK Solna*

Performance - L-W-W-L-W-D-W
Last matches - L-W-W-L-W-D
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-L-D-D-D

*07/10/2005 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN - IFK Goteborg vs Mjallby*

Mjallby seek to improve from poor start of the season

The Swedish Allsvenskan match between IFK Goteborg and Mjallby will kick off on July 20, 21:00 (GMT+8) at Nya Gamla Ullevi. The hosts Goteborg have tallied a 4W:3D:2L slate in their last 9 head-to-head encounters and have been beaten once by Mjallby at home way back in October 2011. Given the hosts' strength at home, can Lars Jacobsson’s side boost their league table standing by snatching a win against IFK Goteborg?

Match Schedule
Date: *07/20/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.50 2.11* | Away *+1.50 1.82*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.50 2.11 | +1.50 1.82
*Bet365* -1.50 2.07 | +1.50 1.82   
*10Bet* -1.50 2.04 | +1.50 1.81
*BetRedKings* -1.50 1.99 | +1.50 1.74
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* 
*Noxwin* -1.50 1.99 | +1.50 1.74
*HeavenBet* -1.50 1.95 | +1.50 1.74

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Mjallby*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*IFK Goteborg*

Performance - W-D-W-W-D-W-D
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-D-D

*Mjallby*

Performance - W-D-L-W-L-W-L
Last matches - W-D-L-W-L-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-D

*27/10/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *Check Out Best Betting Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 20, 2014)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN - Djurgardens vs BK Hacken*

Match Schedule
Date: *07/22/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.74* | Away *0.00 2.21*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.74 | 0.00 2.21
*Bet365* 0.00 2.07 | 0.00 1.82   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.70 | 0.00 2.09
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.66 | 0.00 2.10
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* 
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.66 | 0.00 2.10
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.65 | 0.00 2.00

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *BK Hacken*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Djurgardens*

Performance - W-D-L-W-D-D-L
Last Matches - W-D-L-W-D-D
Last home matches - D-L-D-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-D-D

*BK Hacken*

Performance - W-L-D-D-D-W-L
Last matches - W-L-D-D-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - L-D-D-L-W-W

*18/08/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*SWEDEN SUPERETTAN - GAIS Goteborg vs Angelholms FF*

Match Schedule
Date: *07/22/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.07* | Away *+0.50 1.85*
Performance
Home: 21%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.85
*Bet365* -0.50 1.77 | +0.50 2.10   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.77
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.96 | +0.50 1.74
*LadBrokes* 
*32red* 
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.96 | +0.50 1.74
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.91 | +0.50 1.71

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *GAIS Goteborg*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*GAIS Goteborg*

Performance - L-L-W-D-L-L-L
Last Matches - L-L-W-D-L-L
Last home matches - L-D-L-W-L-D
Last away matches - L-W-L-L-L-L

*Angelholms FF*

Performance - W-W-L-D-L-D-W
Last matches - W-W-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - W-L-L-W-D-L
Last away matches - W-D-D-L-L-W

*26/08/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 21, 2014)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 1 - Sanfrecce Hiroshima vs Kashiwa Reysol*

Sanfrecce, Reysol try to break recent deadlock

Sanfrecce Hiroshima and Kashiwa Reysol have alternated wins in the first two of their last three matches. In the last one, they were contented to a 1-1 draw. These clubs will get the chance to break this deadlock as they meet again for the 16th game week of the season. Last season's champions Sanfrecce Hiroshima are struggling right now. Can they return to their top form vs Reysol? Match is on July 23 at 18:00(GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *07/23/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.74* | Away *0.00 2.21*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.06 | +0.50 1.86
*Bet365* -0.50 2.02 | +0.50 1.82
*10Bet* -0.50 2.04 | +0.50 1.81
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.87 | +0.50 1.66
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.96 | +0.50 1.74
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.95 | +0.50 1.74

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Kashiwa Reysol*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sanfrecce Hiroshima*

Performance - D-L-W-L-L-D-W
Last Matches - D-L-W-L-L-D
Last home matches - L-W-D-W-L-W
Last away matches - D-L-L-D-W-D

*Kashiwa Reysol*

Performance - D-W-W-L-W-L-W
Last matches - D-W-W-L-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-W-D-D

*10/11/2013 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 1 - Sagan Tosu vs Kawasaki Frontale*

Sagan Tosu, Kawasaki Frontale renew rivalry

Sagan Tosu and Kawasaki Frontale produced one of the most exciting matches in last year's Emperor's Cup wherein Sagan won, 2-0, after extra time. Fast forward to the 2014 season of J-League: the two teams will meet again to rekindle their rivalry. When it comes to head-to-head over the past two seasons, Sagan Tosu have the upper hand. Will the result of this match favour Sagan? Match is on July 23, 18:00 (GMT+8 ).

Match Schedule
Date: *07/23/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.07* | Away *+0.50 1.85*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 71%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.84 | 0.00 2.08
*Bet365* 0.00 1.80 | 0.00 2.05   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.80 | 0.00 2.05
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.65 | 0.00 1.87 
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.74 | 0.00 1.97
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.74 | 0.00 1.96

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Sagan Tosu*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Sagan Tosu*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-L-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

*Kawasaki Frontale*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-W-L
Last matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-L-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-L-W

*22/12/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *Check out Asian Handicap Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 25, 2014)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN - Malmo vs Kalmar*

Kalmar looking to inch closer to Malmo

Current top team Malmo are ahead of Kalmar, 34-27, at the Allsvenskan table following a 1-1 draw in their last meeting. But as the ground shifts to Swedbank Stadion, can Hans Eklund's side halt the league leader come their July 26 appointment at 22:00 (GMT+8)? The last time Kalmar played away from their home turf, they conceded three goals to AIK and finished the match sans a goal (3-0).

Match Schedule
Date: *07/26/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 2.16* | Away *+1.00 1.78*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.16 | +1.00 1.78
*Bet365* -1.00 1.85 | +1.00 2.05
*10Bet* -1.00 2.10 | +1.00 1.73
*BetRedKings* -1.00 2.06 | +1.00 1.69
*Noxwin* -1.00 2.06 | +1.00 1.69
*HeavenBet* -1.00 2.01 | +1.00 1.67

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Malmo*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Malmo*

Performance - W-D-D-W-D-D-W
Last Matches - W-D-D-W-D-D
Last home matches - D-W-D-W-L-L
Last away matches - W-D-D-D-W-W

*Kalmar*

Performance - D-L-W-W-D-W-L
Last matches - D-L-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-D-L-D-W-W

*19/07/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN - Halmstads vs Gefle*

Match Schedule
Date: *07/26/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 1.82* | Away *+0.50 2.07*
Performance
Home: 36%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.12 | +0.50 1.81
*Bet365* -0.50 1.82 | +0.50 2.07   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.05 | +0.50 1.73
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.72
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.72
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.96 | +0.50 1.67

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Gefle*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Halmstads*

Performance - L-D-D-D-L-W-L
Last Matches - L-D-D-D-L-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-D-W-D
Last away matches - L-D-L-L-L-L

*Gefle*

Performance - W-D-W-L-D-D-L
Last matches - W-D-W-L-D-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-L-D-L
Last away matches - D-L-D-D-D-L

*19/07/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 27, 2014)

*International Champions Cup (in USA) - Manchester City vs AC Milan*

Milan eager for first competitive win with new coach Inzaghi

Manchester City will face AC Milan in the International Champions Cup on July 28, 04:00 (GMT+8) at Heinz Field in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. The English Premier League champions have won against Milan in a friendly that ended with a 3-5 scoreline back in 2013. Manuel Pellegrini's side will come into the match as favourites against a side plagued with problems in coaching last season. Can Filippo Inzaghi lead his side to his first competitive victory?

Match Schedule
Date: *07/26/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.74* | Away *0.00 2.21*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.31 | +1.00 1.68
*Bet365* -1.00 1.87 | +1.00 1.92
*10Bet* -1.00 2.23 | +1.00 1.56
*BetRedKings* -1.00 2.10 | +1.00 1.51
*Noxwin* -1.00 2.24 | +1.00 1.61
*HeavenBet* -1.00 2.13 | +1.00 1.52

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Manchester City*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - W-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

*AC Milan*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-W-L
Last matches - L-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-W

*31/07/2013 Last Meetings 5 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*International Champions Cup (in USA) - Liverpool vs Olympiacos*

Olympiacos look for second victory

The Greeks, who blew past AC Milan via a 0-3 victory, will have their second match in the tournament as they clash with Liverpool on July 28, 06:00 (GMT+8) at Soldier Field, Chicago. Olympiacos’ winning start to the tournament could boost their confidence and inspire them to go for back-to-back wins. But the challenger this time around is a talent-laden side in Liverpool, which will definitely push Olympiacos to the limit.

Match Schedule
Date: *07/26/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.07* | Away *+0.50 1.85*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.84 | +0.50 2.08
*Bet365* -0.50 1.80 | +0.50 2.00   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.80 | +0.50 1.97
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.66 | +0.50 1.86 
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.77 | +0.50 1.99
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.73 | +0.50 1.89

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Liverpool*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Liverpool*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-D-L
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-W-D
Last home matches - W-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-L-W-D-W

*Olympiacos*

Performance - W-D-L-L-W-L-W
Last matches - W-D-L-L-W-L
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - W-D-L-L-L-W

*03/08/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *Good Offer for Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 28, 2014)

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN - AIK Solna vs Falkenbergs*

Match Schedule
Date: *07/29/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 1.73* | Away *+1.00 2.23*
Performance
Home: 57%
Away: 64%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.73 | +1.00 2.23
*Bet365* -1.00 1.87 | +1.00 1.92
*10Bet* -1.00 2.23 | +1.00 1.56
*BetRedKings* -1.00 2.10 | +1.00 1.51
*Noxwin* -1.00 2.24 | +1.00 1.61
*HeavenBet* -1.00 2.13 | +1.00 1.52

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Falkenbergs*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*AIK Solna*

Performance - W-L-L-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - W-L-L-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-W-L-D-D

*Falkenbergs*

Performance - W-D-D-L-D-W-W
Last matches - W-D-D-L-D-W
Last home matches - W-D-D-W-D-L
Last away matches - D-L-W-D-L-L

*20/07/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 4*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*SWEDEN ALLSVENSKAN - BK Hacken vs Djurgardens*

Match Schedule
Date: *07/29/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 2.33* | Away *+1.00 1.67*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.33 | +1.00 1.67
*Bet365* -1.00 2.33 | +1.00 1.67   
*10Bet* -1.00 2.33 | +1.00 1.67
*BetRedKings* -1.00 2.33 | +1.00 1.67
*Noxwin* -1.00 2.33 | +1.00 1.67
*HeavenBet* -1.00 2.33 | +1.00 1.67

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *BK Hacken*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*BK Hacken*

Performance - W-W-L-D-D-D-W
Last Matches - W-W-L-D-D-D
Last home matches - W-D-W-W-D-W
Last away matches - W-L-D-D-L-W

*Djurgardens*

Performance - L-W-D-L-W-D-D
Last matches - L-W-D-L-W-D
Last home matches - L-D-L-D-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-D-D

*21/07/2014 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 30, 2014)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 - VfL Bochum vs Greuther Furth*

Match Schedule
Date: *08/02/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 2.19* | Away *0.00 1.76*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 86%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 2.19 | 0.00 1.76
*Bet365* 0.00 2.02 | 0.00 1.75
*10Bet* 0.00 2.23 | 0.00 1.62
*BetRedKings* 0.00 2.08 | 0.00 1.66
*Noxwin* 0.00 2.08 | 0.00 1.66
*HeavenBet* 0.00 2.05 | 0.00 1.65

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Greuther Furth*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*VfL Bochum*

Performance - L-W-W-W-D-W-L
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-D-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-D-L-L-D

*Greuther Furth*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-L-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-D-W

*10/03/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2 - St. Pauli vs Ingolstadt 04*

Match Schedule
Date: *08/02/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.68* | Away *0.00 2.31*
Performance
Home: 79%
Away: 93%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 1.68 | 0.00 2.31
*Bet365* 0.00 1.97 | 0.00 1.87   
*10Bet* 0.00 1.63 | 0.00 2.22
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.58 | 0.00 2.20
*Noxwin* 0.00 1.58 | 0.00 2.20
*HeavenBet* 0.00 1.59 | 0.00 2.21

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Ingolstadt 04*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*St. Pauli*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-D-D
Last Matches - W-W-W-D-W-D
Last home matches - W-D-D-L-L-D
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-L-D

*Ingolstadt 04*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-D-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-W-D-L
Last away matches - W-W-D-W-D-D

*22/03/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 0*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *AsianHandicap Pick Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 31, 2014)

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 1 - Kashiwa Reysol vs Kawasaki Frontale*

Vissel Kobe aim for third straight over Urawa

The Urawa Reds-Vissel Kobe match is on August 2 at 18:00 ( GMT+8 ), and in this duel, Vissel Kobe are looking to register its third straight win over Urawa. Vissel Kobe were victorious in the last two meetings with Urawa (1-0 in August 11, 2012 and 3-1 in March 29, 2014). Urawa have a psychological advantage though, since they won over Vissel Kobe the last time Vissel visited Saitama Stadium. The scoreline was 2-0.

Match Schedule
Date: *08/02/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *0.00 1.82* | Away *0.00 2.02*
Performance
Home: 50%
Away: 86%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * 0.00 2.20 | 0.00 1.75
*Bet365* 0.00 1.82 | 0.00 2.02
*10Bet* 0.00 2.12 | 0.00 1.68
*BetRedKings* 0.00 1.99 | 0.00 1.57
*Noxwin* 0.00 2.08 | 0.00 1.65
*HeavenBet* 0.00 2.03 | 0.00 1.63

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Kawasaki Frontale*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Kashiwa Reysol*

Performance - L-L-D-W-W-L-W
Last Matches - L-L-D-W-W-L
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-L-L-W

*Kawasaki Frontale*

Performance - W-W-W-W-W-L-W
Last matches - W-W-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-W-L-W-L-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-D-L

*11/04/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*JAPAN J-LEAGUE DIV. 1 - Urawa Red Diamonds vs Vissel Kobe*

Kawasaki Frontale fit to tarnish Kashiwa's home record

Kawasaki Frontale is currently in top form with a 5 match winning streak. Visiting Kashiwa Reysol on August 2, 18:00 ( GMT+8 ) can they extend that streak to 6? On a contrary Kashiwa Reysol remain undefeated by Kawasaki Frontale on home ground since August 2011, but after two consecutive away defeats, the question remains if Kashiwa Reysol is able to stand strong and hold steadfast to their 11 home wins?

Match Schedule
Date: *08/02/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 1.90* | Away *+1.00 1.95*
Performance
Home: 93%
Away: 50%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 2.20 | +1.00 1.75
*Bet365* -1.00 1.90 | +1.00 1.95   
*10Bet* -1.00 2.22 | +1.00 1.62
*BetRedKings* -1.00 2.02 | +1.00 1.55
*Noxwin* -1.00 2.12 | +1.00 1.62
*HeavenBet* -1.00 2.12 | +1.00 1.57

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Vissel Kobe*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Urawa Red Diamonds*

Performance - D-W-W-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-W-W-D-L

*Vissel Kobe*

Performance - L-D-L-L-W-W-W
Last matches - L-D-L-L-W-W
Last home matches - L-L-L-W-W-W
Last away matches - D-W-W-D-L-D

*29/03/2014 Last Meetings 1 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *Check out this Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Aug 1, 2014)

*International Champions Cup (in USA) - Manchester City vs Olympiacos*

Manchester City remains to be the favourites

Manchester City have recently faced a sudden defeat against Liverpool despite of the impressive form of Stevan Jovetic, who is currently hailed as the top goal scorer for the International Champions Cup 2014 after netting four goals. Manuel Pellegrini's side remain to be the favourites to win the match against Olympiacos. Can Manchester City make it on the finals of the ICC? The match is on August 3, 03:00( GMT+8 ) at TCF Bank Stadium.

Match Schedule
Date: *08/03/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 1.84* | Away *+1.00 2.08*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 36%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.84 | +1.00 2.08
*Bet365* -1.00 1.82 | +1.00 2.07
*10Bet* -1.00 1.80 | +1.00 2.05
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.65 | +1.00 1.87
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.81 | +1.00 2.05
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.73 | +1.00 1.96

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Manchester City*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City*

Performance - L-W-W-W-L-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-W-W-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

*Olympiacos*

Performance - L-W-D-L-L-W-L
Last matches - L-W-D-L-L-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-L
Last away matches - L-W-D-L-L-L

*Last Meetings None*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*International Champions Cup (in USA) - Real Madrid vs Manchester United*

Can Real Madrid end tournament on good note?

Manchester United face the defending champions of the International Champions Cup, Real Madrid, on August 3, 04:06 ( GMT +8 ) at the Michigan Stadium. Real Madrid, despite their top rank, have been subpar after losing two matches that officially knock them out of the competition. Manchester United desperately need this win to become the champions. Can Real Madrid end the competition on a good note or will coach Louis van Gaal's side rule the tournament?

Match Schedule
Date: *08/03/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-0.50 2.11* | Away *+0.50 1.82*
Performance
Home: 43%
Away: 79%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.11 | +0.50 1.82
*Bet365* -0.50 2.09 | +0.50 1.80   
*10Bet* -0.50 2.07 | +0.50 1.79
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.78
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 1.68
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.98 | +0.50 1.72

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Real Madrid*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Real Madrid*

Performance - L-L-W-W-L-D-D
Last Matches - L-L-W-W-L-D
Last home matches - W-W-D-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-L-L-D-W-W

*Manchester United*

Performance - W-W-W-D-W-L-W
Last matches - W-W-W-D-W-L
Last home matches - W-L-W-D-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-W-D-L-L

*05/03/2013 Last Meetings 2 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *Check out Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Aug 8, 2014)

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 - Reims vs Paris Saint Germain*

Favourites, PSG to claim third straight Reims victory

PSG started their campaign on a high as Zlatan Ibrahimovic scored twice to help the French Ligue 1 title holder claim the France Super Cup against Guingamp in Beijing. After winning a silverware ahead of the 2014/15 season, PSG will begin their quest for a third straight Ligue 1 title on August 9, 02:30 (GMT+8) at Reims. PSG remain favourites to win against the host. Possibly the third time in a row, another three-nil scoreline?

Match Schedule
Date: *08/09/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+1.00 1.97* | Away *-1.00 1.92*
Performance
Home: 29%
Away: 86%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * +1.00 2.33 | -1.00 1.67
*Bet365* +1.00 1.97 | -1.00 1.92
*10Bet* +1.00 2.27 | -1.00 1.57
*BetRedKings* +1.00 2.24 | -1.00 1.56
*Noxwin* +1.00 2.24 | -1.00 1.56
*HeavenBet* +1.00 2.23 | -1.00 1.55

Sports Betting Pick
Away: *Paris Saint Germain*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Reims*

Performance - D-D-L-L-D-D-L
Last Matches - D-D-L-L-D-D
Last home matches - D-L-W-L-D-D
Last away matches - D-L-L-D-D-L

*Paris Saint Germain*

Performance - W-W-W-L-W-W-W
Last matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last home matches - W-W-W-L-W-W
Last away matches - W-L-W-W-W-D

*05/04/2014 Last Meetings  0 - 3*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 - AS Monaco vs Lorient*

Lorient seek to improve record on Monaco

A goal from Radamel Falcao was enough for Monaco to secure a win against Emirates Cup host Arsenal. The referee denied Arsenal a penalty kick for Danijel Subasic's foul on Chuba Akpom, which saw the French side enter their Ligue 1 opener against Lorient on August 11, 03:00(GMT+8) with high confidence. Lorient failed to secure a win against Monaco since October of 2010. Can Lorient put the host's dominance at rest?

Match Schedule
Date: *08/10/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 1.95* | Away *+1.00 1.95*
Performance
Home: 86%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -1.00 1.67 | +1.00 2.33
*Bet365* -1.00 1.95 | +1.00 1.95   
*10Bet* -1.00 1.60 | +1.00 2.26
*BetRedKings* -1.00 1.59 | +1.00 2.20
*Noxwin* -1.00 1.59 | +1.00 2.20
*HeavenBet* -1.00 1.62 | +1.00 2.21

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *AS Monaco*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*AS Monaco*

Performance - W-D-W-W-W-W-D
Last Matches - W-D-W-W-W-W
Last home matches - D-D-W-W-W-D
Last away matches - W-D-W-W-W-W

*Lorient*

Performance - D-W-D-D-D-L-L
Last matches - D-W-D-D-D-L
Last home matches - D-D-L-L-W-D
Last away matches - D-W-D-W-D-W

*01/02/2014 Last Meetings 2 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *Check out Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Aug 9, 2014)

*ENGLISH COMMUNITY SHIELD - Manchester City (n) vs Arsenal*

Manchester City not slowing down on Arsenal

The creator is the one to take full control and dominate whatever he creates, but for the third time in a row Arsenal failed to do so. With Valencia beating Benfica (1-3), Arsenal's 0-1 defeat to AS Monaco denied them yet another Emirates Cup title. Sure enough, Arsene Wenger will demand an improvement when Arsenal face Manchester City in the English Community Shield on August 10, 22:00 ( GMT+8 ) at Wembley. Can Arsenal break their previous 1-1 deadlock against Manchester City?

Match Schedule
Date: *08/10/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *+1.00 1.97* | Away *-1.00 1.92*
Performance
Home: 71%
Away: 57%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 2.29 | +0.50 1.69
*Bet365* -0.50 1.92 | +0.50 2.00
*10Bet* -0.50 2.24 | +0.50 1.62
*BetRedKings* -0.50 2.05 | +0.50 1.65
*Noxwin* -0.50 2.21 | +0.50 2.00
*HeavenBet* -0.50 2.00 | +0.50 2.04

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Manchester City (n)*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Manchester City (n)*

Performance - L-W-L-W-W-W-W
Last Matches - L-W-L-W-W-W
Last home matches - L-W-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - L-W-W-W-W-L

*Arsenal*

Performance - L-L-W-W-W-L-W
Last matches - L-L-W-W-W-L
Last home matches - L-L-W-W-W-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-W-W-W

*29/03/2014 Last Meetings  1 - 1*

*Good Luck!!!*

-----

*FRANCE LIGUE 1 - Lyon vs Rennes*

Match Schedule
Date: *08/10/2014*
Asian Handicap Odds
Home *-1.00 1.95* | Away *+1.00 1.95*
Performance
Home: 64%
Away: 43%

*Other Sports Bookmaker Odds Comparison*

*Bookmakers 
SBOBet * -0.50 1.88 | +0.50 2.04
*Bet365* -0.50 1.85 | +0.50 2.05   
*10Bet* -0.50 1.84 | +0.50 2.00
*BetRedKings* -0.50 1.79 | +0.50 1.97
*Noxwin* -0.50 1.79 | +0.50 1.97
*HeavenBet* -0.50 1.76 | +0.50 1.99

Sports Betting Pick
Home: *Lyon*
Stake Unit: 5/10

*Betting Statistic*

*Lyon*

Performance - W-W-D-W-W-L-L
Last Matches - W-W-D-W-W-L
Last home matches - W-D-W-L-W-L
Last away matches - W-W-L-L-W-L

*Rennes*

Performance - W-W-L-D-L-D-L
Last matches - W-W-L-D-L-D
Last home matches - D-W-L-L-D-W
Last away matches - W-W-L-D-L-L

*02/02/2014 Last Meetings 0 - 2*

*Good Luck!!!*

Other Match prediction to be followed. If you want other Sports Betting *Check Best Betting Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Aug 18, 2014)

*SPAIN SUPER CUP*

*Real Madrid vs Atletico Madrid*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/20/2014

Spain Super Cup: Madrid derby you shouldn't miss

Real Madrid have won the Champions League, beating Atletico Madrid 4-1 in May. On August 20 at 03:00 ( GMT+8 ), the Madrid clubs are set to face each other for the Spain Super Cup (Supercopa de España). The first leg will be played at Santiago Bernabéu while the second leg will be at Vicente Calderon. Having signed World Cup stars James Rodriguez, Toni Kroos and Keylor Navas, a win for Real Madrid is likely to happen. Real Madrid Win this Match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.55
Away: 5.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.11
Away: 4.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 1.96
Away +1.00 | 1.96

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.12
Away:  +0.50 | 1.77

Pick: *Real Madrid*

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA*

*Bayern Munchen vs VfL Wolfsburg*

Match Schedule
Date: 08/23/2014

Wolfsburg try to prevent another Bayern rout

Last year Wolfsburg came up short for a UCL spot. This 2014/15 season, they'll gun for a good start, but how will they fare against defending champs Bayern Munchen? Bayern won all three most recent meetings against Wolfsburg, and in two of those won games, Bayern managed to score six goals against Wolfsburg. Will manager Dieter Hecking's side take another beating? Match is on August 23, 02:30( GMT+8 ). Bayern Munchen Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.25
Away: 10.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.61
Away: 8.25

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -2.00 | 2.12
Away +2.00 | 2.01

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -1.00 | 2.21
Away: +1.00 | 1.72

Pick: *Bayern Munchen*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 16, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League*

*Bayern Munchen vs Manchester City*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/18/2014

Bayern Munchen, City begin Champions League title chase

German champions Bayern Munchen are set to vindicate themselves after faltering in the semifinals of the 2013-14 UEFA Champions League when they begin their campaign for the new season, and their first test is the English side Manchester City, ousted in the Round of 16 last season by Spanish side FC Barcelona. Manchester City won their most recent duel with Bayern Munchen via a 2-3 scoreline. Overall, Bayern , packed with talent all over the pitch, rarely lose on home soil in any competition, and Man City have a daunting task of trying to repeat their win in German again. Punters will probably fancy Muncih, but City have more than enough quality to at least walk away with a point.    

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.67
Away: 5.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.25
Away: 4.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.13
Away +1.00 | 1.82

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.25
Away:  +0.50 | 1.70

Pick: *Bayern Munchen*

--------------------------------------

*Chelsea vs Schalke 04*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/18/2014

Chelsea eye third straight win over Schalke

Chelsea, without a doubt, are one of the favourites in the 2014-15 UEFA Champions League. Lodged at Group G, the English side mentored by Jose Mourinho are set to clash with the struggling German side Schalke 04. Chelsea won the last two duels with Schalke. In both matches, Chelsea netted thrice, opposite Schalke’s scoreless performance on both occasions. Can Chelsea make it three in a row? Overall, Chelsea will be many people’s favourites to get the three points on Wednesday night, however many Blues fans will remember that 12 months ago their side were similarly billed to beat Basel in the corresponding fixture. That night ended up with the Swiss side winning 2-0. Chelsea are unlikely to make the same mistake again this time around.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.31
Away: 9.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.77
Away: 7.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.75 | 2.20
Away +1.75 | 1.77

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.16
Away: -0.75 | 1.76

Pick: *Chelsea*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *UEFA Champions League Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 18, 2014)

*UEFA Europa League*

*Borussia Monchengladbach vs Villarreal*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/19/2014

There were some changes in Borussia Mönchengladbach this summer. Goalkeeper Marc-Andre ter Stegen moved to Barcelona, but club signed Yann Sommer to replace him. “It’s always special to play in European competitions,” said Sommer. Striker Luuk de Jong left for PSV, but anyway he didn’t meet expectations here. Besides, Borussia appointed two new forwards, Adre Hahn and Ibrahima Traore. Coach Lucian Favre works with the team since 2011 and he has a lot trust here. When Borussia was on a winless streak last season club prolonged contract with Favre.

Villarreal is looking forward for this match. “We are going to Germany for 3 points, however it won’t be an easy game. I think both us and them are favouritues of this group. We must play our football. It was my dream to play in the European competitions,” said striker Gerard Moreno, former Mallorca player, who is set to make his debut in European cups. “I am very happy and excited, we can’t wait to play in the Europa League.  It will be a very attractive match, they are our strongest rivals in the group. They are a good, dangerous team, but we’ll play for a win,” said captain Bruno.      

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.31
Away: 2.74

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.92
Away: 3.45

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.33
Away +0.50 | 1.65

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.25 | 2.35
Away:  +0.25 | 1.62

Pick: *Villarreal*

--------------------

*Everton vs VfL Wolfsburg*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/19/2014

Group H is considered as the strongest and most attractive group of Europa League. There are 4 good teams in it: Everton, Wolfsburg, Lille, Krasnodar. Question is how seriously teams will treat those competitions. Everton’s coach, Roberto Martinez, claims his side will give 100%. “We are not a team who wants to moan about the number of games or talk about the Europa League in a disrespectful manner. We worked really hard for 12 months to get in this position. 

Wolfsburg is underperforming this season. Firstly, they needed penalty shootout to progress to the next round of German Cup at the expense of Darmstadt, side which is playing in 2. Bundesliga. Wolfsburg also didn’t manage to win any of their three league games. There are some injuries in the team, for example Luis Gustavo and Kevin De Bruyne are major doubts. However, players are looking forward for this game. “It’s a great challenge, I’m sure it’s going to be a great game,” said Luis Gustavo. Coach Dieter Hecking is already making excuses.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.95
Away: 3.25

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.44
Away: 4.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.02
Away +0.50 | 1.88

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.13
Away: +0.25 | 1.76

Pick: *Everton*

---------------------

*Red Bull Salzburg vs Celtic FC*

Match Schedule
Date: 09/19/2014

When Ronny Deila filled the Parkhead hotseat in June, it was the Champions League that dominated his thoughts. However, a 2-1 aggregate defeat to Maribor last month, having earlier been given a reprieve after a loss to Legia Warsaw, demoted the Scottish champions to the group stages of the Europa League. Deila's side open up their campaign on Thursday night with a trip to Red Bull Salzburg in Austria - a country that has not been the happiest of hunting grounds for Celtic in years gone by.

However, Celtic were boosted at the weekend by the return to action of captain Scott Brown from a hamstring injury that had sidelined him since pre-season, and the midfielder is expected to feature again at the Red Bull Arena. Despite that positive news, Deila will have to make do without defenders Adam Matthews, Mikael Lustig and Charlie Mulgrew, all of whom are still recovering from complaints. Meanwhile, it is anticipated that Salzburg's attack will be spearheaded by Spanish frontman Jonathan Soriano, who has scored 11 goals in seven Austrian Bundesliga outings this season. His tally includes a five-goal haul in an 8-0 victory over SV Grodig last month. The 28-year-old was also the leading goalscorer in last term's Europa League with eight 

strikes to his name.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.46
Away: 5.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.97
Away: 5.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 1.78
Away +1.00 | 2.13

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.98
Away: -0.50 | 1.90

Pick: *Red Bull Salzburg*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *UEFA Europa League Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 28, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League*

*CSKA Moscow (n) vs Bayern Munchen*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/01/2014

Bayern could continue dominance of CSKA Moscow

Bayern Munchen and CSKA Moscow have already faced each other in last season's UEFA Champions League group stage, with Bayern Munchen dominating the match up via a 6-1 aggregate scoreline. Now that these two teams are set to face again, will Bayern Munchen win again over CSKA Moscow, or will CSKA Moscow surprise the Bavarians and put one over Pep Guardiola’s side? Match is on October 1, 00:00 ( GMT+8 ) at Stadion Lokomotiv.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 9.25
Away: 1.28

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 7.00
Away: 1.66

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +1.50 | 2.03
Away -1.50 | 1.90

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  +0.50 | 2.31
Away:  -0.50 | 1.66

Pick: *Bayern Munchen*

--------------------

*Manchester City vs AS Roma*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/01/2014

Roma ready for back-to-back wins

AS Roma secured the top spot of Group E in the UEFA Champions League after a blow-out win over CSKA Moscow, 5-1. Manchester City, on the other hand, found themselves on the bottom half after losing to Bayern Munchen, 1-0. Can Manchester City regain lost grounds with a win over AS Roma, or will AS Roma continue with their winning ways? Match is on October 1, 02:45 ( GMT+8 ) at the Etihad Stadium.    

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.65
Away: 5.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.33
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.75 | 1.85
Away: +0.75 | 2.08

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 1.88
Away: +0.25 | 2.02

Pick: *Manchester City*

--------------------

*Paris Saint Germain vs Barcelona*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/01/2014

PSG, Barca to break draw

Barcelona and Paris Saint-Germain have faced each other three times in the past, with all three prior matches ending in a draw. This year, they are set to clash again in the UEFA Champions League, with Barcelona on top in Group F after beating APOEL. PSG were ranked second after a 1-1 draw with Ajax. Will the curse of the draw finally break this time? Who will it favour? Match is on October 1, 02:45( GMT+8 ).

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.40
Away: 2.11

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.00
Away: 2.65

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.50 | 1.85
Away: -0.50 | 2.12

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.70
Away: -0.25 | 2.25

Pick: *Barcelona*

------------------

*Atletico Madrid vs Juventus*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/02/2014

Juve, Atleti lock horns in Group A action

Italian champions Juventus and Spanish team Atletico Madrid will test each other’s mettle as they clash in the group stage of the UEFA Champions League on October 1, 02:45 ( GMT+8 ) at Estadio Vicente Calderon. Juventus currently rule Group A after beating Malmo, 2-0, while Atletico Madrid failed versus Olympiacos to start their group stage campaign. With forward Mario Mandzukic back in harness, could Atletico Madrid emerge victorious over Juventus or will The Old Lady prevail?

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.20
Away: 3.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.69
Away: 4.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 2.20
Away: +0.50 | 1.76

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.55
Away: 0.00 | 2.53

Pick: *Juventus*


All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *UEFA Champions League Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Sep 30, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League*

*Arsenal vs Galatasaray*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/02/2014

The season is barely out of the blocks, and already Arsene Wenger heads into a massive Champions League match with major injury setbacks to absorb. Arsenal will be without midfielder Aaron Ramsey and captain Mikel Arteta for Wednesday night's Champions League Group D match against Galatasaray. Throw in the other sicknotes of Olivier Giroud, Theo Walcott, Serge Gnabry, Nacho Monreal, Mathieu Debuchy and matters start to look very bleak.

As for Galatasaray, they scored a 1-1 draw at home to Anderlecht a fortnight ago, while domestically they have had a bit of a wobbly start to the season, where they currently sit fourth in the table. Gala’s biggest problem this season has been goals (4 in 4 games in the league), while Buruk Yilmaz is the top scorer with two. Most others, including Wesley Sneijder, have yet to find the target.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.56
Away: 6.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.11
Away: 5.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.00
Away +1.00 | 1.94

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.11
Away:  +0.50 | 1.80

Pick: *Arsenal*

--------------------

*Basel vs Liverpool*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/02/2014

Basel are, unsurprisingly to the outside eye, top of the Swiss league after 10 matches leading second place Zurich by 22 points to 20. The Swiss side struggled in their Champions League opener as a visit to Madrid to face the current holders saw them join the list of many to be put to the sword to the Spanish side’s attacking quartet. Basel have had some joy against English clubs in the recent past however with victories over Tottenham, Manchester United, and Chelsea and are likely to cause Liverpool some problems.

Liverpool have had a slow start to the season with the speed and direct running that overwhelmed teams last season now disappeared from their game due to the departure of Suarez and the injury to Sturridge. In their opening Champions League group match, a sluggish Liverpool performance saw a last minute penalty from Steven Gerrard saved their blushes against new comers Ludogorets. Their league form hasn’t been the best either with a record of 1 draw and 2 defeats in September.

*1x2 Odds*
DRAW: 3.30

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
DRAW: 2.13

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.25 | 2.09
Away: -0.25 | 1.85

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.81
Away: -0.25 | 2.09

Pick: *DRAW* 1st & Full AsianHandicap Pick: *Basel*

--------------------

*Atletico Madrid vs Juventus*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/02/2014

Diego Simeone could revert to 4-4-2 this weekend after playing with only 1 striker for the mauling of Sevilla at the weekend. Mario Mandzukic played with a protective mask on his broken nose on Saturday and will start again with it here. Raul Garcia could partner him up front, though Jiminez is another option along with Griezmann.

Andrea Pirlo is out but Martin Caceres has made the squad and stands a chance of playing. Marrone and Barzagli remain absent. Patrice Evra may get the nod at left wing-back ahead of Kwadwo Asamoah. They showed last season that they are capable of beating anyone and Simeone has replaced the departing players well, but Juventus have won all 6 of their competitive matches so far 

this season and won't lie down easily.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.17
Away: 3.55

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.69
Away: 4.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: 0.00 | 1.85
Away: 0.00 | 2.12

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.31
Away: +0.25 | 1.66

Pick: *Juventus*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *UEFA Champions League Best Football Betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Oct 5, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga 2*

*RB Leipzig vs FC Heidenheim*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/07/2014

Good Leipzig results at the beginning of the season are not a big surprise, as this team have big ambitions and the team itself worth a lot. They confirm this at the pitch, as they lost only once in the first eight rounds and have already won four times. They lost only the away match against Union Berlin, but after that had easily defeated Karlsruhe and drew in the last round with Fortune in Dusseldorf, but we need to say that had the lead in that match until the finish. They also have a lot of injured players, while in Dusseldorf their first scorer Poulsen was out of the team. 

Heidenheim didn’t see themselves in the top the table this season, but the new second-league team play a very lovable football. Before this round they were the most efficient team of the league, but they scored the vast majority of goals at home, where they score three goals per match on average. Away matches are a totally different matter and that is why they are not too optimistic before this match, although it’s time to play one good match outside their own stadium. Their forwards are in an excellent mood, although Mayer was injured in the last round and it is not certain whether he will play or not. 

Both teams play very well but Leipzig are a better team, and when we add that are great at home and Heidenheim much weaker away, it is clear that we give advantage to the host team.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.03
Away: 3.55

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.52
Away: 4.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.04
Away +0.50 | 1.88

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.25 | 2.14
Away:  +0.25 | 1.75

Pick: *RB Leipzig*

--------------------

*France ligue 2*

*Brest vs Tours*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/07/2014

Brest are currently on the 7th place in Ligue 2 with 14 points, but a potential victory here could see them sharing the second position. It is clear the players will fully motivated enter the match. And I believe the coach Alex Dupont will ask the maximum. Brest are in mini series of two consecutive draws, against Chateauroux and Sochaux.

Tours are between the weakest sides in Ligue 2. They have nine points after the first nine rounds and sit in the relegation zone, third from the bottom. It was somehow expected as Tours were banned from buying players this summer. The coach Olivier Pantaloni has a small roster and can't rotate the players, so they are already looking tired. However, it seems the away form is the biggest problem for Tours.

I expect another victory for Brest. They have the home advantage, they are in good form and they are complete. Having on mind Tours poor away form, I think their misery will continue.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.97
Away: 4.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.59
Away: 4.30

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 1.97
Away: +0.50 | 1.95

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.13
Away: +0.25 | 1.76

Pick: *Brest*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Visit Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Oct 7, 2014)

*UEFA EURO 2016 QUALIFIERS*

*Belarus vs Ukraine*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/10/2014

The home advantage of Belarus will not be a factor against a team that performed well with both sides. Ukraine didn't lose in their five recent matches. Taking four wins and a draw, they are ready to take their spot here. We know how Ukraine performs with their at home, but they also have an edge when playing away. This will be a 1 goal advantage win for Ukraine, let's say 1 - 2. I will bet a good amount for Over 2.25 goals with 2.25 odds, and Ukraine to beat Belarus 1x2 with 2.23 @ SBOBet. Expect that odds will drop into the Ukraine side.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.03
Away: 3.55

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.52
Away: 4.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.25 | 1.96
Away -0.25 | 1.96

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 2.28
Away:  0.00 | 1.68

Pick: *Ukraine*

--------------------

*FYR Macedonia vs Luxembourg*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/10/2014

This fixture is a mistake! Yes, Macedonia will have a home advantage and Luxenborg had a worst form, but giving Macedonia at 1.39 odds is a mistake. They also not playing well both sides, even losing a lot of games at home against stronger teams like Portugal. Luxembourg is not as strong as Portugal, but heavily favoring Macedonia in 1x2 is not a good idea. This will be a draw in my opinion. The +1 in Asian handicap with 2.12 odds for Luxembourg is a profit! 

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 4.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.41

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 1.97
Away: +1.00 | 1.95

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.02
Away: +0.50 | 1.88

Pick: *Draw* Pick: 1st & Full AsianHandicap *Luxembourg*

-------------------

*Lithuania vs Estonia*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/10/2014

Against strong teams like England, Moldova and Poland, Lithuania had no chance, but in this fixture against Estonia is a different story. This will be an even matched, home advantage for Lithuania will not secure them a victory because Estonia knows how concede goals that Lithuania is lacking. I want to call another draw for this one so putting in Asian Handicap for this fixture is a safer pick. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.24
Away: 3.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.90
Away: 3.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 2.25
Away: +0.50 | 1.72

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.31
Away: +0.25 | 1.66

Pick: *Estonia*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Visit Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Oct 9, 2014)

*UEFA EURO 2016 QUALIFIERS*

*Bulgaria vs Croatia*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/11/2014

The Croatian media spoke a lot and now if they don't win, i don't know what will happen with their favourites. Their players are much better than the national team of Bulgaria. For the home team, It's important to have more supporters in the stadium, but the tickets are too expensive and not many people are expected. Croatia with Rakitic, Modric, Srna and company are world class team while for Bulgaria Popov is the best at the moment, playing for Kuban. Take this before the odds drop

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.25
Away: 2.18

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.10
Away: 2.93

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.25 | 2.04
Away -0.25 | 1.88

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.25 | 1.68
Away -0.25 | 2.28

Pick: *Croatia*

--------------------

*Cyprus vs Israel*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/11/2014

Cyprus hosts have made a great appearance and won against Bosnia in the first round with 2-1. The team will try to continue the good results and at their venue they have an opportunity to get more points. Meanwhile, Israel is out of form at this period of time and I expect that it is difficult for them to win this game. I'm expecting a draw in this match so *Visit Best Football Odds will be the line for this game.* +0.25 for Cyprus with 2.02 odds will be a safe call. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.30
Away: 2.13

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.50
Away: 2.74

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.25 | 2.02
Away: -0.25 | 1.90

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.72
Away: -0.25 | 2.21

Pick: *Cyprus*

-------------------

*Latvia vs Iceland*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/11/2014

Iceland has better players than Latvia. Iceland's players play in teams like Verona, Swansea etc. Latvia national team has a lot of problems with the line up. They have some good players injured and for this team, without these players, it's mission impossible to get even 1 point against Iceland. Iceland plays a good game and they have talented players. No problems in Iceland before this match. All will be available to play and the best formation will be chosen by the coach. I see Iceland will be the big favourite here so I already put a good amount here because the odds will soon drop.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.35
Away: 2.09

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.30
Away: 2.74

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.25 | 2.06
Away: -0.25 | 1.86

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.70
Away: -0.25 | 2.25

Pick: *Iceland*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 10, 2014)

*UEFA EURO 2016 QUALIFIERS*

*Finland vs Greece*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/12/2014

Finland successfully made a turnaround of their goal deficit at the first half of their battle against the initially very defensive Faroe Islands. The side displayed character and in the words of coach Mixu Paatelainen, they “deserve credit for that.” Christian Holst opened the scoring and Faroe Islands were the apparent top dogs by the end of the first. However, Finland started rallying their way to victory at the kick-off of the second period. The Greeks debuted in the Group stage of the Euro 2016 qualifications with zero points under their belt. They succumbed to Romania on a one-goal clean sheet. Despite the relatively good defense, Greece made numerous lame efforts to convert chances.  

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.89
Away: 2.45

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.80
Away: 3.10

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.50 | 1.60
Away: -0.50 | 2.47

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.58
Away: -0.25 | 2.47

Pick: *Greece*

-------------------

*Albania vs Denmark*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/12/2014

The away win from Portugal makes Albania a top contender in this tournament. They show that they can adapt and perform well against the home crowd, this time they will be in a comfortable position. AH handicap is on their side and the odds are fair for them. Favoured by bookmakers, Denmark can also play both sides, but focus more on defence that make the game lack with goals. This can be a draw outcome or a one goal lead in favor of Albania. In case that it becomes a draw the Asian Handicap line for Albania also had a fair price.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.15
Away: 2.27

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.20
Away: 2.92

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.25 | 1.97
Away -0.25 | 1.95

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.25 | 1.66
Away -0.25 | 2.31

Pick: *Albania*

--------------------

*Northern Ireland vs Faroe Islands*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/12/2014

This fixture is insane! SBOBet heavily favoured Northern Ireland with 1.27 in 1x2 line. Yes, there are taking a break in away, but their overall performance is not that solid. They only scored 2 goals in their five away matches, an average of 0.4 goals per game. Faroe Islands away performance is not a joke they conceded 6 goals in their last away match. This will be a huge profit on the Faroe's side, but if you want a safer bet than simply take Faroe Islands to in AH +1.50 with a whooping 2.09 odds. This will be a mistake for this fixture so act fast before the odds drops.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.25
Away: 11.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.69
Away: 7.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.50 | 2.09
Away: +1.50 | 1.83

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.70
Away: +0.50 | 2.25

AsianHandicap Pick: *Faroe Islands* 
1x2 Pick: *Northern Ireland*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds *Visit Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Oct 12, 2014)

*UEFA EURO 2016 QUALIFIERS*

*Norway vs Bulgaria*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/14/2014

Last Friday, Norway won in an away meeting 3:0 with Malta. The result was opened by Dæhlie in 22 minute, the other 2 goals were scored by King. In their first game of qualification, they lost at home 2:0 with Italy. They lost at home against Albania, which was a small surprise. With 7 friendly matches played this year, Norway has won only one in January against Moldova. Bulgaria lost their last match 1:0 with Croatia, they were hosts in this game and this game was played on Friday.The 24 year old winger is currently playing for Celtic, where he tries to find his old form with which he delighted in Lech Poznan.  This is my Opinion About this game I don't want to call a draw for this one, but there's a possibility, *So will have to go for Asian Handicap Best Football Odds Line.*

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.25

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 2.05

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 1.77
Away: +0.50 | 2.17

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.35
Away: +0.25 | 1.64

Pick: *Bulgaria*

-------------------

*Bosnia-Herzegovina vs Belgium*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/14/2014

Bosnia had plenty of success against 5 years ago when back-to-back triumphs over them proved to be the catalyst to Bosnia’s advancement to the playoffs for 2010 World Cup qualifying, where they went out to Portugal and missed out on the finals. Belgium were only considered a decent Pot 3 team that cause some damage to the teams above them, now they may well be ranked amongst the elite countries on the continent and even the world themselves. 

Bosnia and Belgium have plenty of history already with each other, with the two teams meeting in qualifying campaigns for both 2006 and 2010 World Cup qualifying. In four meetings, Bosnia came out on top 3 times and Belgium just once. Bosnia have never lost to Belgium at home either. I expect an interesting match. I believe the quality is on Belgian side. Away win is my pick.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.20
Away: 2.15

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.75
Away: 2.97

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.50 | 1.77
Away -0.50 | 2.17

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.25 | 1.62
Away -0.25 | 2.38

Pick: *Belgium*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 14, 2014)

*UEFA EURO 2016 QUALIFIERS*

*Germany vs Republic of Ireland*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/15/2014

Germany remain overwhelming favourites to top the group and will expect to right the wrongs of Warsaw in comprehensive style against an Ireland team who have collected maximum points from a trip to Georgia and a 7-0 demolition of Gibraltar. Ireland conceded nine goals, six of them on one horrific night at the Aviva Stadium, and scored only once in reply during the last World Cup qualifying campaign, with the Germans running riot on their way to glory in Brazil. I'll take the hype here and Germany to win this fixture.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.23
Away: 10.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.67
Away: 8.50

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.75 | 1.95
Away: +1.75 | 1.97

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.68
Away: +0.50 | 2.28

Pick: *Germany*

-------------------

*Denmark vs Portugal*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/15/2014

Denmark won their home opener 2-1 against Armenia, before being held to a 1-1 draw in Albania. Portugal is in a bad position in my opinion, they're not performing well in away and Denmark has the form in home. This will be a draw win for Denmark and the odds that favor Portugal is a mistake. We can take Demark to win straight line or AH for more safer picks, but I'll go to Denmark to win this fixture.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.93
Away: 3.24

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.95
Away: 2.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.25 | 1.92
Away -0.25 | 1.95

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.25 | 1.62
Away -0.25 | 2.38

Pick: *Denmark*

------------------

*Finland vs Romania*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/15/2014

Romania is at the moment in the place 15 of the UEFA ranking, while Finland is 22 positions lower. Finland's performance is hit and miss at home, if Riski didn't have a good performance this will be a draw/lose at home. Romania beats Greece in an away victory with a one goal advantage, so they will come to this match ready also history tells that Romania always won against Finland. This is my Opinion About this game I don't want to call a draw for this one, but there's a possibility, So will have to go for Asian Handicap Line *For more recently odds visit Best Football Odds.* 

*1x2 Odds*
DRAW: 2.94

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
DRAW: 1.88

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.25 | 2.42
Away +0.25 | 1.62

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home 0.00 | 1.95
Away 0.00 | 1.95

Pick Asian Handicap : *Finland*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 20, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League*

*Liverpool vs Real Madrid*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/22/2014

Liverpool in must-win match versus Real Madrid

Real Madrid C.F. and Liverpool F.C. are set to clash on October 22, at Anfield in the Group B action of the 2014-15 UEFA Champions League. Trailing FC Basel, English side Liverpool are in dire need of a win to improve its position in Group B standings. Spanish side Real Madrid, on the other hand, remain undefeated after two won matches that gives them solo leadership of Group B. The clear power is all with Real Madrid in this one and they should get the win on the board, because the Liverpool back line doesn’t look as if it can withstand a great deal of pressure.*The -0.75 Handicap i think is good Best Football odds to me.* 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.95
Away: 1.86

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.50
Away: 2.43

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.75 | 1.87
Away: -0.75 | 2.06

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.91
Away: -0.25 | 1.99

Pick: *Real Madrid*

-------------------

*AS Roma vs Bayern Munchen*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/22/2014

AS Roma will be tested versus Bayern Munchen

Italian club AS Roma plan on snatching a win when they face German giants Bayern Munchen, which are now sitting on top of Group E, on October 22, at Stadio Olimpico. Bayern Munchen so far remain a formidable foe in the group stage of the UEFA Champions League, and AS Roma have no choice but to take their performance up a notch if they want to challenge the Bavarians. Opening Asian Handicap at (+0.5) on Roma, odds had not been changing much, but Bayern Munich to win odds seem logical. I am going with Roma not to lose, they are certainly an improving side

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.80
Away: 2.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.30
Away: 2.50

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.50 | 1.93
Away -0.50 | 2.00

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.25 | 1.81
Away -0.25 | 2.09

Pick: *AS Roma*

--------------------

*Barcelona vs Ajax*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/22/2014
Barcelona looking to dominate again

Spanish club FC Barcelona are looking to return to their dominant form after suffering a 3-2 defeat at the hands of French side Paris Saint-Germain, once they host the still-winless AFC Ajax in Group F of the 2014 UEFA Champions League. Ajax had a draw match against PSG. Can Ajax at least avoid incurring their first loss in this tournament with a third straight draw? Kick-off is on October 22, at Camp Nou, Barcelona. This match is to high for AH I going to pick AH for Ajax. for 1x2 Barcelona. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.12
Away: 16.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.43
Away: 8.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -2.50 | 2.08
Away +2.50 | 1.85

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -1.25 | 2.33
Away +1.25 | 1.65

Pick 1x2: *Barcelona*
Pick Asian Handicap: *Ajax*


All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 23, 2014)

*SPAIN LA LIGA *

*Celta Vigo vs Levante*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/25/2014

After a home loss against Villarreal that are currently above them in the league table, Celta Vigo will defend their home against Levante. This will be a one sided fixture for the home side. Levante is currently in the 19th position in the league table and not doing well while in away. Celta Vigo will not tolerate any mistakes here and the power trio Nolito,Larrivey, and Orellana will be making some plays here.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.43
Away: 7.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.01
Away: 5.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 1.74
Away: +1.00 | 2.23

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 1.64
Away: +0.25 | 2.35

Pick ASian Handicap: *Levante*
Pick 1x2: *Celta Vigo*

-------------------

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA*

*Werder Bremen vs Koln*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/25/2014

If Di Santo makes some plays here this will be a Bremen game. Both sides are pretty even in my opinion. If we look the stats for this team a draw will consider, but both of these teams can concede goals. I predict that this game will be an offensive match and a lot of goals are coming. Bremen has the upper hand because of the home crowd, so also I put a decent amount in AH for Bremen side.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.64
Away: 2.68

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.25
Away: 3.25

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.25 | 2.35
Away +0.25 | 1.67

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.25 | 2.66
Away +0.25 | 1.50

Pick: *Bremen*

--------------------

*FRANCE LIGUE 1*

*Toulouse vs Lens*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/25/2014
Barcelona looking to dominate again

This fixture is a draw win in Toulouse. They can perform well both sides, especially in the front of the home crowd. With the likes of Ben Yedder this guy knows how and when to make some plays for his team. Lens will be no chance in this fixture, they have loss their last two away matches and losing 4 games from their last five. I smell a 2-0 here so I put a small amount for Correct Score here.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.58
Away: 5.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.23
Away: 5.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.75 | 1.79
Away +0.75 | 2.07

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.25 | 1.88
Away +0.25 | 2.02

Pick: *Toulouse*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 28, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga*

*Bayern Munchen vs Borussia Dortmund*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/02/2014

BVB desperate for morale-boosting win

Defending champions Bayern Munchen facing perennial contender Borussia Dortmund has always been an exciting match-up. However, with the way BVB have been playing lately, many think this will be a lopsided game in favour of coach Pep Guardiola's side, although his counterpart, Jurgen Klopp, remains unfazed. If BVB win this one, it will surely help his boys in regaining their confidence in the 2014-15 Bundesliga campaign. Match is on November 2. On the last match of this team Dortmund win of league Super Cup may this time of revenge of Munchen 3 - 1 for Munchen Win. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.48
Away: 6.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.02
Away: 5.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 1.79
Away: +1.00 | 2.16

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.03
Away: +0.50 | 1.87

Pick: *Bayern Munchen*

-------------------

*Borussia Monchengladbach vs TSG Hoffenheim*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/02/2014

Hoffenheim, M’Gladbach collide in crucial match

Hoffenheim, M’Gladbach collide in crucial match

Borussia Monchengladbach were hosts when they last met TSG Hoffenheim in the Bundesliga. That encounter resulted in a 2-2 draw. Borussia Monchengladbach will again host the duel with Hoffenheim, and fans of both sides are wondering if this will be another draw match or if one team can finally find the way to defeat the other. Match is on November 2, Which team can secure the three points and improve their table position? If you a Professional bettor before your bet with your bookie always check the H2H if you base in Stats Hoffenheim Win theres a Chance to Draw this Match. *If you nid Best Football Odds from Bundesliga Match.*

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.99
Away: 3.70

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.49
Away: 4.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.99
Away +0.50 | 1.94

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.25 | 2.13
Away +0.25 | 1.78

Pick: *TSG Hoffenheim*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Oct 29, 2014)

*Italy Serie A*

*AS Roma vs Cesena*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/30/2014

After a tragic home match against B. Munich in 1-7, Roma will be back at home to defend against Cesena. I can't see any problems in Roma side highly favoured by various bookmakers with 1.18 odds. They're the 2nd team in the league table and facing a bottom table team. Under 3 is my choice here, Roma is a strong team, but a Cesena will be scoreless here and I am not expecting a higher than 2 goals from Roma. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.16
Away: 17.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.52
Away: 9.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -2.25 | 2.20
Away: +2.25 | 1.78

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 1.72
Away: +0.75 | 2.21

Pick: *AS Roma*

-------------------

*Atalanta vs Napoli*

Match Schedule
Date: 10/30/2014

An outcome of 1-2 in this fixture will be a fair choice. Atalanta's performance both sides are so bad. Yes, they won their last home match against Parma, but that team is the last in the league table. Against Napoli this will be a bad news for them. Napoli concedes 4 goals from their last 3 away matches and against a team like Atalanta I'm expecting them to concede more. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 4.50
Away: 1.86

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.70
Away: 2.43

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.50 | 2.09
Away -0.50 | 1.86

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home +0.25 | 1.88
Away -0.25 | 2.02

Pick: *Atalanta*

-------------------

*Palermo vs Chievo* 

Match Schedule
Date: 10/30/2014

A pretty even match in my opinion and the home advantage is a huge factor in this kind of match. Gonzales put a show in their last home match against Cesena in 2-1 win. Palermo maybe has the advantage here, but Chievo needs to perform here. I don't want to highly favor Palermo in this one because Chievo might snatch a win here. For a safer pick AH +0.50 is my choice for Chievo.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.94
Away: 4.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.55
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.94
Away +0.50 | 2.01

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.25 | 2.11
Away +0.25 | 1.80

Pick 1x2: *Palermo* 
Pick Asian Handicap: *Chievo*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 3, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League*

*Real Madrid vs Liverpool*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/05/2014

Mission Improbable

Liverpool FC were the underdogs versus Real Madrid CF the last time these two sides met - despite the 2014-15 UEFA Champions League match being played in Anfield. Brendan Rodgers and his team will meet Cristiano Ronaldo and the rest of Los Blancos again, and this time, the red-hot Real Madrid remain the heavy favourites. Can Liverpool do the improbable and upset the Champions League holders Match is on November 5. Real Madrid are hardly the opponent any team in crisis wants to face. But that's the situation Liverpool's players are in. *For more recently odds visit Best Football Odds.* That has to change in the return fixture. 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.23

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.54

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.75 | 2.21

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 1.83


Pick : *Real Madrid*

-------------------

*Juventus vs Olympiacos*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/05/2014

Time for Vengeance

The last time Juventus played Olympiacos, the Italian club failed to get back from a 0-1 deficit in the first half. The energy wasn't there for Massimiliano Allegri's side. On the first week of November, a rematch is slated at Juventus Stadium. The Old Lady are not in good situation right now after the October 23 loss. Can they save their UCL season, here at their home soil? Match is on November 5. On last Match of this team Olympiacos win 0 - 1 if base on stats of team Juventus is the high stats i think Juve win this Match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.29

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.78

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.75 | 2.21

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.75 | 2.19


Pick: *Juventus*

------------------

*Bayern Munchen vs AS Roma*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/06/2014

Roma try to avoid another beating

AS Roma's Champions League campaign was looking good until they took a 1-7 beating from Bayern Munchen in their own home soil. Coach Rudi Garcia's side will try to avoid another heavy defeat from the German club but this time, the task will be twice as hard with home field advantage now with Bayern. Will AS Roma get that revenge or is it defeat all over again? Match is on November 6. B.Munich win this match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.22

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.75 | 1.99

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.75 | 1.87


Pick: *Bayern Munchen*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 4, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League*

*Ajax vs Barcelona*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/06/2014

Barca poised for 3rd win

AFC Ajax failed to stop FC Barcelona in their recent matchup, resulting to a 3-1 victory for Barca. On November 05 Ajax will test Barca’s mettle once more, this time at Amsterdam Arena. Will the home crowd be enough of a boost to help Ajax to their first UEFA Champions League win this season, or will FC Barcelona re-assert their mastery over their Dutch rival en route to a third win in Group F. Depends who starts but assuming that one of Neymar and Messi is in the line-up, I’m going with a Away win.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 1.33

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 1.74

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -1.75 | 2.23

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.75 | 2.05


Pick: *Barcelona*

-------------------

*Manchester City vs CSKA Moscow*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/06/2014

City, CSKA Moscow vie for first win

English Premier League defending champions Manchester City cannot afford to make mistakes versus Russian side CSKA Moscow if City want to keep their hopes of qualifying for the knock-out stages of the Champions League alive. The CSKA Moscow-Manchester City duel is on November 05 at the Etihad Stadium, with both teams still winless heading to this matchup. In their most recent encounter, both sides settled for one point each after a 2-2 draw. They really need three points from this game for winning of Asian Handicap Home win this match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.25

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.61

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.75 | 1.96

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home -0.75 | 1.91


Pick: *Manchester City*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 10, 2014)

*UEFA Euro 2016 Qualifiers*

*Scotland vs Republic of Ireland*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/15/2014

Strachan eyes Scotland's win against Ireland

Scotland are set for a group stage clash against Republic of Ireland in the Euro 2016 qualifying. Gordon Strachan's side are currently at fourth place after a recent 2-2 draw with Poland gave them a 1-1-1 slate. Ireland, on the other hand, is second in Group D after two won matches (versus Georgia and Gibraltar) and one draw (1-1 versus Germany). Match is on November 15 at Celtic Park. Ireland won this game for a good Defense of this team any Predictor he said draw this match in my opinion Ireland won again.

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 2.31

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 3.10

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +0.25 | 1.90

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: 0.00 | 2.16


Pick: *Republic of Ireland*

-------------------

*Serbia vs Denmark*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/15/2014

Serbia shoot for important win versus Denmark

Coach Dick Advocaat's Serbia was adjudged winner over rival Albania in a fight-marred group stage match in the Euro 2016 qualifying. Nonetheless, Serbia are still behind three other teams in the group after they were stripped of three points. Lodged at fourth place so far in Group I, Serbia need a win, and that will be hard to come by versus the gritty Denmark. Match is played on November 15. This match is no last meeting this is a 1st. match of this team this time i will base on the stats of the team and H2H and Odds i going to Serbia.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.92

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.25 | 1.97

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.63


Pick: *Serbia*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 14, 2014)

*UEFA Euro 2016 Qualifiers*

*Georgia vs Poland*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/15/2014

Can't understand these odds. Great value for Poland here, and if they grab a win here, they are almost secured to play in the Euro 16. They are on top of their group after beating Germany and Gibraltar. And a strong draw against Scotland in Scotland. Georgia has lost 2 games against Scotland and Ireland, and won their game against Gibraltar obviously. And they are on 5th spot now. Poland has a much stronger roster than Georgia, and I predict that these odds will drop a lot before kickoff.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 1.84

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 2.46

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.75 | 2.16

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.25 | 2.07


Pick: *Poland*

-------------------

*Hungary vs Finland*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/15/2014

Both of these teams have 4 points in the league table. Hungary loses their last home game against Northern Ireland with a 1-2 defeat. They have a decent home form with L-W-W-D-L and have the home crowd. Finland on the other hand got a good run in away and won their last away match against Faroe Islands with a convincing 1-3. Both of these teams had a chance to take the win here so I'm putting my money for Finland +0.25 Asian Handicap Betting at 1.96 in SBOBET. 

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 3.10

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
AWay: 4.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +0.25 | 1.96

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.25 | 1.70


Pick: *Finland*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently odds visit *UEFA Euro 2016 Qualifiers Best Football Odds.*


----------



## alessandro (Nov 15, 2014)

*UEFA Euro 2016 Qualifiers*

*Italy vs Croatia*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/16/2014

Top Group H sides set to collide

Top Group H teams Croatia and Italy put their identical 3-0-0 win-draw-loss slates on the line once they clash on November 16 in the continuation of the Euro 2016 qualifying group stage action. Croatia and Italy are one and two in the Group H table, but the result of this match slated at Stadio Giuseppe Meazza could change that. Will Italy go up, or will Croatia keep the top spot. If you base on the stats of this team almost same very interesting match for betting Both teams have very good players and they are very optimistic before match. We believe that Italy will win on match 1 - 0.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.17

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.78

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 2.19

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.25


Pick: *Italy*

-------------------

*Belgium vs Wales*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/16/2014

Belgium a challenging assignment for Wales

World number 34 Wales are turning heads and getting attention for their campaign in the ongoing Euro 2016 qualifying after successfully evading defeat in their three most recent matches. Their fourth assignment could prove challenging because they are set for a showdown with world number four Belgium. Can Wales squeak past Belgium? Whose slate will be tarnished in this game – Wales’ 2-1-0 or Belgium’s 1-1-0? Match is played on November 16. Belgium have scored an average of 1.83 goals and conceded The good you do here in this match to find *Best Football Odds.* of this Match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.24

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.73

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.75 | 2.04

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.01


Pick: *Belgium*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 25, 2014)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE*

*Manchester City vs Bayern Munchen*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/26/2014

Winless City upbeat versus injury-plagued Bayern

With Bayern Munchen missing key players in midfield and full back positions ahead of their visit to Manchester City for the Champions League on November 26 Pep Guardiola could use summer signings Juan Bernat and Mehdi Benatia to replace Philipp Lahm and reinforce the roster. The injury crisis at Bayern could boost City's hope, the English side sitting at the bottom of Group E, winless. Can City win without Yaya Toure and Fernandinho though. Man City have failed to win their last 6 matches in the Champions League and have won just two of their last nine home matches in this competition. I think Bayern Won this match if you base on stats and H2H.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 2.09

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 2.61

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.50 | 2.09

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.25 | 2.11


Pick: *Bayern Munchen*

-------------------

*Schalke 04 vs Chelsea*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/26/2014

Schalke looking to derail Chelsea

Chelsea sit three points ahead of Schalke in Group G in the Champions League. Chelsea didn't get all three points when they hosted Schalke in Stamford Bridge after a 1-1 draw. As they meet at the Veltins Arena on November 26 Chelsea need to work harder, with Schalke's home form looking sturdy enough to give Chelsea a taste of their first defeat of the season; Chelsea's former boss Roberto Di Matteo could do that. Last match of this match the score of match is 1 - 1 I will base on winning of team Chelsea won this match 0 - 2. I will put my Bet *UEFA Champions League Best Football Odds.* 

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 1.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 2.42

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.75 | 2.06

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: -0.50 | 2.42


Pick: *Chelsea*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Nov 26, 2014)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE*

*Arsenal vs Borussia Dortmund*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/27/2014

Papastathopoulos back in time versus Arsenal

Borussia Dortmund have learned to set aside their wobbly domestic form, having won all of their Group D games so far and qualify for the Champions League knockout stage. Travelling to London to face Arsenal on November 27 Borussia Dortmund centre-back Sokratis Papastathopoulos’ return from injury could boost Jurgen Klopp's side. Sokratis' qualities could help Dortmund in so many situations, with Mats Hummels out injured. Meanwhile, Olivier Giroud looks set to return for Arsenal. Dortmund have won five and lost one of their last six away games in the Champions League. Dortmund Won this Match 0 - 1

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 2.86

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 3.30

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: -0.25 | 2.47

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.25 | 1.55


Pick: *Borussia Dortmund*

-------------------

*Atletico Madrid vs Olympiacos*

Match Schedule
Date: 11/27/2014

Miranda sidelined for Atleti-Olympiakos clash

Miranda injured his left thigh while on international duty for Brazil and will miss Atletico Madrid's UEFA Champions League game against Greek side Olympiakos on November 27 at the Estadio Vicente Calderon. But despite Miranda’s absence, Atletico Madrid are confident they could secure the three points and improve their group standing. In the two teams’ most recent match which was on September, Olympiakos were able to come out victorious via a 3-2 scoreline. Atletico Madrid must win the secure their ticket to the next stage of *Best Football Odds Of Champions League.* 

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.37

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.89

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 1.65

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.89


Pick: *Atletico Madrid*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea.


----------



## alessandro (Dec 4, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga*

*Hannover 96 vs VfL Wolfsburg*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/06/2014

Hannover could be easy prey to Wolves

VfL Wolfsburg got back to their winning ways after beating Borussia Monchengladbach, and they aim to continue amassing victories as they visit Hannover 96 on the 14th game week, hoping to improve their table position. The Wolves have become very dangerous hunters in the Bundesliga, and Hannover should get their act together if they want to fend off the big bad wolves. See the match on SBOBETv on December 6. for this match im looking for the performance of each team winning stats i think Hannover Won this match base on my research end of score 2 - 1.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.85

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.30

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.50 | 2.00

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.81


Pick: *Hannover 96*

-------------------

*Borussia Dortmund vs TSG Hoffenheim*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/06/2014

Sinking BVB in search of a lifeline, take Hoffenheim

Borussia Dortmund is a sinking ship, but they can still salvage this season if they start winning again. They can start turning things around this weekend when they face TSG Hoffenheim, a team they defeated on May 3, 2014, via a 3-2 scoreline. But Hoffenheim are currently 7th on the table while BVB are 18th. Who will win this Bundesliga duel? See the match live on SBOBETv on December 6. stats and winning rate of this team is almost same but Dortmund Won on last match theirs a chance to won Dortmund here. 2 - 1 Dortmund won.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.67

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.22

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.75 | 1.91

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.23


Pick: *Borussia Dortmund*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *Sbobet Best Football Odds Germany Bundesliga.*


----------



## alessandro (Dec 6, 2014)

*Germany Bundesliga*

*Bayern Munchen vs Bayer Leverkusen*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/07/2014

Bayer try to stop rampaging Bayern

Bayer Leverkusen face their biggest test yet of the ongoing Bundesliga as they visit Bayern Munchen on the 14th game week. Roger Schmidt and his team were impressed in Bayer’s two most recent Bundesliga matches, having manhandled Hannover and overpowered Koln. Can they continue their dominant form versus Bayern Munchen, a team that haven’t lost yet in the 2014-15 Bundesliga? See how it will go for Bayer on SBOBETv on December 7. Bayern are unbeaten in the Bundesliga and have only conceded three goals in 13 matches so far. Despite many injuries, the team still has depth and immense quality. Bayern won 3 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.29

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.68

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.50 | 1.82

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.05


Pick: *Bayern Munchen*

-------------------

*Italy Serie A*

*Inter Milan vs Udinese*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/08/2014

Inter, Udinese vie for win and three points

The return of Roberto Mancini as manager gave Inter Milan exhilaration; however, when Inter host Udinese on December 8 the focus of both teams will be to earn the three points. In their most recent duel, both teams had to settle for one point each in a draw match. Inter hope that Mauro Icardi will be able to continue his scoring ways, since he was the one who scored in their last home game. Base on my research for this Match the most likely outcome according to the bookmakers Milan won End of match 1 - 0.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.47

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.16

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.75 | 1.63

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.16


Pick: *Inter Milan*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *Sbobet Best Football Odds for Italy Serie A Germany Bundesliga.*


----------



## alessandro (Dec 9, 2014)

*UEFA Champions League*

*Barcelona vs Paris Saint Germain*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/10/2014

PSG keen on staying on top

Paris Saint-Germain sit on top of Group F with 13 points, and they want to make sure they finish the group stage in this position as they collide with FC Barcelona on December 10 at Camp Nou. PSG hope they can repeat the 3-2 win over Barca, albeit this time the task is twice as hard since the talented and hard-fighting FC Barcelona squad have the home turf advantage and are hungry for vengeance. But will this matchup end a little differently with Barcelona at home Barcelona Won 3 - 1.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.45

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.99

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.25 | 2.05

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.99


Pick: *Barcelona*

-------------------

*Juventus vs Atletico Madrid*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/10/2014

Group A top spot a difficult climb for Juve

Both Italian side Juventus and Spanish club Atletico Madrid are already through to the next stage of the 2014-15 UEFA Champions League, but this match up will still be interesting because if Juventus want to take the top spot in Group A, hurdling Atletico Madrid’s +11 goal difference will be a real challenge for Juve, the Old Lady currently toting a mere +3 goal difference. Match is on December 10. We believe that both teams can win on this match but we expect draw on today’s match.

*1x2 Odds*
Draw: 3.10

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Draw: 1.98

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +0.25 | 2.09

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.25 | 1.72


Pick 1x2: *Draw*
Pick Asian Handicap: *Atletico Madrid*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *UEFA Champions League Best Football Odds.*


----------



## alessandro (Dec 18, 2014)

*ITALY SERIE A*

*Inter Milan vs Lazio*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/21/2014

Roma keen on extending streak

AS Roma are looking to record six straight undefeated matches in the 2014-15 Serie A when they host AC Milan on December 21 at Stadio Olimpico. After falling to Napoli in November, AS Roma are 4W-1D-0L in the next five Serie A matches that included a three-game winning streak broken by the 2-2 draw to Sassuolo. AC Milan, on the other hand, are inspired after a 2-0 win over SSC Napoli. Lazio grabbed 3 successive wins in all competitions recently, so their morale was high. I think this is the time for Lazio for revenge Lazio Won 0 - 1.

*1x2 Odds*
Away: 3.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Away: 4.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Away: +0.50 | 1.78

*Handicap 1st Half*
Away: +0.25 | 1.75


Pick: *Lazio*

-------------------

*AS Roma vs AC Milan*

Match Schedule
Date: 12/20/2014

Lazio target vengeance at Milan

Inter Milan will return home at the Stadio Giuseppe Meazza when they host Lazio for the 2014-15 Serie A on December 20. Lazio lost to Inter in their last match-up, as Lazio were beaten 4-1 at Milan. But with Lazio's sterling performance this season thus far, Inter could fall at their home turf, like what happened in their last home game which was against Udinese that ended at 1-2, favouring the White Blacks. Base on my research of this each team the most outcome to other bookmakers Roma won 2 - 0.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.78

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.36

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.75 | 2.03

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 1.97


Pick: *AS Roma*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more Recently Odds Visit *Sbobet Italy Serie A Best Football Odds.*


----------

